# picture thread for the winter reaper. 2015



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Post pictures of your teasers and reaper gift here!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh my.....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lol oh my is right lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bring on the pictures!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

photos photos photos we want to see


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, what Saki said. ^^^^^^ Come on, Bethene...we are in suspense over here.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are the pictures, first off is a great witch, that my kitties, especially little Louie, love as much as me,I have a crashed witch door cover, two cool cat window decorations,eye candy/ lollipop molds, a door knocker, a cool fuzzy rat, a purse type thing I can make into something great for my witches, a adorable scarecrow,a package of dried small twigs/sticks that will be so useful in several of the crafts I do!!! thank you so much Sidnami, I really like it all!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, pictures!! Wonderful reap! Great witch! The kitty window silhouettes are cute, too! I find I like those twig bundles, too...I love natural things to craft and decorate with. Adorable fuzzy rat, too!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the witch! Woooo hoooo. First Reap has arrived. Great job, sidami


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay!!! You broke the seal..! Now we've got to pee.. I mean REAP more frequently!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(...and I just love fur baby pics!!)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great reap! The wife is loving that witch.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes,the witch is really cool, she takes batteries,so probably cackles and. her head is sort of on a spring. I need to look into the battery type and get some and let you know what she does!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

there should be some in there. there is a tester on the wrist and flip to on in the inside back.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow bethene! That's awesome! Great package Sidnami!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So many cute things...including things you can use to make more things! Great reap!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethene, that is a wonderful reap. oh man do I love the witch. and the fuzzy rat, and the kitten silhouettes and the eye candy molds. maybe you can make that purse into a witches traveling kit/purse. and don't they use bundles like that for house cleansing? wow! nice first reap. sidnami, good job.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great Reap some great stuff for sure


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks, Sidnami, I will go test her out!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, the first reap already. You received some great things there Bethene,


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

So did one of the cats try to attack the fuzzy rat, Bethene? I see Louie eyeing that critter.....lol

but seriously, what a great reap!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice! I really like that witch and everything else too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I can't wait to hear what the witch does she's fantastic! Love the reap! can't wait to see who's next!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a Teaser today! Oh Reaper you are so on track, you've got me down perfectly! I love it!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Its a huge gothic vampire print. It's on heavy black paper with silver writing! Can not wait to frame it!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it! That's really pretty!! I'd love something like that that said Witchy or such. An ornate, silver frame would look fantastic with that!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great teaser that is perfect for u


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Great stuff everyone! Super neat things and so thoughtful!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

love the teaser that font is gorgeous


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We received a teaser today! The wife is excited! I told her that she needs to make an account on here too, so she can share her excitement! I'll post it when Inget home to open. She wants us to open it together.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a fabulous teaser, love the font too! It will be gorgeous framed! 

my witch does cackle,and says several different things while her eyes flash red, she is so awesome! I absolutely love her!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool teaser, booswife


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes, it definitely is getting a silver frame
Can't wait to see what you got HalloweenKing


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

ooooh I like that!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

boosewife, that is a beautiful teaser. a silver frame would look nice


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice teaser, Booswife! I will take a photo in the a.m. of our teaser. It's a paper with photos of 'pieces' that will be used to make items for us. I'm stoked!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool can not wait to see what u got


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

This is what we received!

We're excited!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg I got the coolest teaser from my reaper. Thank you so much I love it you made my day


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234758
> 
> 
> Omg I got the coolest teaser from my reaper. Thank you so much I love it you made my day


That' s really cool,Saki!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Teasers are so great....uhm...my teaser should have arrived already....
Oh fudge....never mind....maybe my victim already posted.....I get so confrused......


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dear Victim----my beloved (but smelly) modge podge was out in full force today. There might have been a pumpkin involved.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What are you gonna do with your witchcraft print Saki? Frame it? Modge podge it on wood? Sit it behind some potion bottles. It's really cool

HalloweenKing that is some interesting things! I can't wait


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yep want to find a wicked frame for it


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Halloweenking, any clue what it is of?
saki, with all the witch props you have, I think that is a warning. a very cool warning


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> What are you gonna do with your witchcraft print Saki? Sit it behind some potion bottles.


 I think that's an excellent idea, like the witch is mocking those who dare think they can capture and punish a real witch.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> Halloweenking, any clue what it is of?
> saki, with all the witch props you have, I think that is a warning. a very cool warning


We have no idea what any of it could be. Our reaper has done a good job of keeping us in suspense.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethene - What a great reap. I think everyone is in love with your witch! So many possibilities with all of your items.

Booswife - Your gothic vampire print is a most wonderful teaser. I can't wait to see what follows.

HalloweenKing - Oh my, how mysterious. It's going to be wonderous.

Saki - I love the old vintage style of your "notice" teaser. Perfect for your gathering of witches.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see all the reaping! Probably some delays now with the snow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to more pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need some more pictures!!! Does anybody have anything to share with us???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we get to see pics Tuesday


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I don't think I checked my mail towards the end of last week and just got home from a long day trip out of town (so I had several days worth of mail). And guess what I found? I GOT A TEASER! 

Thank you, Reaper. I'm so excited! It's a really cool card with a wire spider web heart. It's the perfect Halloween Valentine! (that will live in my kitchen 365) 
I need sleep now and will probably sleep pretty late but I will take pics and post them as soon as I can later today. I wanted to jump on here before bed to let my reaper know that I got it. Heh, it's probably one of the things that has been sitting there since Thursday of last week. I can't make out the postmark date. If I came last week, I'm so sorry, Reaper!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay, Saki called it.. More pics on Tuesday.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ya for pics whoot


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

happy to see pics coming ...man i miss being on here..... sorry my halloween peeps.. i have miss everyone of you and the teasers everyone does .... would of love to join but this year is a new year for me .... things in my life is changing for the better... slowly... just keep me in your twisted thoughts come next month, for it will be a major change...... anyways heres a pic of my grandghoul ( now 4 months old)sorry not a halloween teaser but it one that will make ya smile


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookyone, she is a treasure. I'm a grandma too. I hope I look as good as you do.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

spookyone, she is a doll! Congratulations.

Can't wait to see the spider web. Yeah, things are coming in.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Here are the pictures of my teaser card and gift.

Front of card








Inside of card. It reads "It's glowing to be great! Have Fun" And handwritten _backwards_ it says "The countdown begins"








And this is a shot of the spider web heart on white paper. It's amazing. Love it.








Thanks again SR! Sorry my pictures had terrible lighting and look so blurry. They don't do the card and heart web justice. I promise I'll get the real camera out for what's to come.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the card and absolutely love that spiderweb heart!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more pics


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Here are the pictures of my teaser card and gift.
> 
> Front of card
> View attachment 234858
> ...


that is so awesome love it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very, very cool shadowwalker.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I heart it!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The spider web heart is creative! We love it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that heart./ spider web is so cool! !!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow walker, ooh laa laa, I love the heart spider web. cute card too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooo I want to make one of those gorgeous spider webs! Beautiful shadowwalker


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a pic..! Of the mess I'm making..!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

nice looking mess you got going there


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, a tombstone?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> lady goats, a tombstone?


Nope, no tombstones this time. Victim didn't express interest in a tombstone or graveyard decor...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmm, what could it be. what could it be.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> hmmm, what could it be. what could it be.


 id have been happy to tell you, but I'm quite entertained by the thought of you pondering that...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aren't you the one who made the amazing axe heads out of foam? If so, anything is possible---


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

They were just plain axe heads... But yea, that was me..!

This isn't going to be as transformative, but I think my victim will like it <3


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Very cool teasers everyone, and very creative creating, LadyGoats. I did a few things this week...I'm hoping to finish it up this weekend. Of course I have a few more things that are on their way to me for things I'm making...Yay! (Reaping is more fun than a barrel of monkeys...and you know how fun THEY are! Ooooo...Oooooo.....Eeeeeee.....Eeeeee....and other monkey sounds)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...Reaping is more fun than a barrel of monkeys...and you know how fun THEY are! Ooooo...Oooooo.....Eeeeeee.....Eeeeee....and other monkey sounds...


Yep, and as with a barrel full of monkeys, reaper creating/crafting would be even more fun if somebody else cleaned up after


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are those pics from Sakis dear victim!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Yep, and as with a barrel full of monkeys, reaper creating/crafting would be even more fun if somebody else cleaned up after



Word!
I keep thinking I need staff...ha, ha...now if I could just afford to have STAFF.... (I mean people that work for me...not an infection...that would be staph....)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We want pictures!!!!! Or at least to know who received their package today.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing what Saki sent!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to anything and everything


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok ok. I want pics so bad I'm going to post teasers for my victim


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, I'm not sure what that is, but I think I would want it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Boo those are some cool teasers I am really interested in what they all are and can not wait for your victim to share


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

hallorenescene said:


> booswife, I'm not sure what that is, but I think I would want it.


Yeah, what she said!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Ohh...LadyGoats, not sure what you are creating but I know I'm going to love it.

Booswife, you can go ahead and pack those things up and ship 'em to me! 

Saki, has your package been delivered yet?

Pumpkin5, did your teaser ever show up at its destination?

Lovin' all the teasers! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Saki, has your package been delivered yet?
> 
> !


package one made it  package two will be there Friday . package 3 will be there next week and package 4 the week after LOL


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Pumpkin5, did your teaser ever show up at its destination?


It shows as delivered, but no word from my victim...maybe someone stole it from his/her front porch? It wasn't anything great...but I thought it would be something he/she could have used for Valentine's day.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok pumpkins victim we want to see your goodies please


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin5, maybe your vic is sick or out of town.. I know that has happened in past Reaps. Hopefully you will hear soon.

Can't wait on more pics.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

...runs out and double checks porch...
no reaping for me today, but I like the wait...

hope your victim is ok P5!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

loving all the teasers! 

HI SPOOKYONE! give baby kisses from me

Can't wait to see who is reaped/teased next!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope to see some pictures today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin5, I just remembered two weeks ago when I was sick, we did not go out to the mailbox for about a week. It was cold and too far out there. So maybe that is what is happening with your vic. Hope you hear soon.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Today's a great day for photos! *wink


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Screams hope all is going ok


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

**Attention, Attention**

We have been reaped!
The wife is waiting for me to get home so we can open it.
I was also told that it was an odd shaped white box with red tape. 

Photos will be arriving in a couple of hours.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> **Attention, Attention**
> 
> We have been reaped!
> The wife is waiting for me to get home so we can open it.
> ...


sweet can not wait to see your guys goodies


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

*I should say, red and white box*


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Can’t wait to start seeing some pictures!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay!!!!A Reaping!!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Our amazing reaper was Dawnski!

Thank you so much!

I'll add some text in, at the end of the photos.










Some of the stickers on the box.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

View attachment 234956


View attachment 234957


View attachment 234958


View attachment 234959


View attachment 234961







So, we love everything from this wonderfully crafted reap!

The first thing we received was a metal display with Oogie on one side and Jack on the other. This will sit in the dining room on a table where the guests will enter for our party.

The second was the very cool duck toy from Nightmare Before Christmas. Excellent paint job on the duck. We'll have him sitting on the dining room table on a Halloween cake stand, in the middle of the table.

The third thing we received was a Deadly nightshade potion bottle. We will arrange this with all the drinks, as our dining area is going to be Nightmare Before Christmas themed.



Dawnski, we truly appreciate the art that you've created for us. I read where you were worried about crafting an item that was out of your expertise, but I think you exceeded that.

We love all the items and we can't pick a favorite, because we like them all SO much!

We're both totally obsessed with Nightmare Before Christmas, and this reaping was fantastic.

Thank you SOOOOOOOO much!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Reap! Love it all!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Perfect NBC reap, HalloweenKing and Dawnski!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

awesome reap! love. it! !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap!!! Very nicely done. The toy duck is fantastic!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wonderful reap! great job Dawnski


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

love the nbc reap way to go


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm so thrilled Halloween King liked his items. I told my husband it's kind of therapeutic working on a crafting project. Hey, I have a question for the group. The images on the metal display are photocopy paper from a laserjet printer. I was kind of afraid to put any kind of sealer spray on it. If the item gets wet, I'm sure the ink will smear. Does anyone have experience with what to do? Can you spray something like that?

P.S. I recently upgraded to an Epson WF-7610 that can print up to 13x19 size sheets. This was a huge help in making the metal display. And the printer was crazy affordable at Staples. I think it's going to open up my creative possibilities. If you like to print things out, you should check it out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Is the ink expensive? It seems every time I find a printer that I like at a good price that the ink is pricey. I tried to do some of the prints that you Mod Podge onto canvas and I found that the photocopy paper came apart on most. I don't know if it was the humidity or if I used to much of what. Next time I will use photo paper instead of thicker weight copy paper. That might make the difference in that project.

Dawnski, I have used the photo paper on spell books and covered with Mod Podge to seal with good luck. However, it has to dry a long time.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I just made photo blocks as christmas gifts. I had them printed onto regular paper from a laser 
printer and sealed them with mode lodge. worked great. Didn’t smear at all


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

PD, You said the same thing that my wife said. She thinks Mod podge will be acceptable.

I wonder if a mist of her clear acrylic coat will hurt the paper. We want to protect it so it lasts a long time.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya use mod podge to protect it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I use Mod Podge on all my printed out things. I never have any issues. Make sure the printed paper is dry...don't try to seal it right off the printer, as the ink will still be wet and could smear. Just get it on there in smooth, even strokes and don't go over it too many times or use too dry of a brush, because it dries fast and if the brush goes through it when it's tacky, that's what can ruin/pull it/streak it. 

For those NBC pictures, I would imagine they are quite dry by now, so you should be fine to seal with Mod Podge. If you are concerned, you can always do one tiny corner to test before coating the whole thing...
(I am assuming they are on regular paper? If they are on glossy photo paper, I am not sure, I haven't sealed photo paper yet, myself.)

For other projects where you are using it to glue and seal...I use an even, light amount on the back of the paper to be adhered and lay it on the item carefully and evenly. Start in the middle and carefully smooth the paper down outward each direction, so you don't get air bubbles or wrinkles. (You can also start on one side and carefully smooth to the opposite side...just never let both ends touch before the middle is down...that's how you get wrinkles and bubbles.) Don't pull on it or you could tear the paper...just smooth it down softly. Wait for it to dry fully before adding a coat over the top to seal...trying to do this before that Mod Podge under the paper is dry can make the paper too wet and it can also tear.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

love the NBC theme reap! Great job! especially love the duck! so cute! so evil!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome, awesome reap, HalloweenKing! Great job, Dawnski!! Wow, super exciting to see all of these coming in now!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

HalloweenKing, good stuff! I love it all. You will put it all to good use, I'm sure. Well done, Dawnski.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the Halloween king, awesome reap. fits right into your game plan


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool reap halloweenking. Dawnski did a great job.

Booswife, I have ideas of what each teaser is, but I can't wait to see if I'm correct. Love them.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wonder who will be reaped or teased next....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ready to see more goodies today


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

goddess, I haven't a clue. that's cool that you do. now the waiting game if you're right


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I received an utterly fantastic reap that I need to get posted before my laptop crashes again. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you Saki. You are too kind.

Here's how the box looked when I first opened it...











And this absolutely beautiful wreath That I saw her making, never dreaming it could be mine. I have it hanging over the mantel now.












Candy and marshmallows. This should have been the second picture.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm posting this all backwards, but that's OK cause it's all been put up or is being used. Here is the letter on the top of the box.











Some of the candy and treats inside the box. Yum Yum











A beautiful swag with red hearts that have lights inside. The picture doesn't do it justice. I can't decide if I should leave it on the piano, and stick some tall red pillar candles in with it. Or hang it around the French doors to the four seasons room. I'll have to try both.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, And I forgot, there is a hat with the box too. I took these pictures, and sat down to work on my reapers gift (I decided I needed more after I saw all that I received), and my husband asked. What's on your head? I had forgotten I put the hat on while I was going through the box. It's so comfortable I forgot I had it on. I'll have hubby take a picture of me in it when he gets home.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Terrific reap, scareme!! The wreath is so pretty...if that ribbon were leopard print, I'd have to come steal it from you!  The light up swag is awesome, too. I really love those two heart ornaments!! Oh, and, of course, I love the owl candy, lol. I can't wait to see the next box!

Great job, Saki!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a fabulous reap! love the wreath and swag, of course you can't ever go wrong with chocolate! 
scareme, I love the picture over your piano, it's something I would love to hang in my house!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

screme
I am so glad you like everything in box one I new you liked holidays so thought it was perfect. 
I am so so so excited for your box today you have to let me know how you like it 
it has been so hard not to just show you this lol come on ups man get it to her LOL


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Oooh! How exciting!
What a nice box of goodies.
I can bet that Wifey will love that swag of lights....and maybe want to make her some with orange lights!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love everything scareme! How much fun and chocolate, too. Great job, saki. Love the [email protected]!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Fabulous reap, scareme. I would love to have it all. I love, love, love handmade items. Perfect valentine gifts, Saki. I can hardly wait to see box 2.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful reap, Scareme; and fantastic work , Saki! And that's just the teaser? wow!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I opened box two and I can't believe what she made me. I had talked about making a sign for my haunt this year. and of course I haven't started it yet. Saaki made me a fantastic sign with a holder of the sheets that give the history of the haunt. I don't know where she found the holder, but it's perfect. Thank you so much Saki. You're ideas are wonderful.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so welcome I created the flier in word and have it so if someone wants to translate to Spanish like u had talked about 
I am so glad you like it I was so excited about that one


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

The ink is $20 for regular and $30 for the XL cartridges. The same as my other printer. The print quality is very good on this one.



printersdevil said:


> Is the ink expensive? It seems every time I find a printer that I like at a good price that the ink is pricey. I tried to do some of the prints that you Mod Podge onto canvas and I found that the photocopy paper came apart on most. I don't know if it was the humidity or if I used to much of what. Next time I will use photo paper instead of thicker weight copy paper. That might make the difference in that project.
> 
> Dawnski, I have used the photo paper on spell books and covered with Mod Podge to seal with good luck. However, it has to dry a long time.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool! That sign with flyer holder will be awesome for a haunt!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I opened box two and I can't believe what she made me. I had talked about making a sign for my haunt this year. and of course I haven't started it yet. Saaki made me a fantastic sign with a holder of the sheets that give the history of the haunt. I don't know where she found the holder, but it's perfect. Thank you so much Saki. You're ideas are wonderful.


i am so so so happy you like this sweetie  
the holder i had here but original bought off ebay some time ago was waiting for the right project to come along


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

That is the coolest idea to have a haunt history - take one. Awesome sauce.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome sign and info sheet! I want to read about this Haunt history myself. 

AND I GOT A REALLY NICE TEASER OR REAP TODAY. 

It is sooo cool and since it shows to be from my Secret Reaper, I am not sure if it is the Reap or a teaser. Trust me, I would be tickled to have this as the whole Reap because it is AWESOME! Just not sure since it was not signed.

Thank you, thank you, Secret Reaper. I love it. I just got home and found it in the mail box. In fact, it was so cold yesterday that I don't think I went to get the mail so it might have been out there then. I will be playing this DVD later tonight. Check this out, folks!!!!!

I am so spoiled.







First is the precious card with the cutest puppy!








Here is the front of the Big Scream TV! Volume III Living Crystal Ball Illusions. It says turn any size TV into a Séance showcase. Also inside: Learn how to do outrageous, magical crystal ball effects.








The back of the DVD. 

Thank you so much Secret Reaper---you are the best! My anniversary is Tuesday and this is sooooo cool. I wanted to go to Dark Hour Haunted House for their Love is Blind show for Valentine's and anniversary, but hubby isn't into it. They are also offering a Fine Fright Dining event there catered by Love and War which is across the parking lot from Dark Hour. I am so bummed that I can't go, but just may order me a new witch instead. Now, I also have this cool DVD to play with.

THANK YOU!!!!!

Does anyone know why all my pics are sideways? They show to be the right way on my computer and I am not turning the phone camera. I am frustrated with this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That will be awesome for a fortune teller/witchy theme!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, that heart and that wreath are so very pretty. nice yummy candy too. and that swag is real nice too.
whoa! stop the presses, that is box 2. awesome sign
printer, I don't have that particular dvd, but I have some similar. I got one from a friend, and I got 3 or 4 from goodwill. they couldn't figure out what it was supposed to be, so they sold them for a quarter. talk about luck. I love these


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

That's my Miss Fussybutt!!!




spookyone said:


> happy to see pics coming ...man i miss being on here..... sorry my halloween peeps.. i have miss everyone of you and the teasers everyone does .... would of love to join but this year is a new year for me .... things in my life is changing for the better... slowly... just keep me in your twisted thoughts come next month, for it will be a major change...... anyways heres a pic of my grandghoul ( now 4 months old)sorry not a halloween teaser but it one that will make ya smile
> View attachment 234851


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great teaser printersdevil


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys! great gifts!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Spookyone, the baby is adorable. Scareme, saki did a great job on your reap. She mentioned a third box? Wonder what's in that one. Printer, that video looks cool. Enjoy.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My plan for today









Since my project failed the other day, I'm planning two more. They're ones that I'd initially nixed because they were too intricate/costly... But my victim is worth it..! Xoxo


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There is 2 more boxes on there way I just relized the big box I did not put a note in lol


im the goddess said:


> Spookyone, the baby is adorable. Scareme, saki did a great job on your reap. She mentioned a third box? Wonder what's in that one. Printer, that video looks cool. Enjoy.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil, that will work great with your gypsy theme. 

Wow LadyGoats, you get to play with saws? When ever my husband see me with a saw, he takes away what I'm doing and does it himself. 

I went out and hit the thrift stores this morning and picked up 20 more dolls.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> There is 2 more boxes on there way I just relized the big box I did not put a note in lol


There was a note in the first box, which was the bigger of the two. There wasn't a note in the second box, but I knew it couldn't be from anyone but you. My daughter came over today and she loved the sign box. You're getting me excited for Halloween. My daughter suggested putting the box out a week early so people would understand my haunt. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that's funny I forgot note in box 2 lol so box 3 and 4 are following same pattern lol



scareme said:


> There was a note in the first box, which was the bigger of the two. There wasn't a note in the second box, but I knew it couldn't be from anyone but you. My daughter came over today and she loved the sign box. You're getting me excited for Halloween. My daughter suggested putting the box out a week early so people would understand my haunt. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the idea of putting the box out early. People are more apt to read through carefully when they have more time to do it.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> My plan for today
> 
> View attachment 235101
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have a lucky victim.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> Wow LadyGoats, you get to play with saws? When ever my husband see me with a saw, he takes away what I'm doing and does it himself..


Every electric saw in this house is mine. Don't think my husband would know what to do with a circular saw, I warned that he would kill himself if he used the table saw or reciprocating saw without me, he can use the miter saw (but I'd rather he didn't), but he can do whatever he wants with the jig saw. 



TheHalloweenKing said:


> it sounds like you have a lucky victim.


I'm the lucky one!! So many great people on this forum.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, so, a tease...collage art owl:








a marker stone. This is the first one I've ever made, and I realize it's not as elaborate as some of you do, but I hope my victim likes it! It's for the headless horseman. The back isn't finished (I used some foam packing material) but maybe they can put it up against a wall or something.









and then we got lucky with this one. A neighbor who has sheep was castrating lambs, and I got a specimen jar out of it. They're partially dried, but I think I'll add some rubbing alcohol to keep them from getting all smelly.









Things were a little slow here, and I couldn't help myself. I'm just being a bit of a $#!%  I imagine I have a few of you completely horrified and thinking, "Please DON'T let her be my reaper!!" 
Heehee! These are definitely NOT my victim's gifts...and the jar only holds avocado pits (sadly, none of our neighbors actually keep sheep-- lol!)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I imagine I have a few of you completely horrified


I don't know that I'd say horrified... but I was... You know, I can't pinpoint the exact feeling...

But you've totally won me over!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahahaha!!! Omgoodness, ooojen...I was kind of scared to scroll down and see what was in the jar, lol. I was just like, no way...no way ooojen really did that, it has to be a joke...lol. I still find the owl cute, though, lol. (That spoon looks familiar...are there star like designs on the other side??)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to agree that the owl could have some potential if done with a little bit more care! I was trying to think fast as to how I could incorporate most of the materials I'd listed.
Yes! Good call; that's the spoon! Oneida's Twin Star pattern. That was my mom's set, and though it's difficult to see in the picture, it's the grapefruit spoon. 
To be honest, I used it as a tool on the actual project rather than one of the materials.

I just had to throw something out there to hold us over until we get more reaps


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I have to agree that the owl could have some potential if done with a little bit more care! I was trying to think fast as to how I could incorporate most of the materials I'd listed.
> Yes! Good call; that's the spoon! Oneida's Twin Star pattern. That was my mom's set, and though it's difficult to see in the picture, it's the grapefruit spoon.
> To be honest, I used it as a tool on the actual project rather than one of the materials.
> 
> I just had to throw something out there to hold us over until we get more reaps


The owl is almost steampunk in style, lol. I like the round metal things the eyes are made out of.
We have had that pattern of silverware for as long as I can remember...it was my Grandparents set. My mom has it, now...whatever is left of it, anyway.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, so I'd called to the girls to tell them that we had a package and they said that it was okay for me to open it by myself.

To begin, is my reaper going to step forward? There's nothing in/on the package that says who you are..!? Thank you, whoever you are!!!

This is my absolutemostfavoritethingever. 









Have I mentioned that I LOVE aprons? Because I LOVE aprons! Is this hand made? There are no tags, but if you sewed it, you have mad skills!!! It's so amazing!









This heart pocket? *swoon*









And all of the ruffles. I just love this!!!









More goodies in the box <3. The bottom packages were for the girls, so I didn't open them. It kinda took _everything_ in me not to so that I could take pictures. 















Valentine's Day sprinkles and the most adorable cupcake toppers! Today is Mr. Goats' birthday, so I baked him a cake already... But I'm going to find a reason to make a batch of cupcakes for these. I frickin' love them.

The girls' packages were just opened (and it's dark and the lighting sucks and I took the picture with my cell phone)









and they LOVED that they were involved, too. There were stickers, a candy bar and a... actually I don't know what the other thing is. Chocolate covered caramel? They're in the bath so I'll have to ask in a few... Anyway! Super sweet.

So... come on, who's the person I get to thank?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oogen, the owls pretty cool looking. the balls, well, I got to say, not horrified, just stupefied. I stared at them, and thought, who would want them. who would give them. oi! they look so real. whew, glad they're avocado pits
and nice reap. that apron is gorgeous. and nice yummies. and two adorable little tykes


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats, that apron is completely adorable!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> LadyGoats, that apron is completely adorable!!!


You're tellin' me! I'm obsessed! Wish I knew who sent it..!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

What great reap ladygoats


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is the prettiest apron! Love it. And your girls are adorable. How much fun. 

The owl is also so cute. Love the creativity on here.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,my,that apron is so adorable! !! love the pocket,and ruffles, I agree, swoon! !!! your girls are adorable,so sweet to include them !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats...and did I see you say it was Mr. Goat's birthday today? Happy birthday to Mr. Goats!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, Happy BIrthday Mr. Goats!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

A Valentine reap! Sweet! Happy Birthday to Mr. Goats (Lord Goats?)! Your little ones are adorably lovely!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, you're all so sweet!! He called you *** holes, which he uses as a term of endearment (it means you made him feel good).
Thank you! From him *and* me..!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Lucy, umm I mean LadyGoats, that apron is adorable! It really does look like it belongs on the I Love Lucy set. Which makes it a winner in my book. Yay, cupcakes for everyone!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Lucy, umm I mean LadyGoats, that apron is adorable! It really does look like it belongs on the I Love Lucy set. Which makes it a winner in my book. Yay, cupcakes for everyone!


Hahaha! I was like, "Lucy?" It does!! I didn't realize that, but it makes me love it even more..!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

ooojen, I love the tease. I share your sense of humor. Oh, and if you ever want real sheep's testicles, I know where you can get some. But they will be breaded and deep fried. They're really quite tasty.

LadyGoats, I love your reap. That apron is so cute. I have a collection of aprons too. I have one that is very old and hand embroidered. My sister keeps threating to steal it. lol I love that you can use the cake toppers right away for Mr. Goats birthday. I'm jumping on the bandwagon that's wishing him Happy Birthday.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

getting ready to make tortillas, and the big kid said, "Mom, you should let me take a picture of you in your new apron so you can show your reaper!"

I hate photos of me with my hair up, so you're extra special, Reaper! WHOO ARE YOOOUUUU!!!???


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

AWWWW--- you look absolutely adorable! I'm sure you're reaper will be pleased! (That was thoughtful of your kiddo!)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> getting ready to make tortillas, and the big kid said, "Mom, you should let me take a picture of you in your new apron so you can show your reaper!"
> 
> I hate photos of me with my hair up, so you're extra special, Reaper! WHOO ARE YOOOUUUU!!!???
> 
> View attachment 235196



Ok, Halloween wifey wants one of these. But, for Halloween, lol....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the pic and you look cute even with the hair up. That apron is even cuter in use.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

LadyGoats you're stinkin adorable!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super cute in that apron, LadyGoats!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

You ROCK that apron!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww you look so pretty in your apron! !!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

You all rock my socks. ooojen, it was thoughtful of her. I felt bad for not thinking of it myself!! She even handed me the spoon because she said that it'll look good in the picture (definitely don't need that when making tortillas).


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Ok, Halloween wifey wants one of these. But, for Halloween, lol....


I want a Halloween one, too!! Haha. Maybe that's why my reaper is being so secretive... doesn't want us all to harass 'em with apron requests! LOL!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to see more goodies this week


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady goat your rocking that apron fantastic


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I wanted to ship this week, but I am lagging behind. Gotta step up my pace on this!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lady goats, you look adorable in that adorable apron


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I wanted to ship this week, but I am lagging behind. Gotta step up my pace on this!


I had to order something to make up for a project fail, so I can't ship til my order arrives (and another project involving it is finished). So I'm totally feelin' ya..!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> I had to order something to make up for a project fail, so I can't ship til my order arrives (and another project involving it is finished). So I'm totally feelin' ya..!


Good to know I'm not the only one with project fails. Yep, plural. I was able to rescue one but the other one was beyond help. Way beyond.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one with project fails. Yep, plural. I was able to rescue one but the other one was beyond help. Way beyond.


Nope, far from being the only one. I had a devastating failure on what was going to be the main gift for my victim. I stomped, pouted and cried... 

When that didn't help, I ordered more supplies. Which still haven't shipped. 

I'm glad to hear you were able to rescue one!! [not so] small victories!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot new week wounder who will get reaped or teased


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's a cute apron Lady Goats. Nice reap from your still secret reaper.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> I want a Halloween one, too!! Haha. Maybe that's why my reaper is being so secretive... doesn't want us all to harass 'em with apron requests! LOL!!


I was thinking the same. Lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I got an adorable teaser from my clever Secret Reaper. (Gotta love a poet, really!)
When I opened the box, the attached webbing popped up, giving the note a little extra eerie atmosphere.








I'm delighted with the note-- so cute and clever!








And, hiding in their webbing, my new Lab spiders! They're just perfect with their cute steampunk eyes, and their long, creepy, pointy legs! I'll not only be sure to use them, I'll also be sure to give them their own lighting so they show off to their best advantage. 









I should have taken the time to pose them a bit more, but I was too anxious to show them off. They look great either way! Thank you so much, Reaper!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh love those guys ooojen. Love the poem and webbing. Fantastic teaser


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fun teaser oopjen very cool


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I really, really like that teaser, ooojen!! Love when there is a story with a gift!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh wow! The poem itself would've been an outstanding teaser..! Including the awesome spiders made it a stellar teaser!!! These teasers are making me thing that maybe I should do one... Hmmm...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome spiders and poem. Love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous poem! and love the spiders,especially their eyes!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am excited to see who else gets a teaser or reaped


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG dear reaper i so love the teaser i got today it is so cool 
thanks you so much my dear reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG dear reaper i so love the teaser i got today it is so cool
> thanks you so much my dear reaper


Awesome! Love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The teasers are all so awesome!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen, that is one fine teaser. The creativity here continues to amaze me. You can add me to the list of those you know who _aren't_ your reaper. Because I couldn't write a poem to save my life! Good job secret reaper.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Ohh, love your teaser Saki. Your gathering of the witches is gonna be great. More amazingness!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I know my reaper is getting me even more excited  


shadowwalker said:


> Ohh, love your teaser Saki. Your gathering of the witches is gonna be great. More amazingness!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A sage broom? Two things in one, I never thought Of that. Really cool Saki!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cute, Saki-- love that! We were both lucky today!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It doesn't look like Sage, unless the leaves were dried very young and tiny...I'm not sure what herb/plant it is, it's hard to tell from the picture. Saki, do you know what the little broom is made out of? Is it Sage? I'm very curious, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooojen, that is a very cute reap. I like how well it was put together
saki, that is a cute teaser too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I will have to look closer when get home tonight  was so tired last night went to bed after open it. I so love it reaper







Here is a close up was running late this morning . 


WitchyKitty said:


> It doesn't look like Sage, unless the leaves were dried very young and tiny...I'm not sure what herb/plant it is, it's hard to tell from the picture. Saki, do you know what the little broom is made out of? Is it Sage? I'm very curious, lol.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cute spiders ooojen, and that little broom is lovely saki. I wonder were your reaper found the pentagram charm. Off to the internet I go. Such creative teasers and reapers out there.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow! Super cool pictures everyone. I love the apron LadyGoats, really nice, and great teasers ooogen and Saki! Looks like everyone is getting busy with the whole Reaping thing! Something just arrived for my victim, and it's everything I had hoped it would be. Yay! Now, I must turn it into something totally different. (she says with an evil laugh)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The broom plant looks like it could possibly be an Artemesia (I have some related wormwood). I'm not real familiar with "sagebrush" but I'm pretty sure it's in that genus...as opposed to regular sage, which is Salvia. Anybody here from out on the prairie or plains that would recognize sagebrush when they saw it?

Edit in--- Yep, I think that looks like it, _A. tridentata_:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...entata_2.jpg/220px-Artemisia_tridentata_2.jpg


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hhhmmmm....







Nooooo.....wrong......wait......just......one....second.....








How about this^?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, that one directly above looks like _Artemesia tridentata_, I believe, like a tiny-leaved version of _A. absinthium_.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol for sure have to ask my reaper once they have reviled who they are lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that you guys say it, I looked up this Artemesia tridentata, or desert sagebrush, and it does look quite like it. I went and looked it up to see what it was and where it was located, lol. I see it has been made into smudge sticks by some people in its growing area, and has other uses, such as remedies for body aches, headaches, colds and smelly feet (hahahaha!). I guess we will have to wait for Saki's reaper to reveal themselves later and tell us all what it is, for sure! (Unless one of you who answered the question IS, in fact, Saki's reaper... )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Cute spiders ooojen, and that little broom is lovely saki. I wonder were your reaper found the pentagram charm. Off to the internet I go. Such creative teasers and reapers out there.


You can find TONS of tiny pentagram/pentacle charms on Ebay for really cheap and free shipping! I need to pick myself up some more sometime for crafts and my witchy stuff!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It might be white sage, saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You can find TONS of tiny pentagram/pentacle charms on Ebay for really cheap and free shipping! I need to pick myself up some more sometime for crafts and my witchy stuff!


ya that's where I get mine too I just ordered some today that I needed


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> It might be white sage, saki.


White sage has larger leaves, too, and in a different leaf pattern on the stem than the pic of Saki's broom...just like garden sage...this is what white sage looks like, and what it looks like dried on the stem. (Though, again, it could be the very tips of young plants...but doesn't look like any sage I have ever grown...looks more like that desert sagebrush, at least, from what I can see in the pic. Though, again, that little broom could be larger than I think it is, and maybe those tiny leaves are bigger?)





















Ahhhh, a mystery for us all to contemplate while awaiting more pictures, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They are tiny leaves for sure


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, that White Sage is a gorgeous plant! I'm a bit of a plant nut anyway, but I especially love blue and (fuzzy) white leaves (or the odd, bizarre stuff, like some epiphytes, caudiciforms, weird succulents, carnivorous plants).

Saki's really does look like A. tridentata. The lobes on the leaf "tips" (like little fingers) are fairly characteristic. It's cute as can be!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The white sage is used a lot for smudge sticks. I buy it from a place here that is a major Native American wholesale shipper. Crazy Crow Trading/


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep! White sage is one type of herb used in smudge sticks...the most common one, at that. I grow sage and make my own sage smudge sticks. I usually grow garden sage, but this year I ordered white sage seeds, because the scent is better than garden for smudging...though, garden is better for cooking. I made a ton of smudge sticks last year, sage ones and sage/lavender ones. My aunt grows her own and make her own smudge sticks, too. I LOVE making them!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And might I add whittykitty smudge sticks work  
I have a few starts of the sage started wk I am hoping they take off lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> And might I add whittykitty smudge sticks work
> I have a few starts of the sage started wk I am hoping they take off lol




Awesome! I can't wait to start mine!! I am hoping to be able to make larger smudge sticks this season.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty-- Do you know how hardy white sage is? Will you bring yours in in winter? My garden sage limps through the winter, but I guess I could do better with it if I gave it a larger pot and stuck it up in the sun room.
The plant you posted is so gorgeous that it's quite tempting! Maybe I can get some growing advice from you later on. (Saki-- I could ask you for early-growing advice, too, but I think you might be able to leave yours out for the winter.)


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

That sage looks like Wild Desert sage to me. It's really beautiful. I think I'll make one


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> WitchyKitty-- Do you know how hardy white sage is? Will you bring yours in in winter? My garden sage limps through the winter, but I guess I could do better with it if I gave it a larger pot and stuck it up in the sun room.
> The plant you posted is so gorgeous that it's quite tempting! Maybe I can get some growing advice from you later on. (Saki-- I could ask you for early-growing advice, too, but I think you might be able to leave yours out for the winter.)


White Sage, is not cold weather hardy, as it's region in the southwest, I am surprised your Sage is even alive in MN in the Winter. (Sage is a hardy perennial in zones 5 to 9, White Sage is hardy zones 7-11) I am in Illinois zone 5, the border, and I have two choices: Grow outdoors in the ground and use it as an annual, as it could die over the Winter...or grow in planters and bring indoors for the Winter to try to keep it alive as a Perennial. My aunt grows hers in the ground, though I haven't asked if hers makes it over the Winter or not. I grow mine in planters and bring them in, to be safe. I especially don't want to risk leaving it out over the winter with the White Sage, because I can't just go out and buy those seeds, I have to order them online, they are a bit harder to come buy than Garden Sage around here. Saki and I both just ordered our California White Sage seeds from the same seller online.  If you must grow them in the ground in cold areas, you would want to mulch around them to help keep the roots warm. Just like I told Saki, if you have any questions about growing Sage, you can shoot me a PM and I'll be glad to give you some tips!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A few close ups


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> That sage looks like Wild Desert sage to me. It's really beautiful. I think I'll make one


It's bueatiful sage now I want to grow that too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is the few seeds of white sage I started in doors cause was antsy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! 
I do dig my garden sage and bring it in in winter. I guess I didn't explain that well. It can take a little frost, but definitely not our winter temps. (I should have it in a bigger pot and a better lit area. My Rosemary has a prime spot, but the sage has to deal with a regular East window, and it gets gangly.)

So, what do you think, Saki? These look like the little "tri-dent" leaves on your broom? (only, not dry, of course.)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Artemisia_tridentata_2.jpg
Your seedlings look cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Thanks!
> I do dig my garden sage and bring it in in winter. I guess I didn't explain that well. It can take a little frost, but definitely not our winter temps. (I should have it in a bigger pot and a better lit area. My Rosemary has a prime spot, but the sage has to deal with a regular East window, and it gets gangly.)


You dig yours up each Fall? How does that work out? I just keep mine in the pot all year round. I need a bigger pot, though, because the smaller the container, the smaller the plant. I want bigger plants, lol.
Just a note, Sage gets woody and gangly after about 3-5 years...most say to start over with a new plant at that point, either from seed or cuttings from the old plant. Maybe that's why your Sage is gangly?

(Oh, I forgot to put in the other post...you wanted to know the hardiness of White Sage in particular: White Sage hardiness is zones 7-11, though will grow as an annual in other zones. I only put the zones for Garden Sage. I have fixed that post now, lol. I also have info on starting seeds, if you need it, PM me.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 235332
> 
> Here is the few seeds of white sage I started in doors cause was antsy


Babies!!!! Yay! Ah, your killin' me, I want to plant mine, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(Lol, I feel like we are taking over the photo thread talking about Sage... ...but, to be fair, it did stem from a teaser pic, lol!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohhhh this made me think of something that I saw on Pinterest. Someone had a couple of small pots for plants filled with dirt and a man's food in one labeled Basil and a woman's hand in another labeled Rosemary. It was funny! lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> (Lol, I feel like we are taking over the photo thread talking about Sage... ...but, to be fair, it did stem from a teaser pic, lol!)


we should start a sage thread in off topics


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

What...no reap pictures today? Bummer. I've had the_ worst _past 24 hours and no sleep other than a short nap in a hospital room chair. I was sure hoping to come here and see some pictures! Well, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> What...no reap pictures today? Bummer. I've had the_ worst _past 24 hours and no sleep other than a short nap in a hospital room chair. I was sure hoping to come here and see some pictures! Well, maybe tomorrow.


Oh! I hope everything gets better for you! {{hugs}}


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh! I hope everything gets better for you! {{hugs}}


Aww, thanks for the hug, I really needed it! I'm afraid it's something that isn't going to get better. I'm so bummed...heartbroken. Tomorrow will be spent making arrangements for my mom to go into a nursing home. The day I prayed would never come is here.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I received some really cool metal noise makers in box three. I love metal noise makers, and collect them. I remember playing with them when I was younger. The ones she sent me has a carnival theme, so I put them with some new clown dolls I just picked up. Thanks Saki. you're the best.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

How super thoughtful, Saki!! What a great gift!! Love them with the dolls, scareme!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Those are very cool, scareme! 

I cringe to think of all the old toys of mine and my brother that were kept for years and years in my grandmothers attic. When she passed away and we cleared her home for sale...they were no longer there.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I wonder what happened to them, shadowwalker. Could she have gotten rid of them? 

Here is a picture of my metal noisemakers collection. I kick myself when I spend $10-$20 on one now. If I'd only been smart enough to keep my childhood ones.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow walker, I am so sorry about your mom. I understand your anguish over this. Hugs.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry, shadowwalker, sending hugs also!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the noise makers,remember them well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww shadowwalker I am so sorry. Lots of positive energy coming your way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so welcome screams glad u like them since u were just starting clowns thought they would be fun. : ) they look great with the clowns.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I received the most amazing box of goodies in the mail yesterday! 

I am so in love with my new apron, v-day cookie cutters, v-day wall hang with interchangeable magnets and heart shaped baking dishes! My absolute favorite gifts are my new measuring spoons and beautiful heart shaped box! All this and I can't believe my Reaper says there's more to come!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cute apron and other goodies great job reaper .


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those heart shaped measuring spoons are really cute. This must be the reaping for aprons.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

How cute and sweet and Valentiney! Nice reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another adorable apron!! Great reap!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww!! I lovvvveeee the measuring spoons!! Great reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, yeah, those measuring spoons are beautiful! I meant to comment on those, too!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the spoons and apron! Great job


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love the apron! !! and the measuring spoons are adorable! !


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I got royally spoiled by Witchykitty who did some MAJOR stalking on me!














I love everything!!! This painting is fabulous and will totally go with my tree paintings.








I have the perfect spider web candle for that holder and I can't wait to figure out what to do with that basket.








We use black lights in our Halloween tent so these will look awesome in it.








The only candle smell that I like are pumpkin and apple!!!!








Could these boxes be any cuter??








I know exactly where that frame is going (it's soooo pretty in person). I love that glass pumpkin. I already have some ideas for what to do with those mini tombstones and can't wait to decorate that spell book. Oh and that freakin adorable pumpkin snowman is staying up all year! (It is my favorite gift!!!!)








Bats are always needed. I must admit that I don't have the heart to light the snowman candle. I can't watch him melt. 








Thank you so much Witchykitty. My victim's package went out today and I hope it is loved as much as my loot!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! What a wonderful haul, kloey!!! Great job, witchykitty!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am sooooooo happy you loved everything, Kloey!    I am also happy that the little pumpkin snowman I sculpted for you didn't break!! I was very nervous! Though he is small, he was my main, special gift to you! I'm so pleased he is your favorite gift! (I had a hard time giving him up, lol.  )
I agree, it's hard to capture how pretty that frame is in a picture...it sparkles like crazy! Lol, I figured you wouldn't light the snowman candle...I wouldn't either! He's too cute!
Glad to hear I picked the correct scents for your candles, lol. 
During my stalking, I saw you once had a blacklight tent sent up for ToT...I thought that if you did that again this year or some year, that those spiderwebs would look pretty neat in there.

I hope you enjoy all your gifts, darlin'!!! I had fun being your reaper! Happy Winter Reaper!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My pumpkin snowman is now in my bathroom year round!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a close up of my awesome handmade pumpkin snowman


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great reap! love the little pumpkin snowman! you did a amazing job,witchykitty!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Amazing reap Kloey!!!! Witchykitty you totally rocked that reap. Nice job.
The little pumpkin snowman is adorable!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another great reap way to go whitcykitty


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great reap for you kloey! You picked some fanastic things witchykitty!

I have that same spider basket and hubby confiscated it in October and uses it for his medicine bottles. He keeps it out on the breakfast bar! LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mb24 that is another awesome apron and the measuring spoons are super. I love all that you got. More to come? Major haul!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Mb24, some nice stuff you got.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Kloey!! What an amazing reap! The snowman is amazeballs!

Witchykitty, I'm at a loss for words.... 

Oh, I do have some words... Do you sell those snowmen?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Lucky Kloey! Nice job, WitchyKitty! The little pumpkin guy is so cute! Each and every item is wonderful!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

What a haul, Kloey. Hmm. I think I love the pumpkin snowman the mostest! The subway framed art is pretty darn sweet too. Oh, and the decorative boxes...love 'em. Heck, it's all great.

Amazing job WK. Did you make the decorative boxes too?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> What a haul, Kloey. Hmm. I think I love the pumpkin snowman the mostest! The subway framed art is pretty darn sweet too. Oh, and the decorative boxes...love 'em. Heck, it's all great.
> 
> Amazing job WK. Did you make the decorative boxes too?


Thanks!! 
No, I only made the pumpkin man and painted the spooky tree tray this time (...and printed out and framed the subway art). I simply bought the stacking boxes...I thought they would be perfect both as a gift for house decor, and to use as wrapping for other, smaller gifts!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Since I can't do much while waiting for my package, I decided to start a new project (that I hope will fit into my box!). Got to use my fave sander tonight!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow walker, my heart goes out to you. I know how hard a decision that is. just see her often. that means a lot.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Must be some serious sanding you're doing there...to have to wear a respirator! Hmm - let me think. Nope. I don't have a clue!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, all those items are so cute. love clowns. and I played with the noise makers as a kid too. we also had besides the rattles and the spinners, the clackers.
mb24, nice gift. that apron is gorgeous
kloey, nice reap. I hate cute candles. lighting is what they're made for, but then they are no more. cute snowman candle. lovely glass pumpkins. nice boxes, and I love bats. love your little pumpkin guy.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks, Hallo. I'll be there every day. The hard part will be getting my dad there. He is in very poor health and getting him out of the house and in the car is no small feat. I'll do good to get him there once a week but it will have to do. That is going to be the hardest part for mom. They had their 60th anniversary in December and being separated from him will be quite an adjustment for her.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

mb24, what a nice reap. The apron is to cute. I didn't even see the measuring spoons until everyone pointed them out. they are adorable. 

Kloey, I love everything you received. WitchyKitty, you had some great ideas in that box.

LadyGoats, you've really got me wondering. 

Dear victim, you are probably wondering where your box is. I'm almost finished. I keep thinking of more things to add to it, so I hope it's worth the wait. You are so fun to buy for I just can't stop.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My dear victim, I have not forgotten you. Life has slowed me down, but I am working. Can't wait to see if you like things. I will probably be down to the wire---as usual, but I hope it is worth the wait!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I will most likely be shipping right at the deadline too. Sorry victim, its coming I promise.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> My dear victim, I have not forgotten you. Life has slowed me down, but I am working. Can't wait to see if you like things. I will probably be down to the wire---as usual, but I hope it is worth the wait!


I know how you feel. I was rolling right along and doing good, time wise. Then life got in the way and I've got another full day of paperwork tomorrow. I hope my victim doesn't mind, but I think I'll take Friday to rest my weary head. LOL. I should be able to knock out the last project over the weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed for Monday shipping. 

I'm pretty sure we're not the only ones who aren't ready to ship yet!  Taking care of yourself is the highest priority. We still have over a week before deadline.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the support. I have had numerous appointments for me and my sister and been busy. Then we have had a string of days of spring like weather and I just had to get out and enjoy after weeks of feeling blah with the respiratory junk! It was much cooler today with the wind coming out of the North and tonight we will be in the 20s again with a possibility of some winter precip on Monday. I hope they are wrong. The 21st is our MNT and I hope the weather is nice for it. We have a fun agenda that day with projects of making chain mail or chain mail jewelry, some leather work projects, making armor out of anti-fatigue mats and making cloaks! I can't wait!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowwalker, that sounds good. yes, it will be an adjustment, but they make it. I work at a care facility. have for 5 years. everyone, remember your loved ones. they remember you. and even if they don't remember you, they love the visits still.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallo, thank you for your work at the care facility. We went through this with both my parents and in-laws for quite some time. Then my late brother-in-law was bed bound for three years before we lost him last year at age 69. It is so sad and hard. We all visited often, too. Shadow walker, remember to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending lots of good energy out to you all. 
I hope your day is fantastic everyone .
mine started out great I rode to work a bit foggy but man did it feel good to be on my ninja. 
Going to be 60 today I think first time ever I have gotten to ride in this early in year


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> What...no reap pictures today? Bummer. I've had the_ worst _past 24 hours and no sleep other than a short nap in a hospital room chair. I was sure hoping to come here and see some pictures! Well, maybe tomorrow.


I've been wondering what everyone has been talking about - had to go searching, must've skipped this post!!! What a mess  I'm so, so sorry that this is happening. Here's to hoping we can be a positive distraction from "it all"!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

On that note. Hi!!









My garage is a mess...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am sending hugs to everyone who's not feeling well or going through a rough time! (Aw, heck, I'll send hugs to EVERYONE!  ) 
If I'm your victim, don't you worry about my box. Just get yourself in a good place, first. I can wait, you are much more important!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Same here, if my reaper is gong through a rough stretch for whatever reason. I got a great teaser and I know I haven't been forgotten, so if you need a while, that's no problem. Anticipation is part of the fun, anyway. 
Or should I say, "Antici...
...
...
...
...
...
...pation!"


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Of course, Dear Reaper, if you're *not* going through a rough patch, don't feel obligated to deliberately prolong my anticipation _too _much.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> I Then life got in the way...
> I'm pretty sure we're not the only ones who aren't ready to ship yet!  Taking care of yourself is the highest priority. We still have over a week before deadline.


lol I'm always using that saying 'than life got in the way" I don't know how to stress to my family Halloween is a full time job, but instead of getting paid, I pay I to it. Maybe I can see why hubby hates Halloween. And I too have to send my box out yet. I keep seeing what everyone else is getting, and think, I need to send more. Today I'm going to lay out everything and see what I have. 



printersdevil said:


> Thanks for the support. I have had numerous appointments for me and my sister and been busy. Then we have had a string of days of spring like weather and I just had to get out and enjoy after weeks of feeling blah with the respiratory junk! It was much cooler today with the wind coming out of the North and tonight we will be in the 20s again with a possibility of some winter precip on Monday. I hope they are wrong. The 21st is our MNT and I hope the weather is nice for it. We have a fun agenda that day with projects of making chain mail or chain mail jewelry, some leather work projects, making armor out of anti-fatigue mats and making cloaks! I can't wait!


Wow, you have been busy. I too had to get the dogs out in that nice weather, Monday it was 78*. Today it will only be 35. My poor plants are so confused. 
You do know why it's so windy in Oklahoma, don't you? It's because Kansas blows and Texas sucks. 



WitchyKitty said:


> I am sending hugs to everyone who's not feeling well or going through a rough time! (Aw, heck, I'll send hugs to EVERYONE!  )
> If I'm your victim, don't you worry about my box. Just get yourself in a good place, first. I can wait, you are much more important!!!


I'm having a great year, but I'll take that hug anyway. I'll take a hug any chance I get.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been struck again by my Rhyming Reaper, my Scythe-bearing Sonneteer, my Poetical Pale-Horseman, my Homeric Hood-wearer, my Lyrical...um... Well, anyway---
Thank You, Reaper! I love your writings, and your gifts! For its entertainment value, I would definitely count the former among the latter!
As I said on the Discussions thread, I'm getting _both_ quick gratification _and_ anticipation!

Here's what I found in the box. (There are most excellent stickers on the box and sealing the note shut, too.)
There's a wonderful little owl to grace a tree branch in my upcoming swamp.








And in the box (with the destined-for-a-craft ribbon) is this wonderful chain and charm necklace:









I love octopusses-- though I'm not aware of having mentioned it. My reaper is either very observant or very intuitive! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oojen that is a very very cool teaser


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful ooojen!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ohh, that is such a cool necklace! !! what a great teaser!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very cool, ooojen!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have the best reaper ever got another teaser today. Omg I love gargoyles and they sent ME gargoyle protection potion bottle. It is so cool thank you my dear reaper you are awsome







Thank you reaper I feel so special


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool, Saki! I love gargoyles, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another cool teaser, Saki!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki that is one cool looking piece!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just love all the teasers I have gotten thank you so much reaper


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooojen, notes are always sweet. that key chain and owl are very cool. the owl is so pretty. 
saki, that is a very cool item. is it home made?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen and Saki - I'm so glad your reapers are treating you so well. A little well deserved special attention never hurt anybody! This reaper is the first time I've ever received a teaser, myself. Never even thought about getting one. It sure did make my day. 

I can't wait to see what's next for the two of you! Looove signing on and seeing more pics. Super fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I love the owl and poets are awesome. That necklace is also wonderful. 

That gargoyle bottle and idea is superb!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I received the fourth box and I can't believe my eyes. It was filled with fabulous gifts, most of which she made herself. Saki, you are an angel.

I love all the dolls, but the one in the case is my favorite. Her box contained three candles and a candle holder.











She sent two pillows, I think she made them, with a skull and cross bone pattern


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome dolls and love the pillows! What a great Reap for you scareme! You rock, saki.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

She also sent me two pillar candles she painted on a beautiful box she decorated, sugar skull bottles, a hat, soap, Kleenexes with a skull and crossbones on them, marshmallows and caramel popcorn. I can't believe she sent all this when she sent so much already. Thank You for everything Saki.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The other sides of the box,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie. I was happy to spoil you sweetie and can not wait to see your island of the dolls


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh and on a side note dolls creep me the hell out lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh and on a side note dolls creep me the hell out lol


LOL!! That's really funny!
Amazing work, Saki! You really treated your victim well! 
Thanks for sharing your photos, Scareme. I need to come back when I have more time and pore over them. Just checking on things quickly before I have to run...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful final reap, scareme!!! Love that painted box...especially the owl side! You had a great reaper!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki, it's killing me that you gathered them and they creeped you out. So funny! Outstanding job on a wonderful reap, Saki!! Scareme.... WOW! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol ya my son and hubby were like you bought dolls !! I said ya I know right for a reaper gift they were like and not only dolls and clown doll to . Clowns and dolls Creep me out huge. Let's put it this way they were in a box the whole time lol 
and the one in the wood box I painted I kept thinking this doll moves I am done lol 


LadyGoats said:


> Saki, it's killing me that you gathered them and they creeped you out. So funny! Outstanding job on a wonderful reap, Saki!! Scareme.... WOW! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Really great Reap, Saki! And it couldn't have happened to a kinder person, Scareme is pretty spectacular. Every day I try to do something like she would do. (Most days I fail, but every now and then, a little Scareme seeps into my day and I do something kind for a stranger. She is pretty fantastic.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so agree pumpkin it was a Honore to be her reaper


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> Here's a close up of my awesome handmade pumpkin snowman


Awww, that is so dang cute.



LadyGoats said:


> Since I can't do much while waiting for my package, I decided to start a new project (that I hope will fit into my box!). Got to use my fave sander tonight!!
> View attachment 235572


LadyGoats, you crack me up.



ooojen said:


> I've been struck again by my Rhyming Reaper, my Scythe-bearing Sonneteer, my Poetical Pale-Horseman, my Homeric Hood-wearer, my Lyrical...um... Well, anyway---
> Thank You, Reaper! I love your writings, and your gifts! For its entertainment value, I would definitely count the former among the latter!
> As I said on the Discussions thread, I'm getting _both_ quick gratification _and_ anticipation!
> 
> ...


cool necklace.



Saki.Girl said:


> I have the best reaper ever got another teaser today. Omg I love gargoyles and they sent ME gargoyle protection potion bottle. It is so cool thank you my dear reaper you are awsome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, that potion bottle is awesome.



scareme said:


> I received the fourth box and I can't believe my eyes. It was filled with fabulous gifts, most of which she made herself. Saki, you are an angel.
> 
> I love all the dolls, but the one in the case is my favorite. Her box contained three candles and a candle holder.
> 
> ...


Saki, I idn;t know you sewed but it doesn't surprise me.


Saki.Girl said:


> Lol ya my son and hubby were like you bought dolls !! I said ya I know right for a reaper gift they were like and not only dolls and clown doll to . Clowns and dolls Creep me out huge. Let's put it this way they were in a box the whole time lol
> and the one in the wood box I painted I kept thinking this doll moves I am done lol


Then you probably would have hated to receive that awesome evil clown jack in the box someone made for a reaper gift a few years ago.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You guys are too sweet. My Mother set a great example for everyone who met her, and I try to be like her. You make me feel so good when you say I'm a nice person. Maybe a little bit of Mom has rubbed off on me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

No new pics today


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome reapings! I only hope what I got boxed up for my victim is nice enough now! wow! you all blow me away! I'm going to try to mail Monday, is there mail running Monday? My kids are out of school MOnday...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No mail Monday probably because of President's Day.

Your Reap will be awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme, I would say a whole lot of your mom rubbed off on you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, I love the doll to the left. the baby doll. she looks in pretty good shape. I had one just like her when I was young. her name was cindy. she came with several outfits and a white cradle. you could wind up a mechanism in the one end of the cradle, and it played music. I played the doll and cradle to death. they are no more. they're all nice dolls. the clown doll is pretty cool. and the doll in the box rocks. she is very well redone. and that box is fantastic. I really really like that. what are you going to do with that? something delightfully fun. and those are pretty nice pillar candles. and the sugar skull bottles are delightful as well. wow saki. you always know how to reap people.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> No mail Monday probably because of President's Day.
> 
> Your Reap will be awesome!


Well crap. I was hoping for a Monday shipping and never even gave a thought about it being a holiday. I'm beginning to think I may never get to make my last item and may well have to ship without it. If you care to read a bit of useless whining, you can read about my day below and why I may ship without it. If you don't want to hear me whine, you might want to stop reading now  Oh boy, has life been in the way of me completing this reap! 

With the way things have been going with my mother, I had a bad feeling about today and knew I shouldn't of even crawled out of the bed today. My mom is _super_ superstitious! My day started at 3:00 am when my son woke me to tell me he was sick with a temp of 102 and felt worse than he can ever remember feeling. (that's a big deal cause he is sick all the time) I put some laundry on to wash and part of it is a set of my husbands uniform. About 3:30 hubby put the clothes in the dryer. I'm trying to get my sons temp down. At 4 hubby is hanging the clothes and ready to start getting dressed to go to work. I hear him from the laundry room yelling...WTF did you do! Huh? Oh lord. I had taken the boys to the Olive Garden last night because I wanted to sit down to a good meal that I didn't have to cook. They gave us 8 chocolate mints. I ate 2 and put the other 6 in my jacket pocket. The jacket that ended up in the washer. Then dried. Chocolate was EVERYWHERE. Baked on. Hubby gets out the door and I try to lay down and get another hour or 2 of sleep. Heh, that was wishful thinking.

By 6:30 my daughter is calling me asking if I can keep my grandson and take him to the dr. today. He is sick. With the exact same symptoms. Sure, what else do I have to do. She drops him off around 7 then I get them settled so I can run to the hospital to meet with moms doctor. I tell the boys I will be back soon and off I go.

As soon as I walk in her door in can see she is crying. Her doctor is there and he looks at me with this "heeelp me" look on his face. Now bear with me here...I don't want to come off like I'm complaining but it probably will. I know the woman who was saying these things was not my mother talking but I've not experienced anything like this with her until today. She started screaming at me and telling me I don't love her, if I did, I wouldn't make her go to a nursing home. "Why can't you just let me die at home with daddy, this place is horrible...you just want to lock me away." etc. She is hysterical. Meanwhile, the doctor hightails it outta there as soon as he can tell me they are about to transport mom for another CT with contrast which she won't let them do. I have durable POA and medical POA for both my parents. So of course I sign for the test and off we go with her hysterics continuing. Only now I'm to blame for letting them kill her. She passes out 3 times. Finally get the test done and trying to get her up from CT bed, she passes out again, nearly falling. More my fault. But by this time I have to go get the boys and take them to the dr. I don't have a choice. I have to leave her. Evidently, nobody else can be bothered to help with her.

An hour later...both boys have tested positive for the flu. My grandson is put on Tamiflu and my son is put in the hospital. Again. He's only been out of the hospital 2 weeks. Well, it will be 3 weeks the 16th. By this time I think my head is going to explode so I called my husband at work and asked for his help. I tell him I think I'm going to lose my mind. He assures me I won't and he will be there ASAP. It's 1pm by the time I get my son admitted and situated and my husband takes over so I can get back to my mom. Who is now quite calm and asks me why I'm crying. I tell her I'm just upset because my son is in the hospital again. She doesn't remember a thing. She is back to being my sweet mom again. But every time I leave her side she begins to cry again. (this I am used to)

I think I'm dying inside and where is my brother who should be helping me sit with her and keep her calm? Well, he has things to do. (work isn't one of them because he took a week of FMLA for her) When I left at 7pm he hadn't shown up yet. 

Sorry, I'm done whining now. Anyway, if I can get some help with her over the weekend, I do still want to try and complete the project. If I have to ship without it, it will be ok. It's just one item. It won't ruin the reap if it's not there. Will it?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowwalker, my heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is. when I put my mom in the home, I cried for 2 weeks. everyday I went to visit her, and she would be all packed and ready to go home. it was hard convincing her to stay. after about 2 weeks she adjusted. your mom will adjust. my mom did. 
I have 3 sisters. 1 lives close by, she thought I was a saint before the home all the care I gave mom. she never came by at all. but at least she appreciated me. then I have a sister in ga, she wanted to take mom. yep, she sure would have liked to get her hands on my moms ss money. like I would let that happen. my mom signed me over as guardian before she got to the confused stage. and then I have a sister in Illinois. I couldn't do anything right. all she did was complain about me to me. so we set it up for my mom to go visit for a couple of weeks. they brought her back in about a week. never complained again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Darlin', I completely understand why you wouldn't be able to get a project done...if I am your victim, don't worry about it. Truthfully, I'm sure any of us, who may be your victim, will not mind if you can't do your project. The reap won't be ruined, as I'm sure the gifts you already have will be wonderful! 
I am so sorry you are going through this with your mom. I can say I have dealt with, and am still dealing with, my share of heartbreaking, difficult issues with loved ones...so my heart goes out to you because I can relate, in a way. Sending you more hugs for that!!! 
As for your sick son and grandson, I hope they get better, really soon! I went through this crazy, awful flu recently for a month and a half...not fun at all, poor things. Sending good, healing vibes their way...and also sending good vibes to you and your mommy!

(PS...as soon as you said you went to Olive Garden and then did laundry...I KNEW what you were going to say...those mints, lol...)

More {{{{{HUGS}}}}}!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No, it will not ruin the Reap to ship without it!

I so understand what you are going through. We went through this with my mom and then MIL. With my dad, it was only at night due to Sundowners. Mom and MIL both had Alzheimer's. It is such a devastating thing and is so much harder on the caregivers. Fortunately those sick with this don't realize what is happening. Please take care of yourself, too, in this. I also had a chronically ill son, who spent a lot of time in the hospital and can feel that pain you are in.

Don't worry about the Reaper. Do what and when you can. Hugs and positive thoughts and prayers to you and family.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

Came home tonight to a wonderful reap from Kloey74. Pictures to follow tomorrow. There was one of her signature pumpkins that I LOVE so much! I was also excited to see the wonderful Halloween nighttime landscape that she painted. I found that this past Halloween one of things that I liked most in decorating was changing out my normal pictures on the wall for Halloween ones. Following along with my newest obsession of The Walking Dead is a pillow made from Walking Dead fabric. I would have never guessed that one could find Walking Dead fabric. Also enclosed was a lacey black scarf that I am currently wearing. The laciness of it reminds me of cobwebs, but it is definitely something that can be worn all winter long. Last but not least is a spell book with an empty space inside to put treasures. I love everything. Wish you were online at the moment so that you would know right away how much that I appreciate all your choices for me and the work you put into everything.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for the good vibes, thoughts and prayers. I'm generally an upbeat, positive type. I don't like negativity. It's useless. Thanks for giving me your ears for a few minutes to free myself of the negativity that I was holding on to today.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Ohhh, more pictures. I can hardly wait. You are one lucky victim. I've always wanted one of Kloey's pumpkins!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry about everything that's being heaped on you, Shadowwalker. It sounds like you're very strong, but everyone needs the chance to let it out now and then.
I imagine your victim will want the reaper exchange to be a stress-reliever for you, and not an additional source of stress. If it gets to be a burden, stop, and I'm sure whatever you have will make your victim happy. 
I hope tomorrow is better, and that both the boys feel better soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadowwalker taking care of yourself is most important don't stress on your victim they will understand 
Sending lots of positive energy your way.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Candy Creature said:


> Came home tonight to a wonderful reap from Kloey74. Pictures to follow tomorrow. There was one of her signature pumpkins that I LOVE so much! I was also excited to see the wonderful Halloween nighttime landscape that she painted. I found that this past Halloween one of things that I liked most in decorating was changing out my normal pictures on the wall for Halloween ones. Following along with my newest obsession of The Walking Dead is a pillow made from Walking Dead fabric. I would have never guessed that one could find Walking Dead fabric. Also enclosed was a lacey black scarf that I am currently wearing. The laciness of it reminds me of cobwebs, but it is definitely something that can be worn all winter long. Last but not least is a spell book with an empty space inside to put treasures. I love everything. Wish you were online at the moment so that you would know right away how much that I appreciate all your choices for me and the work you put into everything.


I'm so glad you liked everything. I must admit that I totally squealed when I stumbled across that fabric at Joann's


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Happy valintines day all you reapers


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Shadowwalker, I am sending you big hugs over the Internet ((((HUG)))). Hang in there and I pray for your son's (and grandson's) speedy recovery.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes, happy valentines day everyone


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been Valentine Reaped!!!! 
Dearest Reaper, Will wants me to tell you this is the best reaping gift I've ever gotten!! Haha..... I was really excited that he was so happy with my Reap.  

I got the sweetest most thoughtful reaping today. My Reaper gave myself and my Hubby a Cupid box to put by our bed. We will write each other notes and read them to each other. I adore this idea! we are definitely going to do this. We also got cards and dice. Thank you so much for this gift Reaper. It is a gift that we will use throughout the year!!! My box has a crack but never fear reaper it was a clean break and I will fix it right up. I hope you don't mind I'm posting a pic of your letter. It's just so dang sweet I want everyone to see it!
I got beautiful little Valentine bottles and of course my Reaper knows I love vampires!!!
Thank you so much for this absolutely thoughtful gift Reaper!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Trying to post my letter again


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry about my sideways letter


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff love the little red and white bottles


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, that is a very sweet gift.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

What a thoughtful and sweet Reap, Booswife! It's like getting a Reap from Cupid!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I've never seen those dice. Have fun with them. The box is adorable.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a thoughtful and sweet gift! !


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

That's so sweet! You have a very thoughtful Reaper.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Pumpkin I thought that same thing! A gift from Cupid haha...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, a box from Cupid. Cool things, boo. Have fun. And it came on Valentines Day???


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It sure did, came on Valentines Day from my Secret Cupid Reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

getting excited to see more goodies


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come on UPS and Fed Ex, you both deliver today so let's see some goodies.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have something ordered for my victim that has been on a FedEx truck "out for delivery and will arrive today" for the last 3 days. It's a small thing, but there's a set of circumstances that makes it fairly important to include.
There's also another item being shipped USPS and as of yesterday it had been sitting in St. Paul without moving for four days. I checked tracking this morning, and suddenly it says it was only accepted at the St. Paul facility this morning. Interesting how that works.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think those tracking things are bogus!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so excited to see more peoples reapes it is amazing to see all the cool stuff people create.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Come on UPS and Fed Ex, you both deliver today so let's see some goodies.


Are they delivering today? I had no idea!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I saw a brown UPS truck while I was out today, so they are!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Are they delivering today? I had no idea!


They did! I got a small item I was hoping for for my victim. Yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Mail today hope we get to see some pics


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Mail today hope we get to see some pics


Mail! Mail! Mail! Mail!

Pics! Pics! Pics! Pics!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay! It's going to be a mail day...I think.  I live in a southern state and ice and snow grinds everything to a halt.... We are snow/iced in here....Ha, Ha....I don't think our mailmen know the mantra, neither rain, snow, sleet or hail.....
So in the interest of this being the picture thread....I will post a picture....







I think this sign is very cool.....just saying.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

View attachment 235964

Nope, not cool. It's wicked


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very wicked sign


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the wicked's have it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very wicked sign!!

I hope we get to see some pics today!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Some one get a teaser or reaped we need pics lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks to my reaper, I'll have pictures up soon-- Mail just came and I have something to open


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> thanks to my reaper, i'll have pictures up soon-- mail just came and i have something to open :d :d :d


sweet !!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Thanks to my reaper, I'll have pictures up soon-- Mail just came and I have something to open


Exciting stuff!!! Can't wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Photos on the way! Can't wait.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yays!! Hurry, ooojen!! We want to see!!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I wanted to mail yesterday, but since our state has been declared state of emergency with more expected snow tonight, I won't be mailing until we are able to get out of my long driveway loaded with ice and 11 inches of snow.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Yay! It's going to be a mail day...I think.  I live in a southern state and ice and snow grinds everything to a halt.... We are snow/iced in here....Ha, Ha....I don't think our mailmen know the mantra, neither rain, snow, sleet or hail.....
> So in the interest of this being the picture thread....I will post a picture....
> View attachment 235964
> 
> I think this sign is very cool.....just saying.


Really cool sign!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stay safe AND warm TheHalloweenKing. Oh and make some luscious snow ice cream. We love to do that when we have enough snow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I wanted to mail yesterday, but since our state has been declared state of emergency with more expected snow tonight, I won't be mailing until we are able to get out of my long driveway loaded with ice and 11 inches of snow.


Ug. I feel for ya'. All this snow just needs to stop. I know we got more than enough snow and damage here...and there's more yet to come. Are you near Boston, by chance? They are getting slammed even worse than we have been, by far! 
Wherever you are with your snowstorm, be safe!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Stay safe AND warm TheHalloweenKing. Oh and make some luscious snow ice cream. We love to do that when we have enough snow.


I may try to make some snow ice cream with my niece. She has stayed with us a few days and also made a gift or two for our victim.

How do you make yours, PD? That's my wife's job, but she has been really sick, so I'm taking over.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Ug. I feel for ya'. All this snow just needs to stop. I know we got more than enough snow and damage here...and there's more yet to come. Are you near Boston, by chance? They are getting slammed even worse than we have been, by far!
> Wherever you are with your snowstorm, be safe!!


No where near Boston, thank god. I won't say my exact location because of the secret reaper exchanges. 
Put it this way, we aren't used to getting this kind of snow. More coming in tonight with freezing temps, ice and snow all over everything. No mail, no school, no trash collection.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So me talking about our warm strange weather we are having 61 proble not such a good idea lol 
As I duck from all the snowballs you guys just threw my way lol 

Stay safe all of you having bad weather


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> So me talking about our warm strange weather we are having 61 proble not such a good idea lol
> As I duck from all the snowballs you guys just threw my way lol
> 
> Stay safe all of you having bad weather


I was thinking the same thing... I mean...









Had no idea there were severe snow storms anywhere until a few mins ago. #BlissfullyUnaware


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> No where near Boston, thank god. I won't say my exact location because of the secret reaper exchanges.
> Put it this way, we aren't used to getting this kind of snow. More coming in tonight with freezing temps, ice and snow all over everything. No mail, no school, no trash collection.


Glad to hear you aren't near Boston...but the snow is still a pain. We, here in Illinois, are very used to heavy snow...but this year, and a few years ago, have been terrible, even for us! 17 inches of super heavy, wet snow dumped on us and strong winds this past storm all at once, and then several inches added on top every time it has snowed since. Then, we get a semi warmer day that quickly drops and it is ice city! We know how annoying all the closings and shut downs are. Here's to hoping that maybe, just maybe, you guys won't get as much as they are saying!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ug! I am so jealous of all of you guys with nice weather. We are falling into another deep freeze again for this week. It makes me want to cry. I'd be happy with some sunshine and temps in the 30's at this point...I'm so done with all this sub zero weather and painful, negative 25 degree wind chills...

Send me your warmth!!! 

Oh, and where are those reap pics, ooojen?!?! We are going into withdrawals...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks, WK. You guys got it bad, too.

I'm pretty close to you, WitchyKitty. Just down south some.
No sun here, so nothing's melting. 

Looking forward to some photos today. We've had cabin fever here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hey peeps just a heads up I started the Sage thread for us to share 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/140983-growing-sage-thread.html#post1733617


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Just made a run to the post office to send the first broken eBay witch back. Ugh, it came Fed Ex and I had not printed out the shipping label they sent me. I assumed it would go back the same way. If I would have realized it was USPS, I could have passed it off to the mailman, who came and BROUGHT ME A PACKAGE FROM MY REAPER!!!!

I got two beautiful bottles for potions. Pics to follow as soon as I get my soup warmed for dinner. We had Chicken and Rice with Green Chile soup last night and it is always better the second day. I have to really watch it though since it has half and half in it and will scorch fast.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo waiting on pics from two of you now! Yippie!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love these bottles and the metal charms. They are so unique and both have corks! I need to buy some corks since most off bottles don't have them. Thank you so much Secret Reaper!

Not sure how I got the first bottle in there twice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the bottles very cool


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, sorry to leave people hanging, but something came up (nothing bad, just busy). Back home now---
Many thanks to my Amazing Reaper! First off, there was something for my DD. That was so sweet! She was clearly touched by being included-- and she loved what was sent for her:







I had to take that shot quickly; she opened them right away! And more excellent goodies for her, nicely wrapped, but here they are opened. DD's kitty positioned herself in front of the subject, so I just moved it back out in front of her (the cat).
DD says, "Thank you," to my still-mystery Reaper. You definitely put a smile on her face. 







Then-- just the cutest thing-- absolutely perfect!







(making two posts...)
Ugh-- just bad luck it's at a page break! continued...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Isn't that just adorable? The little witch is so cute, and I love the gorgeous basket! I don't even have words for how perfectly this fits my taste! It will be great for my swamp witch's area, though I have no intention of putting it away until then. (Maybe, _maaaybe _I'll set the witch aside until it's closer to Halloween...but she's so perfect on there. We'll see  ) It's as-is, on my living room shelf now.







Inside the basket-- more goodies, these for me! (I'll share with DH if he's a good boy.)







The picture doesn't do it justice, but there is a* lot *of delicious goodness in there. One more shot of the basket without the candy--- I'll give some thought to what will go in there for display. It will be perfect for showing off something interesting. 







There's another poem, too (love it!) and I'll get a picture in a minute.
And to top this all off-- although this is the *3rd *box I've gotten (plenty for a wonderful reap), there was a note saying there's more to come! Thank you so much, Secret Reaper!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, that witch and the wooden basket/ball/container is awesome. I wonder if your Reaper made that. I LOVE IT!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I need to re-do the second set of pictures, and somehow I got the empty basket picture first, but... so it goes.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Those are wonderful printersdevil!!

I got some mail today, too <3









I had let my guard down!!!









This is so exciting! I was thrilled with my teaser, thinking it was my reap!! To think there is more on the way is mind blowing!! Thank you, Reaper!! 

P.s. I'm still wearing the apron after v-day because I love it so much!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen, that is the coolest friggin' basket, and how SWEET to include your DD. Awww...! Love the pics today!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love this week that promises to be filled with photos of great teasers and Reaps! Now that I think about it, we will have photos next week, too since the mail deadline is on the weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow now that is one very cool witch basket wow

and love all the teasers


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow, what a rush of activity! Cool bottles, PrintersDevil! True orange bottles are pretty rare. The charms are cute, too.

Oo, more on the way for LadyGoats, too! Good deal! That eliminates any potential awkwardness in our speculating over whether you got a reap or just a teaser!

My reaper's poetic note (so cute!):


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Printer, the bottles are very pretty!
ooojen, the witch is awesome! It could totally be left out all year.
LadyGoats, awesome to hear you will be getting more reaps!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have never seen bottles this color and LOVE them!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> That eliminates any potential awkwardness in our speculating over whether you got a reap or just a teaser!


Agreed, must tell Shadowwalker that she was right..!

Love your reaper's inner-Shakespeare..!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

loving the picture thread


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

beautiful bottles,printer, very unique! !

the witch basket is so cool, also unique!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, Oregon sucks. I hate all this cold and snow.
lady goats, your area sucks too. ]
you guys, quit hogging all the fine weather. 
printer, nice bottles. I like the shape and colors.
ooojen, nice gift for your daughter. and oh what a pretty kitty. and oh my, that twig basket with a witch is so darn cute. homemade maybe? oh, oh, some yummy's for the tummy. and that is a darling note.
lady goats, how cool is your reaper! nice poem and card


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printer, love the bottles.

Ooojen, that witch is fabulous.

LadyGoats, your reaper seems to be a Masterpiece Mystery fan. I recognized that picture right away. Love it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printer-those bottles have some great colors and shapes. They should go good with your witch theme.

Ooojen- I love the branch weaving the witch is standing. I've tried branch weaving, and it's hard to get such an even shape.

Ladygoats-Do you know who the charterers are on your letter? I love the style.

Since everyone is wanting pictures, here's one for you. Especially for you all in the frozen states.










I think my first flower should open today or tomorrow. I always say my first flower in the spring is from my Mom. Thanks Mom, I'm thinking of you too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> Since everyone is wanting pictures, here's one for you. Especially for you all in the frozen states.


Omgoodness...you are breaking my heart! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Spring flowers! Tulips are my favorites, and I love Daffodils, too!! Oh, and Crocus, the first flowers that bloom in the Spring...I could go on and on about flowers! Once the snow melts each year, I run outside each morning to my flower beds and watch for the first peeks of green from my daffodils, tulips and bleeding hearts, lol. That picture makes me yearn for Spring and cry because it seems like it will be super late this year...

Oh, pretty flowers...

...and that is sooo sweet, the thought about your mommy!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

They look great, Scareme! My daffodils usually open in April. About half the time it snows on them and pushes the flowers into the ground. 

I love the way the basket is done, too. It is made with some viney, twisty wood-- maybe grapevine. I love twisty branches, like corkscrew hazel (Harry Lauder's Walking Stick) and curly willow. It's just a great look-- especially on the basket!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Here's the cold, hard truth:


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh Scareme that is a beautiful thought. Post a pic when your gift from her blooms


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Here's the cold, hard truth:
> View attachment 236026


Hahahaha! Omgoodness...lol...that sounds about right for us this year!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Crocus is usually the first flower that blooms, but this year I didn't have any. Down here we lose more flowers to heat than we do to the winter cold. I know what you mean oojen, about them blooming, and then bad weather beats them into the ground. If I know it's coming I try to get out and pick them before I lose all them. OK, long story, off track of this thread, but talking about daffodils. I always tell my hubby my Mom talks to me, usually through flowers, and he thinks I'm nuts. It was one of those really nice days, but a freezing storm was coming, so I went out to pick my daffodils before the storm got them. It was a really nice day so a lot of people were getting out walking, before the weather would keep us all in. As various people would walk by they would stop and talk, then I would go back to cutting flowers. This one couple I've never seen before, or since, was walking towards me. She was a lady in her 20's and he was an older man. Without thinking, my arm stuck out and I asked, "Do you want a bouquet of flowers?". Now in all the people I'd talked to, I hadn't offered anyone flowers because I was going to take them to someone in the hospital. So I'm standing there, offering my flowers to a stranger. She started crying and she took the bouquet. She said , "Thank you so much. My Mom died a month ago, and these were her favorite flowers." They walked off, with her still crying. I said to my Mom, who's been gone 5 years now, You're right Mom, she did need them. My Mom just knows these things.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that is a awsome store screams. How bueatiful.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awwww...now I am crying, lol. Beautiful story, scareme.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That made me cry, too, scareme. I also talk to my late mom.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I was hoping to hear from the recently reaped today. Weather must not be cooperating.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

kloey74 said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything. I must admit that I totally squealed when I stumbled across that fabric at Joann's


I really do LOVE everything. Sorry that I still don't have pictures up. I unexpectedly went out of town this past weekend before I could get the pictures taken. Then we have had bad weather here. They let us out of work early Monday, Tuesday everything was closed, and today we operated on a delay & left work early. I don't have internet at home and so I have not had a chance to even logon. I need to get home now, but should have pictures up tomorrow. I have been getting lots of use out of the scarf!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

ooojen, I've been told the witch! was just to hold the note, which is why it isn't connected real well....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> ooojen, I've been told the witch! was just to hold the note, which is why it isn't connected real well....


Ok, that makes sense...but it looks so darling on there that I'm going to leave it for a while anyway


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

ooojen said:


> Here's the cold, hard truth:
> View attachment 236026


I'm with ooojen I live in northern Indiana and I am officially sick of winter


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

No reaps today bummer maybe more pics tomorrow


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a picture


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DO we get to see more??????? Can you tell we are in picture withdrawal today? I have to get over to saki's Witch Gathering thread and post my new witch.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> Ladygoats-Do you know who the charterers are on your letter? I love the style.


The artist was Edward Gorey. LOVE Gorey's style!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> DO we get to see more??????? Can you tell we are in picture withdrawal today? I have to get over to saki's Witch Gathering thread and post my new witch.


Dunno, I hope my victim is home and awake!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Dunno, I hope my victim is home and awake!


Must not be me, then. Can't wait to see the pics, though!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, everybody go check the porch. We have a delivery from LadyGoats!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

You'll get yours soon enough <3 haven't seen my victim in a few days, and last I saw, s/he wasn't having the best time.. So hopefully this'll be something to brighten the day [night]!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scareme, lovely. wish it was here too. we're still snow and cold. love your mom story. 
ooojen, that doesn't look good for minn.
lady goats, that is very interesting


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am sick of cold and winter too. we are having record lows the next few days which in turn kicks lake effect snow machine in gear , 3-6over tonight and the morning. sigh.......


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I am sick of cold and winter too. we are having record lows the next few days which in turn kicks lake effect snow machine in gear , 3-6over tonight and the morning. sigh.......


It seems like it's just unending lately!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

bethene said:


> I am sick of cold and winter too. we are having record lows the next few days which in turn kicks lake effect snow machine in gear , 3-6over tonight and the morning. sigh.......


I feel your pain here in Indiana too Bethene. COME ON SPRING!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Our weather this week . Hope u guys with snow get sun soon we are having unusual calm weather this year


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we get to see lots of reps today


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I enjoy looking at all the great stuff everyone has created on here. Can't do much of anything this winter but sit in a blanket shivering and would kill for 50's right now. That would feel like a heatwave to us. Too cold and snow in backyard is too deep to even consider trekking out to garage to get something to work on. This is what I'm dealing with right now:
Weather Alert Quick Links { Interactive Radar Closings and Delays } Lake Snow Advisory, Wind Chill Warning, & Winter Weather Advisory Lake Effect Snow Advisory for Wayne County through Friday afternoon. Snow may accumulate over 7-13" in localized snow bands during this time period. Wind Chill Warning for all of WNY through 10am Friday. Cover all exposed skin with layers to avoid cold exposure, frostbite, or hypothermia. Wind chill values will drop to -30 or lower during this time. Winter Weather Advisory for Livingston and Ontario Counties through 10pm tonight.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

My gift was delivered on Monday, so I'm just waiting to hear from my victim to make sure he received it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

mb24 said:


> My gift was delivered on Monday, so I'm just waiting to hear from my victim to make sure he received it.


Awesome!!! Can't wait to see pics..!

And Cloe... Ouch... Just... Ouch.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mb24, wow another box delivered. I hope everything is okay with your victim. 

I know that a lot of people are having weather issues and some others are in the midst of health crises. Hopefully we will hear and see photo soon. In the meantime, good vibes for everyone. I have to finish up my things today so that I can mail tomorrow. Oh and I need a box. DH put all my good boxes I had been saving in the recycle bin recently. Grrrrrr......

cloey, that weather is not good. Brrrr on the first day, Frday and next week. We sometimes have wind chills that low but I can't imagine the actual temps that low.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooo!! Hoping to see some reaps soon, then!!

Well, the temp is now 1 degrees with a wind chill of -18...it warmed up a whole degree from the last time I checked!! Whoo-hoo! Heat wave! 

Tonight is supposed to have near record lows...joy.

It is supposed to warm up a bit out of the single digits...even reaching 30 on Saturday...I was so excited until they said that warm up would dump more snow on us, then drop back down to frigid after the storm was over.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok ready to see pics


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok ready to see pics










Here.  I'm trying to figure out what to do for dinner...

The least fun part of my day..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg my weakness rolls ok any bread yummy


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love fresh rolls! They look delicious!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> omg my weakness rolls ok any bread yummy


I know..! There were two pans a half-hour ago...

I have no self control


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

have you ever tried Pull-Apart Bacon Bread Recipe
omg its so good 
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pull-apart-bacon-bread


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> have you ever tried Pull-Apart Bacon Bread Recipe
> omg its so good
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/pull-apart-bacon-bread


Hmm... I still have my bread machine out... 

Alas, no ranch dressing mix... 

http://www.food.com/recipe/ranch-dressing-and-seasoning-mix-47249

Or dill


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Hmm... I still have my bread machine out...
> 
> Alas, no ranch dressing mix...
> 
> ...


I actual make it with out those I just do bread cheese and bacon and sometimes just the bread and cheese lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I actual make it with out those I just do bread cheese and bacon and sometimes just the bread and cheese lol


Mmmmm. Cheese and bread....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pinned it! That looks like a good one for our customer appreciation dinner!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sigh...now I want bread...really, really badly, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Me too! I don't have time to make it from scratch, but I'm going to go throw some stuff in the bread-maker (flax seed bread!) It won't be ready until 7:30, but I guess I can wait.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just dropping in for a minute from my phone. Hubby and I have a new grandbaby! He was born early by emergency C section and care flighted to Ft. Worth so we are out of town. 

My neighbor texted me about an hour ago and said a package was delivered by UPS about 8:00 last night with a return address "Secret Reaper"!!!

I'm super excited to get home to my package! I hope my reaper hasn't been crazy worried cause I know I would be! We should be home tomorrow morning if all continues to go well. 

So y'all get ready for Reaper pictures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the new grand baby! I hope that things are okay after the early arrival. Have a safe trip home


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Hello everyone. Just dropping in for a minute from my phone. Hubby and I have a new grandbaby! He was born early by emergency C section and care flighted to Ft. Worth so we are out of town.
> 
> My neighbor texted me about an hour ago and said a package was delivered by UPS about 8:00 last night with a return address "Secret Reaper"!!!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see your pics...and congrats on the new grandbaby!!!!!! Yays!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations on grand baby


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mailed someone special a box today. I think I made a mistake with box #2 though. I'm pretty sure my Victim will be able to guess I'm their Reaper  That's okay though. I'm just excited for them to see what I've been doing for them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Congratulations Shadowwalker!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

we have these biscuits at work that have garlic and cheese. and we have some garden vegetable bread. they are both yummy.
shaeowwalker, congratulations on the new baby. you'll have to tell us more.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations, Shadowwalker! 
I wish good health for the little one, and I'm anxious to see your reap when you get time to share!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Mailed someone special a box today. I think I made a mistake with box #2 though. I'm pretty sure my Victim will be able to guess I'm their Reaper  That's okay though. I'm just excited for them to see what I've been doing for them


Ohh I can't wait to see what your victim gets you make such cool things .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congratulations on your new little one! shadowwalker! 
yay,sounds like more pictures coming. 
sorry. my dear victim, I am still in progress, hope it will be worth the wait!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations Shadowwalker!!! Sounds scary, so good, healthy and happy thoughts going your way! Hope everyone's doing well..!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was just about ready this morning, but I saw something flawed (or at least improvable -- there are multiple imperfections) in one of the things I made. I just had to carve something down and fill something in and now I'm going to have to give it a few hours before I can touch up the paint, and then that has to dry. Fingers crossed for this afternoon.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I was just about ready this morning, but I saw something flawed (or at least improvable -- there are multiple imperfections) in one of the things I made. I just had to carve something down and fill something in and now I'm going to have to give it a few hours before I can touch up the paint, and then that has to dry. Fingers crossed for this afternoon.


I bet it was just perfect how it was, but we're so critical of our own work sometimes. I'll cross my fingers for you..!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Me too! I don't have time to make it from scratch, but I'm going to go throw some stuff in the bread-maker (flax seed bread!) It won't be ready until 7:30, but I guess I can wait.


How'd your bread turn out?

I have a "Pinterest Party" to go to tonight (where we just make something that we've pinned - any excuse to get together!) and I debated making the pull apart bread that Saki posted. 

And then I decided that I'll just make pitas and hummus. Easier, and I can just do two batches so my family can have some with dinner.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

A Pinterest Party sounds neat!!

Hey, are we still waiting for people who have gotten their reaps to post pics?? I thought there was a couple who had yet to post...maybe we will see some pics today??!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> A Pinterest Party sounds neat!!
> 
> Hey, are we still waiting for people who have gotten their reaps to post pics?? I thought there was a couple who had yet to post...maybe we will see some pics today??!!


Fingers crossed! Yes, I think two people have checked in to say they've gotten it and will post pics later, and then someone else said theirs was delivered and I don't think they heard anything. 

Pic-tures! Pic-tures! Pic-tures!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mailing package #2 right now!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited! I really hope so much that you like your thongs my Dear Victim. 

Hahaha.......it auto corrected and it was so funny I didn't change it. I hope you like your -things- my Dear Victim!!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats Shadowwalker!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Mailing package #2 right now!!!!!! I'm so freaking excited! I really hope so much that you like your thongs my Dear Victim.
> 
> Hahaha.......it auto corrected and it was so funny I didn't change it. I hope you like your -things- my Dear Victim!!!


I'm so glad I'm not the only one that does that!!!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm home! And I've taken pictures with the _real camera_. I've got to go to the nursing home now as there is some business I need to take care of for mom ASAP. As soon as I get home I'll upload the camera pics. But before I go, let me leave you guys with a little something I took with my phone.

Now, don't be jealous...but this beauty is now MINE!









Thank you so much Lady Goats. I love it ALL soooo much. My reaping is beyond spectacular! I can't wait to share all the pictures.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay, I'm so glad you're not cursing me and telling me how awful a person I am!! 

Good luck with at the nursing home, hope all goes well!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh you lucky victim I am jealous of that for sure. 
Can't wait to see the rest .


shadowwalker said:


> I'm home! And I've taken pictures with the _real camera_. I've got to go to the nursing home now as there is some business I need to take care of for mom ASAP. As soon as I get home I'll upload the camera pics. But before I go, let me leave you guys with a little something I took with my phone.
> 
> Now, don't be jealous...but this beauty is now MINE!
> 
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! You got the cactus skeleton thingy!!! Awesome! Can't wait to see the rest of your pics! I hope everything is going better at the nursing home for your mommy!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We need some pics!!! 
I'll post a pretty fair hint


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Woohoo! Pics are coming in.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh those look wicked cool booswife2 from what I can see


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadow walker, you are taking a BIG risk leaving that at home tonight! You know how we like to hide in the bushes and stalk. Just saying...

booswfie, I love the bottles how cool.

Pictures, pictures, pictures.

I am about to post a few that I took with Flat Talia today. If you don't know, she is unorthodox's daughter and some of us are helping her out with a school assignment by giving Flat Talia a tour of our home town. She is with me today and we went to see President Eisenhower's statue and birthplace. Tomorrow we head to Dallas to drive over the High 5 Interchange. (if you are not from a big city you might not want to travel it---in fact in bad weather or even rain, I don't either) Here is a pic of the High 5. Wish I could get a pic tomorrow of Talia on it, but I am going alone. 
















Flat Talia is going to the Texas/Oklahoma MNT with me. We will be working on mostly indoor smaller projects this month. On tap is making chain mail jewelry, cloaks, body armor and some leatherwork. I can't wait to introduce her to our haunters.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> How'd your bread turn out?
> I have a "Pinterest Party" to go to tonight (where we just make something that we've pinned - any excuse to get together!) and I debated making the pull apart bread that Saki posted.
> And then I decided that I'll just make pitas and hummus. Easier, and I can just do two batches so my family can have some with dinner.


Pita and hummus sounds good, and the get-together sounds fun. 
The flax bread was good, too. We ate about 2/3 of the loaf while it was still warm 

Oooo, Pictures, Shadowwalker! Pictures, Please! 

Booswife-- What we can see looks awesome! 

Printersdevil--While I'm not taking sides, I'm anxious to see how you defend Texas' honor to Flat Talia


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a teaser of a pay it forward gift I am working on


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Also great-looking bottles.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

You make the most awesome bottles!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Ugg. Sorry it's so late. Didn't get home till 8:30. I have convinced myself that by now, Lady Goats is sure that she is cursed when it comes to her victim ever posting pictures! First, I didn't check my mail for DAYS and don't know how long my beautiful spider web heart teaser sat in the mailbox...then I'm out of town and didn't get to open my box until around noon today. Promised pics ASAP and they're still not up! 

I'm so sorry, Lady Goats. I'm working on the pics right now. I've got them on my computer, now just to get them here. I should have them up in the next 30 minutes. Just wanted to post this first to let you know they will be up soon, now! 

Ohh, I'm so excited!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We're all excited to see your pictures, Shadowwalker, but I don't think any of us would mind if you want to just get some rest and post tomorrow. You need to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DItto on the rest and taking care of yourself first!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

First, let me just say...I'm in love. With everything.

Here are a couple of pics of my beautiful Cholla

















The beautiful hand made spice rack with potion bottles. LOVE. The fact that your child helped to make it...priceless!

































A wonderful spooky lantern which just happened to be on my list!









More pics in a few minutes. I have lots more to show!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

booswife, those look awesome
saki, that is an awesome pay it forward gift.
shadow, looks like a nice beginning. love the spice rack


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Get a load of this baby. Gorgeous and handmade! I can even hang it with the crescent moon facing the other direction by turning it upside down. She put hangers on both ends for this. Again, LOVE.

























Birch wood candles with rune symbols. I have a funny story for this but I'll save that for later.

































More WOW! A chillingly beautiful cholla candle with the rune symbol for protection.

















Still more to come...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, wow, nice stuff. and more to come.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow! And there is more... love the potion bottles and the crescent moon


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

An assortment of beautiful bottles. Love them all.

































A harlequin mask pic. I love the style and size of this and that it is a pic. I've already thought of 3 things to do with it. Decisions, decisions. 

















More to come...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Fantastic reap! I'll pore over it some more tomorrow.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Omg those bottles are exquisite


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

The Grand Finale! Pics of the entire reap.









































We had quite the experience with the opening of the box...

Upon breaking of the tape, the cholla was on top and not wrapped. I immediately knew who my reaper was! Then I saw a card, so I opened it. Isn't that what a good victim does? LOL. After I read the first little bit of the card it then said, "some things to refer to _after_ you open your gfts...." So I quit reading! Didn't want to spoil anything. After opening everything and squeeealing with delight, hubby and I spent 20 minutes trying to figure out what the rune symbols were. Hubby knows_ some _of the rune alphabet and said he thinks it says "shadow" but couldn't figure out what the other one said. So he went to the internet. He was right. It spells shadow. The other candle has symbols for growth, knowledge, wealth and strength.

Then I said to myself...self, you can read the rest of the card now. HAHAHAHA! Guess what "some things to refer to after you open your gifts was? Yep. Right there on the card. She made a legend of the rune meanings! Hubby and I both LOAO!

Thank you so very much, Lady Goats. All of my gifts will be cherished. I'm going to box them up and take to the nursing home and then the hospital tomorrow to do a little showing off!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Ugg. Sorry it's so late. Didn't get home till 8:30. I have convinced myself that by now, Lady Goats is sure that she is cursed when it comes to her victim ever posting pictures! First, I didn't check my mail for DAYS and don't know how long my beautiful spider web heart teaser sat in the mailbox...then I'm out of town and didn't get to open my box until around noon today. Promised pics ASAP and they're still not up!
> 
> I'm so sorry, Lady Goats. I'm working on the pics right now. I've got them on my computer, now just to get them here. I should have them up in the next 30 minutes. Just wanted to post this first to let you know they will be up soon, now!
> 
> Ohh, I'm so excited!


I'm so sorry - if I weren't so busy today, I'd have sat down to tell you to please not fret over posting pictures for us. ooojen said it best, take care of yourself, first!!



shadowwalker said:


> We had quite the experience with the opening of the box...
> 
> Upon breaking of the tape, the cholla was on top and not wrapped. I immediately knew who my reaper was! Then I saw a card, so I opened it. Isn't that what a good victim does? LOL. After I read the first little bit of the card it then said, "some things to refer to _after_ you open your gfts...." So I quit reading! Didn't want to spoil anything. After opening everything and squeeealing with delight, hubby and I spent 20 minutes trying to figure out what the rune symbols were. Hubby knows_ some _of the rune alphabet and said he thinks it says "shadow" but couldn't figure out what the other one said. So he went to the internet. He was right. It spells shadow. The other candle has symbols for growth, knowledge, wealth and strength.
> 
> ...


That story is killing me. Seriously! I die! Didn't mean for you to stop reading the card totally, just knew that it wouldn't make sense until after you opened everything! LOL!!!!!

The moon - my husband and I were bickering about which way it looked best (so that I could figure out where to put the hanger) but then I thought, "Why not do both? She might like it the other way!?" - so it's up to you. It also sits nicely on a table, so it doesn't have to be hung at all...

The mask - SO glad you liked it! That was the one thing that I just wasn't sure of... I picked up two of those on clearance because they just looked awesome, but I don't see myself ever doing anything with it. Would be happy to send the other your way, so you only have to forego one of your three ideas!

The lantern was my failed project. I have the one that you want, but I'm not giving it up!! I tried to replicate it, and it just never worked! SO I ordered two more, one to try again to spookify, and the one you got. Spookifying lanterns isn't my forte - so I ordered an already spookified one! And I have two crummy looking lanterns in my garage..

I have to share that all of the wood came from my beloved fallen tree. It was my favorite tree and it fell during a summer monsoon (sniffle) and it's been awaiting it's new life. It's been finished with linseed oil, but if it ever starts to dry out, some mineral oil (or the like) will work wonders. 

Thank you for sharing your stories. You've been such an uplifting, positive person under some of the not-the-best circumstances, and I felt blessed to be able to do something to try to brighten your day!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadow, that mask is awesome. nice reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Fantastic reap I love the Cresent moon and the cholla you do some great work ladygoat. Your whole reap is fantastic shadowwalker


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful reap, shadowwalker!!! Great job, LadyGoats!!

You have no idea how desperately in love I am with that crescent moon and pentagram wall hanging!!! Holyomgoodness, I would love to have that! Very jealous girl, right here!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wonderful reap, shadowwalker!!! Great job, LadyGoats!!
> 
> You have no idea how desperately in love I am with that crescent moon and pentagram wall hanging!!! Holyomgoodness, I would love to have that! Very jealous girl, right here!











It's foam - very do-able. 

(I'm glad to see you have it set the way I like it, shadowwalker! My hubby almost convinced me the other way was better..!)


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

shadowwalker said:


> The Grand Finale! Pics of the entire reap.
> 
> View attachment 236142
> 
> ...


Quite the amazing reap. Great job, LadyGoats!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Wonderful reap, shadowwalker!!! Great job, LadyGoats!!
> 
> You have no idea how desperately in love I am with that crescent moon and pentagram wall hanging!!! Holyomgoodness, I would love to have that! Very jealous girl, right here!


I'm in love with it too. It's cool having my very own hand made piece that others covet!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow Ladygoats, the moon/pentagram looks like metal. Can't believe it's foam. Very nice reap!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Shadowwalker-- I'd say you got a_ lot _of covetable hand-made things! Thanks for taking time to share the pictures! 

LadyGoats-- WOW! You sure treated your victim right! You brim with talent and creativity, and every item is a definite winner! 
I think it's wonderful that you got Shadowwalker as your victim, and that your work went to someone who not only appreciates it, but was clearly cheered at a time when that was really needed. 

Did you use a primer on your foam, or was the paint a sponge or brush-applied latex/acrylic paint? The coat looks perfect. It's just idle curiosity on my part. I couldn't make anything like that. I could never cut anything so detailed out of foam without breaking it multiple times. 

A little note to my victim-- I did vacuum before I packed up your reap, but I didn't banish the kitties, and they were right on deck! I believe they were quite determined to give you their own gift --of cat hair. They were unusually determined to be involved-- to claim the box for their own, to lie down on anything I was careless enough to lay where they could reach it. Gah! I hope you like furbabies!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow LadyGoats, I would have never thought that was foam. It turned out beautifully. Very nice reap.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Did you use a primer on your foam, or was the paint a sponge or brush-applied latex/acrylic paint? The coat looks perfect. It's just idle curiosity on my part. I couldn't make anything like that. I could never cut anything so detailed out of foam without breaking it multiple times.


I mixed my paint and primer and used my paint sprayer to apply it, then brushed on the lighter and darker colors with a foam craft brush. Then I used a sharpie to more define the recessed areas. You could do it!! But it would be easier to do if it were bigger..!



dawnski said:


> Wow Ladygoats, the moon/pentagram looks like metal. Can't believe it's foam. Very nice reap!


I was going for a cement or stone like, but metal could rock..! Thanks!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> A little note to my victim-- I did vacuum before I packed up your reap, but I didn't banish the kitties, and they were right on deck! I believe they were quite determined to give you their own gift --of cat hair. They were unusually determined to be involved-- to claim the box for their own, to lie down on anything I was careless enough to lay where they could reach it. Gah! I hope you like furbabies!


We call it kitty love in our house


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

FINALLY pictures from the wonderful Reap that I receied from kloey74. My sincerest apologies that it has taken a week for me to get the pictures up. Seems like events have been conspiring against me, and I still can't get one picture to be rightside up and the picture of the scarf by itself to go from my camera to the computer. Anyway, hopefully the page will stop timing out and they will show below.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

There you go; they show up fine  Nice stuff! I love the "rotten" pumpkin. From what I've seen on TV, you'll have good use for that scarf, too, even way down in NC!


LadyGoats-- I didn't even think of a paint sprayer. That makes sense!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, Candy Creature!! What a haul, love, love, love the painting (and I'm hearing a lot about the famous corpses pumpkins, totally get what all the fuss is about). The book is a stunner, too. Wow, wow, wow!! Great job, Kloey!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped and my reaper said this was box number 1 box 2 will arrive shortly. Thank you so very much my dear reaper you are so kind i am blown away by all that you sent and there is more to come wow thank you so very much , 
now to share first i open the box and see 









there was one casualty my dear reaper the lid to the dragon eggs. but the container they are in is ok 
i love these dragon eggs wow they are so amazing and will stay out year around with my dragons 
















are these not cool or what 









next is a package on incents & holder omg i love them 


















thenk i dig farther and what do i find but the cutest little incent holder ever 


















and there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

then i pull out these wicked essential oils i have really started getting into these you must have read my mind









then my reaper said these red carved dragons are from Chinese tradition they are for protection. these are used to hang by front door and no bad spirits can enter how cool are these .









then i find this cool dragon i can use my oils with 









and this amazing dragon incent holder not sure how you new i was actual looking at one like that on line 









i can not wait to try this amazing crystal ball 


















my dear reaper you have done so much i can not thank you enough you have made me feel so special and i can not even imagine what is still to come. 

thank you again for everything


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Candy Creature, wow, those things Kloey made are wonderful. I love scarves. Enjoy.

Saki, box one? Those are some great Dragon things. What are the eggs made of? I love the mister.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Love it all, Saki! I've never seen dragon's eggs like that. They're very cool, and they look like they'd beg to be touched.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats, I posted this earlier, but my computer is acting up terribly today, so I have no idea where the post went...but I meant to thank you for showing me how that moon/pentagram was foam. I have the foam, and can paint and carve/etch foam well, but I'm not sure I have an electric saws that would cut those detailed cuts without breaking it or hacking it up, lol...I could try cutting by hand, but I'd still probably break it, lol! What did you use for cutting that out?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Candy Creature, wonderful reap!! Great job, Kloey!! I love her corpsed pumpkins so much. I'm going to attempt to make some someday, lol.

Saki, love your reap! Very magical, mystical and witchy! Those dragon eggs are very neat looking. Can't wait to see box 2!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> LadyGoats, I posted this earlier, but my computer is acting up terribly today, so I have no idea where the post went...but I meant to thank you for showing me how that moon/pentagram was foam. I have the foam, and can paint and carve/etch foam well, but I'm not sure I have an electric saws that would cut those detailed cuts without breaking it or hacking it up, lol...I could try cutting by hand, but I'd still probably break it, lol! What did you use for cutting that out?


I used my jig saw with an all-purpose blade. The foam is 1" which is pretty tough... There are a couple of ways to go about it that'll keep its integrity longer, so you don't break it. You could either cut out the holes first, and then cut out the overall shape from the large piece of foam, or you could cut out the overall shape, and then cut the smallest holes first, leaving the big middle opening for last. I did it the latter, and wished I had done it the former way as I was doing it because you can't clamp foam without leaving a mark and I didn't have any scrap to clamp onto.. 
#HolyRunOnSentenceBatman

If you don't have a jigsaw yet, but you like to work with foam, I definitely recommend it! You can buy 'em cheap - about $25 (since it's for foam and not hard woods, the cheap ones would be perfect!). Here's one on amazon that's $25 with good reviews.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I used my jig saw with an all-purpose blade. The foam is 1" which is pretty tough... There are a couple of ways to go about it that'll keep its integrity longer, so you don't break it. You could either cut out the holes first, and then cut out the overall shape from the large piece of foam, or you could cut out the overall shape, and then cut the smallest holes first, leaving the big middle opening for last. I did it the latter, and wished I had done it the former way as I was doing it because you can't clamp foam without leaving a mark and I didn't have any scrap to clamp onto..
> #HolyRunOnSentenceBatman
> 
> If you don't have a jigsaw yet, but you like to work with foam, I definitely recommend it! You can buy 'em cheap - about $25 (since it's for foam and not hard woods, the cheap ones would be perfect!). Here's one on amazon that's $25 with good reviews.


We have a jigsaw, I just couldn't see cutting it out with that and not destroying it, lol. My foam sheets are a little thicker than 1 inch. I use it for making gravestones. Trying to think of what I could clamp it down to and be able to cut though it, though...I'll have to play around with it some time...thanks for the info!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Candy Creature, wow, those things Kloey made are wonderful. I love scarves. Enjoy.
> 
> Saki, box one? Those are some great Dragon things. What are the eggs made of? I love the mister.


i think they are thumb tacks and paint wow to cool


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i think they are thumb tacks and paint wow to cool


That's what I was thinking, too. Outstanding!! 

You got so much awesome stuff, Saki!! Do we know who your reaper is, yet?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i think they are thumb tacks and paint wow to cool


Whoa. Cool! I just had to go back and look at them again to see that, lol. That would take a lot of patience, lol. Glue and place one thumbtack...glue and place next thumbtack...and so on, lol. I would have never have thought to do that!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

candy creature, the scarf, the tree, the corpse pumpkin, a trade mark kloey gift. sweet. now about that pillow....AWESOME. nice reap.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, those are some nice scent choices. those Chinese dragons are very cool. I collect Chinese stuff. and would love even one of those. the 2 dragon holders are awesome. and the crystal ball mister is a great choice gift.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Shadowalker- That is a great reap. I didn't know much about ruins until I read about your post. That's pretty cool. Is that what your haunt is going to be about this year?

Candy Creature- Kloey did an awesome job with your box. I love the painting. such awesome talent on this forum.

Saki-I never knew that much about dragons. All of these reaps are teaching me a lot. And the eggs were fabulous. I had to go back and take a second look at them too. Great work somebody.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> That's what I was thinking, too. Outstanding!!
> 
> You got so much awesome stuff, Saki!! Do we know who your reaper is, yet?





WitchyKitty said:


> Whoa. Cool! I just had to go back and look at them again to see that, lol. That would take a lot of patience, lol. Glue and place one thumbtack...glue and place next thumbtack...and so on, lol. I would have never have thought to do that!


nope have no clue who my reaper is yet

and i am not sure if this is how my reaper did it but they look similer but never would have thought of this to cool 

diy vid
https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...fr2=p:s,v:v&hsimp=yhs-001&hspart=mozilla&tt=b


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A close up of all of them


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

There new home my living room is done in dragons and wizards so these are perfect thank you so much reaper


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That is so cool. I would like to think I would have the patience to do that. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The tutorial looks good, and thanks for sharing it, Saki. I think I'd try it a lazier way and use an enamel spray paint for the first coat.
Whoever your reaper is, she or he apparently knows something about egg-layers that the person who made the tutorial didn't. Can't say for sure about dragons, but other beasties that lay non-symmetrical eggs tend to lay them large end first. Your reaper made her scales going in a much kinder direction of overlap! I would pity the dragon that had to lay an egg with the scales going against her!
I also love the way your reaper blended the colors! That was brilliant! (so either I'm _not _your reaper, or I'm shamelessly impressed with myself--lol!)


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

The things I learn from this forum. I never knew eggs were laid large end first. Thankfully, most human babies come out small end first.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> The tutorial looks good, and thanks for sharing it, Saki. I think I'd try it a lazier way and use an enamel spray paint for the first coat.
> Whoever your reaper is, she or he apparently knows something about egg-layers that the person who made the tutorial didn't. Can't say for sure about dragons, but other beasties that lay non-symmetrical eggs tend to lay them large end first. Your reaper made her scales going in a much kinder direction of overlap! I would pity the dragon that had to lay an egg with the scales going against her!
> I also love the way your reaper blended the colors! That was brilliant! (so either I'm _not _your reaper, or I'm shamelessly impressed with myself--lol!)


Hahaha...if you end up being her reaper, I will totally laugh. 
I agree, though, the blended colors looks fantastic! I want to make one now!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

All of the pictures are so cool! Really wish I could have been in the reaps. It's been really busy around here the last few months though so I guess I'll just have to ohhh and ahhh over the pics being posted


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki your Eggs are perfect with your side table!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, scareme!

You all should see the dragon breaking out of the egg that Lady Sherry has! It is freaking amazing. I will check and see if it is okay for me to post a pic of it. I took one yesterday. I think her scales are those little foam or paper hearts from Dollar Tree that are overlapping. Hers is amazing!!!! Which is not surprising---she is so talented. Her haunt is always great.

Yesterday she showed us how to make body armor out of those large Anti-Fatigue mats from Harbor Freight. It was freaking awesome. I can't wait to see hers finished. Jaybo and Wes (not sure if he is on her or not but does a haunt in Mesquite called Hell's House) were intrigued. I didn't get home until almost midnight last night and Wes was working on his armor when I got on Facebook.

Very talented group of Haunt family.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki your Eggs are perfect with your side table!!


Yes, they are. It's like the dragon is guarding the eggs.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki your Eggs are perfect with your side table!!





im the goddess said:


> Yes, they are. It's like the dragon is guarding the eggs.


i know i can just look down and i smile


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki, that is an amazing box of goodies. Your teaser and first box is a good indication of things yet to come. You're gonna have one awesome reaping! I absolutely love the wood box of incense and the incense holder. Beautiful and perfect for your theme.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> then i pull out these wicked essential oils i have really started getting into these you must have read my mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that Crystal Ball Mister it isa wesome


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> We need some pics!!!
> I'll post a pretty fair hint
> 
> View attachment 236113


Well, lets just say that your hint is fair enough, it has me drooling!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Excited to see more pics and get my 2 box can't wait to see what else my reaper has done.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like saki is getting a lot of her own giving back. reaper, you are awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps a heads up 

pushing this out to april


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok it is quite in here ready for some pics


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's one of the items that I made for my victim...I can't believe I'd never heard of Steampunk before...I had a lot of fun making this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool hat . I know when we did the steam punk craft of the month it was fun


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

That hat is way cool..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's like Steampunk Mad Hatter! Cool!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The hat looks fantastic! I commented earlier, but I must have gotten distracted and closed the tab before I submitted. It has been one of those days when everything fights me! 
A 2-box reap is on its way to my victim, though-- that's good. If it was still here, I could be fixing and improving for the next couple weeks, but now that it's gone, I do feel pretty good about it. 
My victim isn't going to be happy with second box! It has something large, and I had to create the box and try to make it crush-resistant. It's going to be a pita to unpack, with its loads of tape and glue. I just hope what's inside makes it worthwhile! Is it too much to hope that she likes it better than what she could have bought for herself if I'd just sent the postage cost in an envelope? Fingers crossed.
Note to victim-- the particularly cobbled end is the top, but it might be easier to open one of the large sides with a box-cutter or carpet knife (without cutting_ too _deeply). The wood pieces are just for protective structure; don't worry about taking any sort of care with them. If it gets smashed en route, lmk and we'll turn it in for insurance. Fingers crossed!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Where are those pics!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that hat is great! you did a great job, glad you posted a picture, did you take pictures of the. rest?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, do you have more pics, mb24??


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

bethene said:


> that hat is great! you did a great job, glad you posted a picture, did you take pictures of the. rest?



Thank you!!! No, I only took pics of the hat to send to my supervisor's daughter for approval and suggestions. I also sent my victim some pirate stuff, including an eye patch and a spy glass that I embellished, a bunch of gold coins, skeletons and several small bottles in various shapes and sizes. And just because it was Valentine's Day, I sent a spooky Valentine, two black light-up roses and some candy.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It sounds like all wonderful stuff. I'm sure it's disappointing not to get feedback. I hope your victim is ok.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive been REAPED!! It is amazing...I will get pics up right after dinner! Thank you so much I love it all!
You guys have been asking for pics, well I took a lot of them lol I will get them posted in a little bit.
I just wanted to jump on and say Thank you!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mb24, that hat is fantastic. Love, love, love it. I had not heard of Steam Punk until an earlier Reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg i got another box today from my reaper pics to come thank you so very much reaper wow have you made me feel special


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!! More pics!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg so this box there was no note in it and it was a gypsy box 
OMG I love it all and i can not tell you how blessed i feel wow you are the best reaper ever thank you so very very much i have a idea who my reaper is 
thank you so very much ok now for pics 
the box 








first thing i pull out is this gypsy box 








and oh how i have wanted one of these I LOVE IT 
open it and it says 
magic gypsy box
take something out put something in









next i pull out this cool crystal ball 









next is this this little box and i was like humm wounder what is inside









OMG I LOVE THESE runes and they are made on real wood omg so cool 









so when someone said i think i may have given my self away with box 2 this is what made me think you are my reaper 








this cool candle 









there is way more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next i pull out this fabulous 








and inside it were this so cool gypsy scarf and this candle 









next omg this is so dang cool what a great job you did thank you 









next ok i just love these and they are going to look so cool in my gypsy area 









next is this amazing dream catcher i love it 









then i pull out this cool frame with a gypsy and candle holder 










there is more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

next is this cool box with a gypsy on it 









and i open it and am like omg love these gypsy cards









then another fantastic frame and gypsy 









and this beautiful frame and gypsy 









then i pull out this shawl omg photos do not do it justice its so cool and will stay out year around 


















then i pull out 3 different sheer curtains that will be so cool with my gypsy 










here is everything together and i can not say how much i am blown away and grateful for all the things you made and wow i am speechless all these things will always be in my huants  
dear reaper i can not thank you enough.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, wow, WOW!! So excited to see who the Maker of all things gypsy is! What a cool, cool collection of stuff!! It'll look GREAT in your set-up!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

THAT is a lot of awesome gypsy stuff!! You deserve it, darlin'! The shawl is beautiful. The wooden runes in the box are awesome, too. Great job to your Reaper!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> THAT is a lot of awesome gypsy stuff!! You deserve it, darlin'! The shawl is beautiful. The wooden runes in the box are awesome, too. Great job to your Reaper!!


i think some of this gypsy stuff has to be out all year long humm maybe my room which i have not decorated yet should be a gypsy room


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great reap, Saki!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here are my wonderful reap from Scareme! Thank you so much. I love it all. On to the pics

the box


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

These awesome masks were on top








She even included things for my kids (don't mind the dog)


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry for the sideways pictures


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

This will be so cool for my Oogie boogie room







This boa is beautiful


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Bugs for ooogie boogie







Hearts, flower petals and red lights for my queen of hearts room (I can "paint" the roses red with the lights ?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

ooojen said:


> It sounds like all wonderful stuff. I'm sure it's disappointing not to get feedback. I hope your victim is ok.


I hope they're okay too!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

These bags will be great for either the voodoo room or witch room. Not sure where I will use them yet


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I love the charms on these bags


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Love the cats


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

These sticks are so cool. I love them


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

These will fit in perfectly with my theme


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

For Ursalas room ?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is the stuff she included for my daughter






















And last but not least, Candy!















thank you again so much Scareme! You did an amazing job, I love it all so much.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Aargh I don't know why all the pics are sideways


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW!!!!!! Fantastic fortune teller items, saki. Someone is very, very creative and generous.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

All of us are having pics come in sideways and I had a few tonight go upside down!

Dee, your kids are precious!

What a great Reap! Looks like you got something for each area in your Haunt. I love the little bags. I would never have thought of something like that for witches, but I am going to steal that idea. Love all the little voodoo looking dolls. There is so much to love in here. Great job again, Scareme! I love te pirate skellie heads and the big drawing.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Saki! That is amazing! I love love love all of your items. The candles, pictures, cards, bottle. Fantastic reap!

Dee - Love that you received so many cool things for your different rooms. The necklaces and charms voodoo dolls, and everything are so creative!

You all are hitting it out of the park as per usual!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

It looks like a lot of people are having trouble with the pictures posting all wonky. I'm so glad you liked everything. I was worried because I made some things this time. I really enjoyed having you as a victim. I had never studied anything about voodoo before, so it was a learning experience for me. I'm glad your kids liked their bags. And I see even you daughter liked the little light rings. They are both so cute. I was going to try and dye the eels black, (OK, so they're Dollar Tree snakes with their tongues cut off) but I didn't want to mess them up. You can try if you don't like them so friendly looking. I know the one of the witches bottle looks like a beer bottle. But I swear there were spirits in there. I know because I drank them myself. I hope you enjoy your box, and this has helped a little with something for each of your theme rooms.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I hang the masks on the walls like pictures. I've even put a couple in picture frames. I like it either way.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

You have definetly got me a great start on all my rooms! I am so thankful.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, dee!! Good job, scareme! I love the little sewn voodoo dolls!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh more great reaps love all you got dee

Oh and my dear reaper I hope you let me know who you are so I can so thank you personally


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Screams you rocked her reap I love the bags and the yarn voodoo doll's most


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, wow, wow. Saki those fortune teller things are fabulous. So you just moved down the street from your old house. Moves off slowly to the desk to look at address book, grabs keys and heads to airport for a little trip to Oregon. Oh, I mean, make sure you display them so they are easy to find, oh I mean so people can admire them.

Dee, and Scareme, I love those little bags. They are so unique. I also like the items you crafted. And, I love all the charms you found.

Two great reaps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Wow, wow, wow. Saki those fortune teller things are fabulous. So you just moved down the street from your old house. Moves off slowly to the desk to look at address book, grabs keys and heads to airport for a little trip to Oregon. Oh, I mean, make sure you display them so they are easy to find, oh I mean so people can admire them.
> 
> Dee, and Scareme, I love those little bags. They are so unique. I also like the items you crafted. And, I love all the charms you found.
> 
> Two great reaps.


lol you just made me crack up at my desk but at least I am the only one here lol 
I be sure to make sure they are out and while your here might as well soak in the hot tub out back LOL


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped yesterday! I'll post pics in just a few!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My reaper didn't give me their forum name but I looked through my Halloween card exchange address book and figured it out! My reaper is Candy Creature! I just wanted to start by saying I loved everything and so did my kids!!!!!!

Opening the box...


First thing I pulled from the box was these cute little tins labeled: eldest boy, youngest boy, eldest girl, youngest girl. Sorry I couldn't get very good pictures of the kids we are working on the second week of no school and they were so excited that there was something for them in the box! Inside each tin was a toy or two and candy.
My youngest son Edward with his:

Edward had this cool rubberband wind-up boat in his and he immediately squealed and after I explained to him how it worked he ran off to take a bath! Which is becoming an enormous feat with these boys getting them to bathe! lol

My eldest son, William, took his box up to his room...smart to hide it from his siblings! I didn't even see what was inside. He said a cool whistle! I know he liked it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am sorry my pictures are so BIG! I don't know how to resize!

My youngest daughter, River. She loved her jingle bells and small money doll. And she ate all her Chocolate in 5 mins. lol She kept running around saying "Happy Valentines Day! She's 3.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

My eldest daughter, Sierra was jealous of what her sister got TBH. But she did love her puzzle. She loves everything Frozen!


I got a bag of bones for my cemetery! 


I got this cool arrow bracelet!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I love sugar skulls, she sent me this cool change purse.


And these adorable black bags with potion labels on them! so cute! Inside each bag was a little gift!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Yummy chocolates!



Potion bottle


An awesome shaped bottle, need to come up with a cool name for the potion that would be inside this cool bottle!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

The kids got two vintage games which I am saving for our trip to visit Grandma for Easter, When they are bored we will have something to play with Grandma! They look pretty fun to me!



This bump and go ghost! Me and my kids love this thing! It lights up different colors and circles around the floor bumping into things and turning and going some more! Although I think it's my dog's new arch enemy LOL I will try to post a video of it later! It's so fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

And lastly this Coffin Kit! I love it! I squealed "HOW CUTE!" and my hubby rolled his eyes! He so doesn't share my love of Halloween lol


Ok Everything took in a couple pics


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a short video of the ghost, I didn't think to video him that night! I hope this link works!
http://vid126.photobucket.com/album...A-CAED-47D5-8D80-F6078D55C127_zpsloiwkbfq.mp4

My daughter Sierra said it "scared her to death" lol. All the kids except my almost teenager is super impressed with him! 

THANK YOU REAPER CANDY CREATURE! We had so much fun opening your gifts! It has really made our day!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

loving all the reaps!!!!

Saki, wow, love all the gypsy items!! the gypsy box is gorgeous, love the candles , and also the dream catcher, I always have loved those! Loving the jewels on the picture frame!

dee. your kids are adorable!! (as is your doggie!LOL) the masks are so cool! as are the potion bottles. The bags with the charms are so cool, love the charms too!! both types of voodoo dolls are awesome!! love them! the necklace are great too!

Beautifulnightmare, first off, your kids are so cute! the arrow bracelet is so so cool!! love the little tote bags with potion labels! the crow potion bottle is so cool! the ghost is great, can see why your dog doesn't like it though!! but love the video of it! the vintage games are so cool. the sugar skull purse is awesome too! 

what amazing reaps !!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

mb24, that is a beautiful hat. You found such interesting things to put on it. I hope you hear from your victim soon. 

saki, that second box is wonderful. I can't even pick out a few to mention. I love everything in the box. gypsy/fortune teller is a cool theme.

beautifulnightmare, Your kids are so cute. And your teenager is acting just like a regular teenager. You got a great reap, I love the vintage games. I've never seen either of them before. Looks like your reaper put a lot of thought into your box with something for everyone.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, what a great Reap. I love the moving ghost. How cute! Also the little witchy bags are fantastic. There is so much there to love. Great job candy creature.

Love the fact that the oldest went and hid his from the little ones. Kids are all so cute.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dee, I was in a hurry to leave for work this morning when I saw your reap and posted that I adored the little sewn voodoo dolls (so cute!), but I forgot to type that I thought the bags with the charms were cool, too! Considering the voodoo theme of your gifts, I was wondering if they were Gris Gris bags?? Again, great reap and good job, scareme!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautifulnightmare, wonderful reap! Lots of fun things! My fave thing was the little potion bags, especially the Witch one! That little ghost is super cute, too! Great reap, Candy Creature!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So many awesome reaps, so far!! Everyone is doing a terrific job!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

beautifulnightmare said:


> Here is a short video of the ghost, I didn't think to video him that night! I hope this link works!
> http://vid126.photobucket.com/album...A-CAED-47D5-8D80-F6078D55C127_zpsloiwkbfq.mp4
> 
> My daughter Sierra said it "scared her to death" lol. All the kids except my almost teenager is super impressed with him!
> ...


You are welcome. Had a lot of fun buying little toys for your kids since I don't have any. I thought the arrow bracelet was kind of appropriate for Valentine's Day, not that I managed to ship for it to arrive in time for V-Day. I bought one for myself too, and I rarely wear bracelets. I couldn't think of a good label for the strange bottle, but maybe our forum friends can offer suggestions. I had picked up the ghost after Halloween and thought it should go to a good home with kids.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Super reap beautifulnightmare, and the kids look so cute. My mom bought me the bump and go ghost. He's great.

MB24 that hat was great. I couldn't have created that.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite in here today


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It is quite quiet. 

Maybe the adrenaline's worn off? Everyone was so pumped and excited to work on their gifts and get it shipped out at deadline, then shipping happened and everyone face planted right outside the shipping center..!

My theories aren't always 100% realistic..


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Great reap, BN... you spoiled her, Candy creature!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LadyGoats, I recommend butt planting and not face planting. I did the face to the ground in November and believe me no one wants that pain or the way you look after it. I broke my nose and had black eyes. Now if I feel the other way with all my rear end padding, I probably wouldn't even feel it.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I just got a vamptastic reap!! My reaper did an awesome job. 

What greeted me on my box and on top when I opened it. 


















my fantastic haul










I got a neat homemade vampire kit with a stake, garlic, and a cute little holy water bottle.


























some really cute hand painted Jack Skellington ornaments and a pendant


















some really cool looking lenticular photos with really neat little frames around them


































a framed Dracula and black crucifix to keep his kind at bay










a pretty little bracelet my reaper's niece made!










and last but certainly not least a goth doll! This will go great with my collection of spooky and unusual toys. 


















I don't know who my reaper is, but they did an awesome job putting together a box for me. Its all perfect and very thoughtful. I love it all. Thanks!

Hopefully my victim will be receiving a box soon.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the Goth doll and the bracelet. Did they not include their name? 

The red added to the frame of the vamp picture is a cool touch and love the Vampire Kits! 

Great stuff there!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think they added their name. I at least didn't find it.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

It was I who was your reaper, blue czarina. 

You originally had more to go with your kit, but I goofed it up and ruined some items. The original stake had split while I was carving it and some other issues happened with the wooden box. I hope you can use everything. We saw the Jack ornaments on your Pinterest page and I believe that was a photo of Jack that you liked, that the pendant has in it.

You said you liked collectible child like toys, so I figured a goth doll would be a good collectible to start, if you liked them. There are all kinds of different ones and the Belladonna one came from Amazon. There are several on there.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you Halloween King! and no worries on anything. I love everything and can use it all. I thought those Jack ornaments looked familiar. Those will look really cool on a Halloween tree. And I would have never guessed you made the pendant. It looks store bought. I love Nightmare Before Christmas. You put together a fantastic reap and I thank you again. It was very suited to my tastes.

And I saw those goth dolls once somewhere, but forgot about them. I think I may need to collect me some goths, haha.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

blueczarina said:


> Thank you Halloween King! and no worries on anything. I love everything and can use it all. I thought those Jack ornaments looked familiar. Those will look really cool on a Halloween tree. And I would have never guessed you made the pendant. It looks store bought. I love Nightmare Before Christmas. You put together a fantastic reap and I thank you again. It was very suited to my tastes.
> 
> And I saw those goth dolls once somewhere, but forgot about them. I think I may need to collect me some goths, haha.


You're very welcome! My wife hand made the pendant for you.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

The pendant and bracelet are wonderful. Very nice reap. I'm not an NBC fan because I've never seen the movie, but all the items I have seen peak my interest.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love the goth doll great reap


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great Reaping! Love the Vampire stuff and Halloween Wifey your Pendant making skills are awesome


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yay! Yesterday I got my reap from Zombiesmash. Lots of good raw materials that will go great for my various camping scenes. I love the private property and trespassing signs. I will put them all to good use. Thank you so much!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

dawnski - How did the bone chimes make it over? Was it still in one piece? That's what I was most excited about you getting, haha.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Ha, yes still intact and waiting to be hung, probably in a Texas chainsaw vignette. I want to create a base camp type of station so a lot of those items will go there. The only thing that didn't make it was the shipping air pocket you included. I laughed that it was completely deflated! Probably from the cold.



Zombiesmash said:


> dawnski - How did the bone chimes make it over? Was it still in one piece? That's what I was most excited about you getting, haha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blueczarina, great reap! The doll is very cool looking, and the handmade necklace and bracelet are awesome! The blood on the Dracula frame was a nice touch! Good job TheHalloweenKing...and Queen...and Niece!! 

dawnski, it looks like you got a lot of things that will really add to your scenes! All those little camping signs and no trespassing signs are really fun. A bone chime will look good in a Texas Chainsaw scene! Are those big, old fashioned keys I see in the middle of the picture? Great job, Zombiesmash!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

dawnski, great stuff. Love the signs, too. They will add such realism. And bone chimes, how cool. Good job Zombiesmash.

TheHalloweenKing and Queen, what an awesome pendant and she made it! I bow to your talent.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone to the North of me better be watching for the mail. Two of four packages show out for delivery!! Not sure about the other two.

UPDATE:
Someone in the cold, frigid weather should check their porch. Two packages have been delivered!

The third shows it is close and still shows it should arrive today. I have had that happen here where they brought it back later in the day, but I assume it will be tomorrow.

The fourth package still only shows the Sunday info that it was leaving Texas. WTH


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool stuff for you scenes dawski. Great reap zombismash. 

Printer, can't wait to see what your victim gets.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope it doesn't freeze and stick to the ground if they are not home.

It is 7 degrees there with a wind chill of negative 13 degrees with snow showers.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, though I'm in a frozen state to the north, printersdevil isn't my reaper because there's nothing on my porch, it's a tiny bit warmer today than 7 degrees and my snow hasn't started yet, lol. In about an hour, maybe...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Hope we see more pics today 

Side note I am pushing the mini reaper out til April


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

It's me! It's me! Printer is my Reaper  my sneaky BFF
Getting pics now of the first two boxes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> It's me! It's me! Printer is my Reaper  my sneaky BFF
> Getting pics now of the first two boxes


sweet can not wait to see what my reaper got from another reaper


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love the green frames on my Elphaba picture and my OZ map!







I've alwa wanted a sleepy Hollow map







This Vlad print looks so old in person it's awesome


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never seen this game before and I am so excited about it!







My awesome Hocus Pocus spell book! Thanks so much to A_Granger for letting Printer use your pages for my book 







A wig for Sarah Sanderson


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Had to share how cute my card is. I decorate for every holiday so it's fitting  I opened the card and this Wicked Emerald ring fell out!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

How sweet is this gift! My kids are at school or I would have made them model them for you guys haha....







My 8 year old little witch Belle is starting her own potion collection and these are so gross I love them haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

There are two more boxes floating around out there from my Dear Reaper PrintersDevil. I ofcourse will post pics as soon as they arrive. 

Thank you so much Felecia. I love everything so much. You put so much thought into everything and I apprec you so much. 
And I love that you were our Cupid!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so worried about the gummy things in the jars. I had a box crisis and had plenty of the flat rate ones. So I unwrapped everything to save space and stuffed three flat rate boxes. One we even had to extend from the medium size t the large one by combining 2. The post office did that for me. I had one in the depth I needed for something else. I could have combined them all into one big but knew the weight would get me. I am so happy things are okay. It is the one non postal box that I am worded abut the most. Hope the shirts fit kids


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, great reap, so far, booswife!! The framed pieces are terrific...now I desperately want an old fashioned Sleepy Hollow map!!
That party game looks like a blast! Oh, and the Hocus Pocus spells...love!! I even love the card, because I, too, decorate for all of the holidays! The ring is so pretty, Can't wait to see what else printersdevil sent you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot what a fantastic reap for a fantastic person way to go printerdevil


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hopefully they will come tomorrow


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I LOVE the Wicked photo


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay!!! Picture time!!! I was reaped!!! My wonderful Reaper was blueczarina!!!!

I opened the box and first, found some notes, one which had a tiny little, adorable shamrock on it:









Then, I find another note with a gift of an adorable decorative bundle bound with ribbon and Gaelic words which she gave me the meaning of...this will be wonderful with my St. Patrick's Day decor!!!









Next, a bag of natural mosses...which is perfect, because I was just planning on making myself some more natural jars and such and needed fillers!! Now I have lots of kinds to choose from!









Then, there was this beautiful witch hat! So very awesome!! I just love, love, love the natural touches added to it.









After that, I unwrapped this lovely, natural hanging candle jar with LED pillar candle. I just adore this!! I will want this out all year round! I love how the candle light flickers through the greenery inside...it's magical!















Last, but certainly not least, I find this amazing, awesome natural grapevine wall swag with lavender floral sprigs and a grapevine pentacle. BEAUTIFUL! Just so very beautiful. I was soooo excited to find this in the box. I am already scoping out the perfect place to hang it. A wonderful touch of protection for my home!!! This will also be out all year long!!









Here is a picture of the whole reap:









blueczarina, this whole reap is just SO me!!! I absolutely love each and every item! Thank you so much!! I am so excited to decorate my house with these items. You really got my natural, witchy style down right!! Again, thank you, thank you, thank you!! Blessed Be, to you, too!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so glad you liked everything. I tried to make you things that had a natural, but witchy vibe. I also used a similar color palette and supplies on each so they went together. I'm really glad to see it all made it in one piece too. I packed the crap out of it. I was a bit worried about the wreath. I hope you enjoy it all!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

that wreath, hat and candle are to die for. Well not really to die, but you get the point. Very Beautiful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> I'm so glad you liked everything. I tried to make you things that had a natural, but witchy vibe. I also used a similar color palette and supplies on each so they went together. I'm really glad to see it all made it in one piece too. I packed the crap out of it. I was a bit worried about the wreath. I hope you enjoy it all!


Lol, it was definitely packed well. I now have even more bubble wrap to add to my growing collection!

Everything is perfect. I will definitely enjoy it all!! I'm just in love with all the natural items.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg the candle holder and the wreath are awesome great reap witchkitty


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, those are fantastic. I need to work on some things for a natural witchy look and do one of my witches that way. I love, love the candle and wreath.

Great job blueczarina!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am over the moon with these items, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife02, that DVD works kind of like a Magic Eight Ball. It is pretty cool. I found it on line and bought some for future use. LOL

I am so happy that the stuff arrived whole. I was really afraid of those shallow fat rate boxes. It would have probably been better to put everything in one big box. I thought I was going to mail half and the rest this week after I had the box crisis. Then I realized that I had a bunch of those flat rate ones and so went to work stuffing things. lol

I was really afraid that the Potion Bottles (lol) would break and the gooey sticky candy would ruin things. Whew!!!

Now for hopefully just one more night of worry. There is something that I am really concerned about in the non flat rate box.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I wanted to thank booswife02 she is my reaper i thanked her on face book but had not let everyone know here she is my reaper and i can not thank her enough there is 2 more boxes coming my way which i am so excited for she has made me feel so blessed and special. i can not thank her enough for this amazing reap she has giving me .

oh and the witch broom teaser was made from wild desert sage


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I wanted to thank booswife02 she is my reaper i thanked her on face book but had not let everyone know here she is my reaper and i can not thank her enough there is 2 more boxes coming my way which i am so excited for she has made me feel so blessed and special. i can not thank her enough for this amazing reap she has giving me .
> 
> oh and the witch broom teaser was made from wild desert sage


Yay, the broom mystery has been solved, lol. Those who said it was desert sage were correct! Great job, booswife!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I hope my victim received his box ok. usps says it was delivered! Dear Victim, I hope you are ok, and I hope you liked your things!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Witch kitty I adore your entire reap  perfect for an earth witch That Lantern reminds me of a magical glen or Forrest. I really love the St Patrick's Day things and it's awesome its all in the same color pallet. I would love all of it for my house also 

Printer the kids shirts are perfect. Just perfect


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Witch kitty I adore your entire reap  perfect for an earth witch That Lantern reminds me of a magical glen or Forrest.


I know! I feel like I should dress up like a woodland fairy and go prance around the woods while carrying it, lol. Don't laugh, I would probably actually do this...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so pleased that the shirts are okay. I was worried about the small one. I got the XS because the Small looked so big for that size.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

It was fun to be MIA for a whole day and come see all these awesome reaps!! I can't remember who got what from whom (applying victims to reapers and then items rec'd right now is not working in my brain), but I loved everything!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been brainstorming all evening about what to do with my bag of mosses and greenery I received.  It's a good thing I have saved up a lot of different glass bottles and jars, because I think some will get used very soon now, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can't wait to see who gets reaped today


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Somehow I missed an entire reap. Booswife, what great items, and two more boxes on the way to boot. Printersdevil, those prints and maps are great. I've seen the Vlad on, but it really looks great framed, but I've never seen the wicked witch one. I like it. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,what amazing reaps,everyone has done such a great job personalizing the reaps, you guys rock!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

booswife02 - LOVE the wicked picture, and what a beautiful ring! You seem to have hit the nail on the head with that awesome reap, pd! 

witchykitty, that hat is killer and I am d.y.i.n.g. over that swag!!! DYING!!!! Great job blue czarina!

I feel like I saw more last night (or was I delirious? because that is very, very possible!!)... going back _again_ to m make sure Im caught up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> witchykitty, that hat is killer and I am d.y.i.n.g. over that swag!!! DYING!!!! Great job blue czarina!


Me, too, LadyGoats, me too, lol. I adore it. It will be getting hung up today, possibly next to my back door, as protection for the entrance! (Over the back door would be better, but there's no room, so next to it will have to do, lol.) Alas, but first, I must go outside and shovel a bunch of snow, that way there is room for even more snow...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So, I'm in the process of painting my back door… Not because it has to be done, but because it's been on my list and I thought, "why not?"

Then, my awesome mailman comes and rings my doorbell! This is quite abnormal since I usually don't get my mail until the afternoon, but he knows I've been waiting for a package and was so sweet to go out of his way to bring it to me first thing in the morning!

Well..!

It turned out to be two packages!

And I am covered in Paint! Will open and post pictures as soon as my hands are clean!



(There's no way I can finish painting, I'm shaking with excitement!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hurry, LadyGoats!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm looking for the instructions she gave on opening the makeshift box!! I don't wanna ruin anything..!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

They are in the other thread.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

While we are waiting for LadyGoats to figure out how to open her box, lol, I'll show you my pretty swag all hung up by my back door!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It looks great. Glad it is by the door so I can swoop in and snatch it!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> While we are waiting for LadyGoats to figure out how to open her box, lol, I'll show you my pretty swag all hung up by my back door!!
> 
> View attachment 236745
> View attachment 236746


that looks perfect the colors look fantastic 



and omg I laughed on your coment 

While we are waiting for LadyGoats to figure out how to open her box

lol that cracked me up


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice reaps everyone!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay, I suck at this. I have to leave for about 20 minutes, but let me show you the craziness of my house..









Sorry for the delay - had to get this messy-haired kid dressed and ready for school. Will be back as soon as I can to share the rest!!









Enjoy my sneak peeks


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Witch kitty if I were there I'd go prance around the forest like a fairy with you 

LadyGoats she's gorgeous


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Witch kitty if I were there I'd go prance around the forest like a fairy with you
> 
> LadyGoats she's gorgeous


Yays! Fairy party in the woods!!! 

I agree, she's a cutie!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Ahhhh, I wish I were better with words!!!

When I first saw that my reaper was ooojen, I was thinking that we should get together! Well, I thought that since it's not often that people that I connect with from the east on the forum come to my town (a whopping 22.3 miles away, to say the least!), but even more so since she's my reaper!!

I am so, so glad that we didn't make that happen.

For the record, I am not an emotional person, but I had to pause a few times while opening my gifts to stop myself from getting so overwhelmed that I cried. Boofrigginoo, yeah, yeah, yeah... enough cheesiness. Let's get to pictures!

See, I opened the first box and read the note - Which was written for me, so I won't share it  But I do want to tell you, Ms. Jen, that I love everything and can't believe you were worried about that! Don't see how I could NOT love everything!! Then out came her. 









AREYOUFREAKINGKIDDINGME!!???!! She's MINE?!?!! I luff her..!! So does Brutus. 









But... I have to ask... is the tooth real? Because I'm both intrigued and really, really grossed out at the same time. It seems legit, but I'm to afraid to touch it to find out!!! (remind me to take pictures of the back of her if I forget - Can't believe I didn't get any, yet! It's great!)









All of my excitement over the witch was overwhelming. I can tell that there really was a lot of time put into her, and it made me feel quite special to have her made for me. Then I pulled out the apron. I think that's the first time I almost teared up. 









Just check out this fabric..!









I wish I had your sewing skills....

This one made Baby Goats happy (she was trying to rip through and open everything without pausing to soak it all in, so it was nice to give this to her and tell her to investigate what's inside!)... Two chests for my girls with stuff to decorate them inside! 

















And more things to compliment my love for being in the kitchen..









cookie cutters and









candy molds (which were impossible to get a picture of!)

This is the next time I teared up. Please don't think I'm silly, but when I opened this, it reminded me of my mom (who passed in '09). 









(gosh, maybe I am an emotional person??!!)

It hit close to home (in the best of ways) and I am keeping that out all year!!

Then Baby Goats finished looking at these so that I could check 'em out, and... um... I wanna keep the DotD books!!! I mean, I'll definitely scan the pages before giving them to the girls, but.... THEY'RE SO COOL!! I love the Holy Terrors book, too!! Did you read my blog post from a few years ago about how much I love gargoyles? That couldn't have been more perfect. 









I didn't get individual photos of the cupcake liners (which will definitely still be used, even though VDay is over!) and the CAT and DOG TREATS!! So flippin' sweet! But here's a picture of the contents of the first box.









Don't let the photo fool you, there was a bigger mess than my house has recently seen behind me..!

Oh, and the craft foam brushes... I was in a panic a couple weeks ago because I couldn't find a single one..! Did I mention that here? Is that why those were included? Because I died when I saw those (and had to tell my sister all about it because she was on the phone with me when I was flying through my craft supplies trying to find them). 

Okay, then we had to perform brain surgery on the second box. I couldn't find the instructions given on how to best open it, but I remember you mentioning that it could be cut _very carefully_, so that's what I did. The note fell out after my first cut (which I took as a good sign!) and I read it before proceeding. This box is ALL mine (good, because I don't share well  ) and I was told there was the FIRST tombstone that ooojen had EVER done in there! Okay, no pressure to open the rest of the box carefully! NOT!

After about ten minutes, I just burst out laughing and could not stop because I was ready to swear that this was a practical joke. HOW could a box be this difficult to open??!!!! Seriously, it was both frustrating and comical and I looked like a crazy box-cutter woman, cackling with my blade raised in the air in frustration. 

But get it opened we did, and...









I stopped laughing and "ooooh"d and "aaaaahhhhhhh"d over it for a long time (the included note made me appreciate it even more - I'm glad you didn't run out of trim!!)...









And finally, she made this book for me..









Which is great just like that, but then you open it up and find









I can't even explain how awesome this looks in person. 

And here's everything all together!









excluding the bag of reese's... we started eating those right after I took the picture of the first box's contents. 

To think, I was more than thrilled when I thought that my teaser was my reaping... And then I get this!!!? Saying that I'm blown away is an understatement. Thank you, ooojen!! I say you won Best Reaper award on this one!! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Absolutely wonderful reap, LadyGoats! 
I love the fabric used on the witch's hat and apron...both of which turned out awesome! That tombstone is beautiful...I love the detail work!! I seriously think that skeleton box book is adorable! I love the lovey skellies inside! You did wonderful, ooojen!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> that looks perfect the colors look fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, too! While also frantically working at it like the psycho I am ;-) 

-----

so glad I got that posted, now i can take a shower and then try to figure out if I still have a living room under all of this packaging..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I wondered if that tooth was real, as well...????


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh, and I wondered if that tooth was real, as well...????


I can't work up the nerve to touch it..! Might have to ask a kid to do it when we get home from school..!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Glad to see the witch made it safe great reap ladygoat


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So happy you got it, that everything was in tact, and that you like it!  Don't worry, the tooth is plastic! They look very realistic, but they're definitely not real. That would be gross!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful Reap ooojen! I love it all


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh thank god!! Lol!! It would be fine if it were real, I just couldn't touch it... Teeth gross me out..!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, it is all gorgeous. That gravestone is fabulous and the witch is out of this world. Fantastic work ooojen.

And LadyGoats you are so fortunate to receive these. What a Reap!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I want my reaper to know DD texted that I got a package today. Thank you, Reaper! I can hardly wait to open it! It will be consolation for having to go back to winter weather (seeing DD will, too!)

Yeah, LadyGoats, sorry about the ridiculous packaging, but I was a little overly-worried about it arriving broken. It was great fun crafting for you! Have to run now-- haven't even gotten a good look at the other recent reaps, yet! Soon.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

oops double post


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow! !!fabulous tombstone,can't believe it's the first one you made,jen! love that fabric! wow, jen, where did you buy it?
your daughter is adorable,lady goats ! love the witch head too, so cool,the tooth is a great touch! you hit it out of the park,ooojen! !!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You know I really love all the photo posts that introduce us to the other family members like kids and pets. It is so much fun to see them all! LadyGoats little one was so precious today in that apron.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Ladygoats, that reap is utterly spectacular. She did an AMAZING job... Actually, amazing is an understatement.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Holy Guacamole Batman. Back the truck up! That was your first ever tombstone????? OOOJen, you've got some mad skills. I love everything. 

After this reaper round, I'm going to have to drop out of future reapers. Everyone did such a remarkable job on the crafts they made. I can't hang.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Holy Guacamole Batman. Back the truck up! That was your first ever tombstone????? OOOJen, you've got some mad skills. I love everything.
> 
> After this reaper round, I'm going to have to drop out of future reapers. Everyone did such a remarkable job on the crafts they made. I can't hang.


girl you can hang with the best of us your reaper gifts rock


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Holy Guacamole Batman. Back the truck up! That was your first ever tombstone????? OOOJen, you've got some mad skills. I love everything.
> 
> After this reaper round, I'm going to have to drop out of future reapers. Everyone did such a remarkable job on the crafts they made. I can't hang.


LOL! I was thinking' the _saaaame _thing! This is way outta my league!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, it is all gorgeous. That gravestone is fabulous and the witch is out of this world. Fantastic work ooojen.
> 
> And LadyGoats you are so fortunate to receive these. What a Reap!!!!


Oh, I am!! Don't have to tell me, I already know that! 

Seriously, don't know how how I got so lucky with this reaper and the last one. Both times I received fabulous tombstones (that most of mine pale in comparison to!) and things that I would never think of, but don't know how I ever lived without! 

Trying to find a place for the witch where she can be my friend all year. Everything else has found a home, so the only thing going into storage is the tombstone...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess...LadyGoats...you two are craaaazy! You are both wonderful, fun reapers!! You guys had better join more reapers sometime in the future!!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I was reaped today! I received an awesome package from BeautifulNightmare! Some fronds for my swamp area, a fish net and a package of Spanish moss - all things I love and use lots of! She also included some Dollar Tree carvable pumpkins - I'm trying to acquire as many of these as I can so I can fill my front yard tree with them. Awesome! There was also a great bone necklace that I'll put on my voodoo witch or just include in my swamp, a fantastic candlestick that will go with my Egyptian area, and a fantastic Egyptian bust that I adore! Thank you soooo much! Love love love all of it!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love, love the Egyptian bust and things. I used to have some small things along those line. I need to spring clean my shed when it warms up and do LOTS of purging.

I would like to do the Halloween pumpkins out front in my two trees. Storage for that many would be a problem though.

Great reap, zombiesmash. Good job beautifulnightmare.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool reap, Zombiesmash! The stuff for your swamp area will work great...and I love that bust! Very, very cool! Great work, beautifulnightmare!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

The bayou / Egyptian theme is something I love and am really trying to collect more of. Love it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the Egyptian bust. I love the bone necklace too.

Saki & witchykitty, thanks for the kind words, but I really do question my abilities when I see all the awesome hand crafted items, and the imagination this group has shown. I'll keep playing, but jeeze.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

im the goddess, I am with you on my feelings of my abilities. I am so limited. I can come up with ideas and I do a lot of printing off of things and using and some simple crafts, but sheesh many of these people are AMAZING.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'mtheGoddess--You have absolutely no reason to question your abilities as a Reaper! (Nor do the rest of you!!) You put together the most wonderful, stunning, fun, amazing Merry Reap for me!
I think everyone here puts together wonderful things, and it's always fun to see the variety of styles.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree. with jen, imthegoddess,you have been my reaper and totally hit it out of the park, I loved it all! !!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay, my other two boxes came from PrintersDevil today!!
Had to show you guys the things for my babies first. My smallest Monster Loves her Peanutbutter bone!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was afraid it would be too big for her. I had a small box of tiny liver treats that I was going to send along and left it out. Maybe you can crumble it into pieces for her.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got this awesome photo album filled with tons of the pictures from my boards printed out which is a huge help since I don't have a Printer 








Look at the details of my awesome chalice!!!!! Love the garlic!








I got two gorgeous vampire books handmade I really love them. Here's a sample








Here is a group picture of some of my vampire things. I also got my fantastic black and silver vampire print as a teaser and my potion bottles from my Cupid box


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

My sleepy hollow things, my cool skelly champagne glasses for my haunted wedding and a shiatsu motor!!!!! Yay!! It will be my first time using one  so nervous but excited. Thank you Printer


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are my Hocus Pocus things. Silly little cookie dough loves Sarah's wig haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a crystal Ball!!!!! I don't have one. It will be awesome in my witch scene!!!








So excited!!! I have wanted this I'm melting block set forever!!!! And another green framed Elphaba picture from my Elphaba board and tons of potion labels that I can use for myself and some of you haha.....I love my witchy things Printer!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh great stuff love the detail on base of ball


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love everything so much Printer. Thank you so much!!! You put so much thought into everything. I appreciate it so much. The kids and I are playing with our stuff now


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so afraid that the crystal ball would break. I have to admit that I really wanted to keep that base and that ball. I have tons of metal bases in all shapes and sizes and also a lot of the ceiling globe balls. That one has sort of an amber tint that I thought was really cool. I thought the wooden base would be good for you since you will set up outdoors. It makes the glass more stable.

I wanted to include one of the colored lights from DT, but I couldn't find where I put them after Halloween.

I am so relieved that nothing broke.

Have fun my friend and enjoy!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> I was afraid it would be too big for her. I had a small box of tiny liver treats that I was going to send along and left it out. Maybe you can crumble it into pieces for her.


Oh no she loves it! She's been licking it forever. It got soft and she is chewing it. She is teething so it keeps her busy haha.... It's just perfect!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Shiatsu will need to be hacked to use. You cut the material off of the massagers and then there are round shaped things on each that have to be removed. They can be a pain. The guys removed mine at the MNT and Jim has done others. You can then add a PVC pipe to the metal left for motion. Allen Hopps, the great prop designer and Halloween prop guru, says that this can be used for a Cauldron Creep. I have one sitting in the floor in front of me right now. It moves a lot faster than I want, but I think I will use it and have a witch with her hands not on the pole but positioned above like she is making it move on its own. That way the speed won't be a big deal.

I have one like this with a seated fortune teller. Her hands can move over a crystal ball or Tarot card.

Here is a You Tube of the shiatsu at work

Here is another of Cyclone Jack’s stirring witch with wiper motor for stirring and reindeer motor for head movement. He is a part of our MNT group.

I thought this would get you started on the moving prop. I find the massagers often at GW. Don't make the mistake I did of telling them what you use them for or they will go up in price. lol

I should have sent the kids Dallas Cowboy shirts instead so they won't become Vikings!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, booswife! Great job, printer!! That chalice is so pretty!!


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of great reaps!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow!!! I've been playing catch up and looking at all the awesome reaps. We have such talented and creative members!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool with items Booswife. Printer great job.

Printer, those round things are not too difficult to remove from the massager. I used the same massager for the ground breaker I made in a past reap. It also unscrews so you can remove the fabric.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer I can not wait to try it out! I have never seen one and I thrift all the time. Also I wasn't sure what they looked like so I wouldn't have known what it was anyway. The kids have been massaging themselves all evening. They are begging me not to mess it up ha ha......


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have more if you need another! I think I paid $5 for that one. I have passed on a few lately since GW went up to $7.50 each! I have bought them as cheap as $3! Some of the newer or different brands look different on the base, but you will recognize them because of the massager things.

They do make fantastic ground breakers. The movement is perfect for something crawling. I really like the look of the wiper motor better, but I don't know how to do that. I knew you said you have never done this either. So, I had Lady Sherry ask Allen Hopps about using this and he said it would work. If you decide to use the wiper motor instead, make a ground breaker.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

booswife02 said:


> The kids have been massaging themselves all evening. They are begging me not to mess it up ha ha......


It might help that the one I bought came with instuctions that said NOT FOR USE ON CHILDREN. It also said not to use it for more than (I believe) 10 minutes. I've never figured out why,how could a massage hurt you????


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautifulnightmare, you got great gifts. I love the arrow bracelet. that day of the dead coin purse is very pretty. those little bags are adorable. yummy candy. cool bottles. fun games. that bumping and glowing ghost is adorable. I would love to see it work. nice bones kit.
blue, how cute your box was decorated. that is a very cute vampire box. nice jack ornaments. always love lenticulars. and that particular vampire picture is great. has an evil look to him. love the bracelet too. but my very favorite thing of all is that goth doll. I wonder if you can find her in any stores? she is adorable.
dawnski, nice reap. I love it all. it looks like very useful camping additions.
booswife, I love all the pictures. the lady and monkey picture are so cool looking. that game does look fun. the book is wonderful and nice wig. beautiful ring. cute card. and love the gummies. don't you just want to eat them.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I will post pics tonight. Been very busy.... sorry guys


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yay more pictures. Didn't someone else get reap in the last day or so and we haven't seen pics? Maybe ooojen? Will have to go back and look. 

I like to wait until all are in and go back and look at all the pics again.

Great stuff received by all.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Exacellent reaps, reapers and victims. There is a generous group of members on here!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Great reaps indeed! And your pentagram wall handing looks great hung up Witchy Kitty. I'm glad you found a good place for it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

more packages on the road too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

blueczarina said:


> Great reaps indeed! And your pentagram wall handing looks great hung up Witchy Kitty. I'm glad you found a good place for it.


Thanks!! I really love it hung up! It's perfect by my back door, which is the door we use all the time.
I have my candle jar displayed in my living room with a cute little cream colored owl my mother in law gave me, the clover bundle is also in the living room, on the shelves above my tv with other St. Patrick's Day inspired decor and I have already started using the moss you sent! I made an Easter/Spring/Ostara moss and egg filled jar with a vintage rabbit and egg print. Next, I am going to try a to use the moss to make a miniature graveyard jar scene! The witch hat I wrapped up like crazy and is stored until October, when I will excitedly pull it out and find a place to display it!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> more packages on the road too!


Can't wait to see the rest of everyone's pics!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> Yay more pictures. Didn't someone else get reap in the last day or so and we haven't seen pics? Maybe ooojen? Will have to go back and look.


According to DD, I did get a box, but I'm away from home at the moment. I should be home tomorrow or the next day, depending on the weather. I'll share pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

So sorry, I thought you were at work yesterday and waiting to get off to open. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

No need to be sorry  I'm anxious to share pictures, and even more anxious to see for myself what I got!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

more pictures coming soon!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Really amazing reaps everyone! The Reapers this round have definitely raised the bar! I don't know when I've seen such a great collection of thoughtful treasures and amazing craftsmanship! WOW! And the victims have all been very gracious and kind in their responses. What a wonderful group for a very successful Winter Reaper.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

More fun stuff for the boys. Thanks again.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like some fun and cool items there sidnami. What a great drawing? Who was your Reaper?

Love the skull on the right hand top side. Is it a mask? What are the silver looking things in the middle? I also like the two masks. 

Great Reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sidnami, fun reap! Do you know who your reaper was? What is the item on the far right...it looks interesting, is it spiders for the wall??? 

The drawing on the box is very cool, I'd probably cut it out and keep it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wonderful masks! the drawing is amazing, great reap Sidnami!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like some fun reaps y'all!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More pics today whoot


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, that is a very interesting reap. the candle is gorgeous, and the hat cute, and the wall wreath very intriguing. I like your present a lot.
ladygoats, I am madly in love with your witches head. that is fantastic. the apron too cute. and what a cute way to gift the kids. cookie cutters are always nice. the pendulum fortune teller is very cool. I always love books. that tombstone is fabulous, and the book is great. say, that's a cute little girl you got there.
zombie, I love the Egyptian bust. and your pumpkin tree will be smashing.
boosewife, what a cutie dog. what a big bone. lol. oh my, all those albums are great. love them. 
printer, that stirring witch is awesome.
sidnami, nice reap. looks like you did get a nice stash for the kids.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I just remembered box 3 should be here today from my awsome reaper whoot my monday just got great


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am waiting on a witch and some other things I ordered and still haven't gotten my Reap, so it could be a big day for packages. If no today for some of them, this could be a fun week of anticipation for things arriving.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can't wait for you to open your witchy box Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so so excited to see the goodies you made me sweetie thank you so much your the best


booswife02 said:


> Can't wait for you to open your witchy box Saki


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!! And by our wonderful bethene!!! She is so sneaky. I got two teasers that were from one of the Carolinas and I didn't know of anyone right off hand from either (on the forum). I would have never guessed she was my Reaper because I knew she lived up north.

I got so many fabulous things that I don't know where to start---plus she said there is another box! I can't imagine more this and the teasers is awesome!

First off here is the box opened. I always mean to wrap everything because of the extra excitement of opening things. I even did that this time and ended up unwrapping so I could position things better in the boxes.







Next comes three gorgeous bottles




















Bethene made me a cool Witchonary game and put in in a box and made the neat cards, include a tablet, pencils and even a hourglass timer! Love it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah, yeah, printersdevil, so pictures please. I can't wait to see what you got. bethene has been telling me all the things she's been doing, she's been so enjoying being your reaper. and I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pic whoot we want pics


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so frustrated with whatever changed and is causing so many photos to be sideways or upside down. I can't remember which way to hold the camera to keep this from happening. SOrry.

Here are the pretty material pieces that she wrapped things in that I will be able to use on my Fortune Teller tables or as scarves for them.








I am really trying to plan for and work on my lighting this year. She sent me a big green flood light and the stake holder and the cutest cat lights.To the far right is a really unusual electric light. It is metal and has a mirror behind the small bulb. Will be great in either the witches or the tellers stuff.







Here is a close up of the light.







Pumpkin candle and bracelet for one of the tellers







Drip candles---I have wanted these but just never got to making them!!!! Love!







Cool eyeballs, Halloween keyring to use all year and the bracelet







Spider ornament for my tree







Overall photo with the teaser of the crystal ball Big Scream.






]

And there was a package of spider webs, too.

I also received two pretty amber colored potion bottles with charms on them.

I am just overwhelmed by all the wonderful things in my Reap and love them all, bethene. Wow and to think there is something else.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a fantastic reap OMG I love your gypsy potion bottles
I cant see the second set of pics you put up


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The first set of pics is awesome! I can't see the second set, either.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry for your frustrations. LOVE the pics that I can see... wish I could help with the ones that are giving you issues


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

StanFam3 said:


> Looks like some fun reaps y'all!!!!


There were some fun ones!! I thought I saw you sign up for this... Missed you this go 'round!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope that fixed them and they are there now.

I got a second box delivered at the same time plus an ebay costume purchase. I don't know who sent the second one. Is this the second one from the Reap Bethene? It has a name and address that I don't recognize. But, since it is two huge Crown Royal bottles ---empty ones, I know it is someone on here. I love these bottles and am making potion bottles from a big set of small bottles. Someone told me they would send me one, so maybe it is a pay it forward. 

Hmmmmm, I cleaned out my PMs but maybe I will remember who it was so I can thank them if this is not part of the Reap.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

now I can see the pics very cool love the candles I want to make me some with the black pvc the owner left when we moved in  

the little candle is cool to 
great reap bethene you did fantastic as always


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I hope that fixed them and they are there now.
> 
> I got a second box delivered at the same time plus an ebay costume purchase. I don't know who sent the second one. Is this the second one from the Reap Bethene? It has a name and address that I don't recognize. But, since it is two huge Crown Royal bottles ---empty ones, I know it is someone on here. I love these bottles and am making potion bottles from a big set of small bottles. Someone told me they would send me one, so maybe it is a pay it forward.
> 
> Hmmmmm, I cleaned out my PMs but maybe I will remember who it was so I can thank them if this is not part of the Reap.


The Crown bottles are from me. I've had them boxed up and ready to ship for some time, they got set aside at some point and I found the box the other day and got it in the mail right away. I can't believe that I lost that box for so long


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome reap, printer! The fabrics look beautiful, and I really adore that little spiderweb ornament! The PVC candles look great! Great job, bethene!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

mummyof5, I had just figured out tht it was probably you and came here to send you a PM. Thank you so much. they are awesome1


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

No package yet Saki? The tracking showed at your post office this morning.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Nope but my mail come late like around 4 so soon  


booswife02 said:


> No package yet Saki? The tracking showed at your post office this morning.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pd, awesome, awesome reap! You're so amazing bethene! Love those bottles!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Using some of my reaper gifts today.  The little one wanted to make cookies, so it was prime time to pull these out. We even both used our "caprons" (Wonder if she associated this with a cape?)


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Great reaps everyone! I'll be back later to post more comments on all of the reaps. 

First order of business...Lady Goats, guess what I got in Saturdays mail, postmarked Feb 13th? Well better late than never USPS! A very thoughtful and cute Valentine card. Can't even imagine all of the traveling this card must have done. LOL. It was sent from Grim with no return address, back when you were still my _secret reaper_. The snow and ice storms all over the US must have detoured it for a very long time before it finally found home.

Well, our snow and ice began clearing Saturday but instead of making it to UPS to ship my victim's reap...we instead got to make another drive to Ft. Worth to bring the new grand baby and his mom home. Oh happy day!

And now for the big forum news...drum roll, please! My victim's package has finally shipped! It will be arriving UPS in two boxes. But each box is labeled one of one? Not sure why, but they _better_ arrive together. They are supposed to! 

Dearest Victim, I'm so, so sorry that your boxes are so late getting to you. I hope you will find it worth the wait.

And because I feel so bad, I thought I'd cheer myself up by posting a little teaser pic.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Great reaps everyone! I'll be back later to post more comments on all of the reaps.
> 
> First order of business...Lady Goats, guess what I got in Saturdays mail, postmarked Feb 13th? Well better late than never USPS! A very thoughtful and cute Valentine card. Can't even imagine all of the traveling this card must have done. LOL. It was sent from Grim with no return address, back when you were still my _secret reaper_. The snow and ice storms all over the US must have detoured it for a very long time before it finally found home.
> 
> ...


Omgoodness...that is so cute!! Vintage cat and owl...yes!!!

Hope mommy and baby are doing well!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

How funny!! I definitely sent that before the 13, but how crazy that it just for to you..! Glad it made its way there!

Exciting news about bringing the grand baby and mama home (*and* about the package being sent!!). Love the teaser!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> No package yet Saki? The tracking showed at your post office this morning.


man talk about a bummer mail man came i was all excited and then she drove off no box today  hope it is tomorrow


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> man talk about a bummer mail man came i was all excited and then she drove off no box today  hope it is tomorrow


I'm having déjà vu. Did this happen before..?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm having déjà vu. Did this happen before..?


lol yes it did and there is two more boxes one tomorrow and another one a bit later in week or next week lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Booooo!!! Dislike.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Booooo!!! Dislike.


to change this since i am a idiot and i read this wrong lol ya i know dang mail man hope it comes Tuesday


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Great reaps everyone! I'll be back later to post more comments on all of the reaps.
> 
> First order of business...Lady Goats, guess what I got in Saturdays mail, postmarked Feb 13th? Well better late than never USPS! A very thoughtful and cute Valentine card. Can't even imagine all of the traveling this card must have done. LOL. It was sent from Grim with no return address, back when you were still my _secret reaper_. The snow and ice storms all over the US must have detoured it for a very long time before it finally found home.
> 
> ...


hope mom and baby are doing well and that you are doing good to sweetie


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> sorry you dislike i am very thank full for what my reaper has done for me


I'll take the chance and speak for LadyGoats since she isn't online right now and say...I'm positive that the boooo and dislike were in reference to your package not arriving today. There is no way anyone could not absolutely love all of your items. I know LadyGoats does too, Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I'll take the chance and speak for LadyGoats since she isn't online right now and say...I'm positive that the boooo and dislike were in reference to your package not arriving today. There is no way anyone could not absolutely love all of your items. I know LadyGoats does too, Saki!


aww lol ya totally read that wrong my bad lol been a long day will say had a big brain fart on that one 

thanks for setting me straight  
sorry about miss reading that one ladygoats


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, nice material. I love love the white. I love all the lights. and the drip candles are wonderful. that's something I'm always thinking about making too. just never get it done. what are the eyeballs for? cool looking. nice potion bottles.
lady goats, nice cookies. you going to decorate them?
shadowwalker, love the vintage stuff


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Very nice reaps, everyone. 

Bethene always does an awesome job!
Very cool vintage cat and owl...
All the reaps have been so good. The members here are the best.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

printer, so happy you like your gifts,so sorry the second package is late, hope it will be worth the wait!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

No worries Bethene. it is nice that we have some late boxes because it gives us something to watch for while waiting on the Mini Reaper. dH came home and said Wow what a haul!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not wait to see your 2 box PD


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so missed the ornament was looking at your goodies again the ornament is so cool 


printersdevil said:


> I am so frustrated with whatever changed and is causing so many photos to be sideways or upside down. I can't remember which way to hold the camera to keep this from happening. SOrry.
> 
> Here are the pretty material pieces that she wrapped things in that I will be able to use on my Fortune Teller tables or as scarves for them.
> View attachment 237011
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> View attachment 236964
> 
> 
> View attachment 236965
> ...


Love the drawing how fun


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!!!!! And by our wonderful bethene!!! She is so sneaky. I got two teasers that were from one of the Carolinas and I didn't know of anyone right off hand from either (on the forum). I would have never guessed she was my Reaper because I knew she lived up north.
> 
> I got so many fabulous things that I don't know where to start---plus she said there is another box! I can't imagine more this and the teasers is awesome!
> 
> ...


I missed the witchanary game too how fun and creative to cool


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I'll take the chance and speak for LadyGoats since she isn't online right now and say...I'm positive that the boooo and dislike were in reference to your package not arriving today. There is no way anyone could not absolutely love all of your items. I know LadyGoats does too, Saki!


Thanks for clearing that up for me! You were absolutely right, but i could see where there could be some confusion with what I said... WHOOPS!!



hallorenescene said:


> lady goats, nice cookies. you going to decorate them?


Yep! Waiting for the last batch to cool... Gonna make some royal icing, but may have to wait 'til tomorrow afternoon to decorate them (kids will be decorating, probably after school). 



Saki.Girl said:


> aww lol ya totally read that wrong my bad lol been a long day will say had a big brain fart on that one
> 
> thanks for setting me straight
> sorry about miss reading that one ladygoats


Sorry for being so unclear. I totally get how you interpreted what I said, and feel bad for making you feel bad!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me! You were absolutely right, but i could see where there could be some confusion with what I said... WHOOPS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad sweetie it's all good and clear now


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so everyone kept talking about this and that, I finally went back and checked it out. oh my goodness, printer, you got more than I saw first time around. very cool stuff.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I forgot to add the pictures of the wands. They are wonderful and some of my favorites. I have myself locked out of my phone at the moment, so check back for the photos of the 5 or 6 wands that bethene made and the wonderful container for them for my Witchy Ways store in the Haunt.








Here is a close up of the other bottle---Gypsy Soul







Thanks everyone for all the great comments. Bethene did a wonderful job and I LOVE EVERYTHING!

Everything is so special and made by our Reaper Queen for me. I am just overjoyed with it all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that bottle is so pretty. and I love all the wands. cool idea having a wand container. bethene, you always do great


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh those are great wands very cool


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Sneed for being my secret Reaper.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a lot of commenting to catch up on-- some great reaps and wonderful stuff, but first, I'll share what I got 
I came home a day late (DH stayed on to golf with some buddies) and made my way from the airport to offsite parking ahead of a predicted storm, only to find a tire completely flat. All was fine, but after limping home on a temp. tire, I got home late, tired, and a bit stressed. However, I did take time to open my Reaper box. It says, "box one" (well, the note did. The box didn't speak to me.) --implying more, which is flat out amazing as it's already fantastically generous! I still have to get the pictures lined up, but first I'll share the packaging, because that was a gift unto itself! (My last two reapers have shamed me in the wrapping department! Poor Lady Goats-- what can I say?)
How fun!!







The little ornament is squee-worthy cute, the ribbon is perfect-- everything so nicely done!







Love it!







For DD, but she agreed to let me display the ornament next Halloween. It has a muted background of music (notes on a staff). DD used to play the flute in band, and over the past week she has been familiarizing herself with the violin-- getting back into music. She said the package decoration was perfect, "Almost like she knew!" 







Hmmm, what mysteries could be hiding inside these wonderful Halloween wrappings?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The insides were just as wonderful as the outsides!
I love books  The one on the right has all sorts of excellent tips, tricks, and ideas for better gardening. It's a DK book, and I love how they're set up (I have a couple DK baking books). The one on the left has all kinds of formulas -- not only for growing (pest and weed control, fertilizer) but also for using what I grow (cooking, crafts, and home remedies). That's exciting! I'm going to spend a lot of time poring over them as I wait for spring, when I can put what I learn to use! (Could this be a hint to my reaper's identity?)








DD's gift, which she asked me to photograph quickly so she could spirit it off to her room and burn it while she studies for mid-terms--
She was clearly pleased, and passes along her thanks. She's 17 and is over half-way through her sophomore year of college through the PSEO program. It's something she chose to do, but it's also stressful. Being included and getting something she really enjoys made her happy, and because I love her so much, it made me happy too! Thanks again, Reaper!








Next, some adhesive and application brushes. Perfect! I love that this will work on both porous and non-porous materials. I didn't have a good adhesive for both, so I appreciate both the recommendation and the actual stuff! I know I'll put it to good use soon!








And more! This is also _perfectly _suited  I opened the marshmallow cream, and wondered whether the other 2 boxes might have Hershey bars and graham crackers...but it was even better! Yummy double chocolate hot cocoa and (ta-da!) the wonderful Edward Gorey mug that I've long been wanting but haven't been able to justify buying for myself. Love, love love!! My reaper was doing some stalking. Thanks so much! Of course I absolutely love it, and DD and I each got to enjoy a cup of cocoa with marshmallow this morning...though _she_ had to use a plain, boring mug  








Reaper, Thank you so much! I can hardly believe there's more yet! You are so generous, and have sent such excellent gifts! 
Finally, I have to share my Reaper's gift of poetry. She's clearly very talented with words, and made me laugh. This is great:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wonderful gifts, ooojen! Love the mug, and the candle looks like it would smell wonderful!
We will be expecting you to share your new gardening tips with us over in the sage growing thread, lol!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's all fantastic! The candle does smell wonderful-- I can smell it spilling out of DD's room


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh man, I'm in love with that mug!! Those wrappings are stunning in and of themselves, good thinking to share that with us!! Oh, I just can't wait to find out who your reaper is..!!

But, I want to share that I've been putting my gifts to good use, too 









I always seem to start decorating cookies when I have something else to be doing... But these are just too fun!!!


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

bethene said:


> post pictures of your teasers and reaper gift here!


that is legit!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff jen 
And Ladygoat the cookie looks fantastic


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Bethene gave me a heads up that my box #2 should have been delivered, so I went searching. It was on DH's desk down in the machine shed. The mailman puts packages there if it's raining or snowing and no one is in the house (very nice of him!) He includes a note saying he left a pkg there, but I guess DD didn't notice it. So now-- off to open box 2. Pictures to come 

Oh, and the cookies look great!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Goodness, I'm so far behind with the past week of reapings. Last week when we were shut down due to ice, our water froze (only 2nd time in 28 years!) and our internet was spotty at best. I was able to stay on long enough to do some oohing and awing and click likes. But just about every time I would try to post, my internet would vanish and I'd loose the post. Darn it. Now, let me see if I can make a run through all that I missed making comments on.

Saki, your latest box full of gypsy magic is so freakin' awesome! And you still have MORE coming...I can hardly wait. Thy gypsy box is right up my alley, if you ever tire of it, you know where to send it. LOL. I know you won't! The crystal ball is amazing. I love the colors and it's just what I would expect to see in a gypsy caravan. The box of runes is so cool. Love. (I got rune items in my reap too) Love the midnight magic candle and box. It's just amazing what people find and or make. Now, the gypsy magic potion jar...OMG. Gotta make myself one of those. Your signs, pictures, dream catcher...Oh, it's just all wonderful!!! *Note to self* Update likes and dislikes list to include gypsy items.

Dee, Scareme did an awesome job. The masks are great and I love her idea of hanging then on the wall. That would be so cool. Love the lighted garland and the boa. The brown bottle with hinge close lid is spectacular! Perhaps scareme will share with us where she found it. The bags and charms and the dolls are just perfect. Everything you received is great but I do so love the stick art works with charms and all of the jewelry!

Beautifulnightmare, CandyCreature did a fantastic job for you. I really love the bracelet but I am IN love with that awesome coin purse! I've never seen the black potion label sacks before. I'll take one of each of those, too, thank you! I really like the crow jar/bottle and the awesome unique brown bottle. It's all great!!! 

Blueczarina, HalloweenKing and the Mrs. really hit it out of the park! Love it all. Your vampire kit is too cool. Love the goth doll. The pendant is spectacular! Great job, Mr. and Mrs. HK

Dawnski, those _are_ great raw materials for your camp theme. I know you will put them all to good use. The bone chimes will be great with a chainsaw scene. Good job Zombiesmash!

Wow, I was further behind on comments than I thought! Still more comments to make but I'll do that in another post. Great job REAPERS!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooojen, reapers shouldn't wrap that nice. it makes it hard to want to unwrap. that is wonderful. of course, what's inside finally wins out and you unwrap. nice gifts. I love that stylish mug. 
lady goats, you are a tease. those look scrumptious


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have been reaped again pics to come now to go open the box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a very big thank you to my reaper AKA booswife02
i can not thank you for all you have done enough so much thought has gone into all you have done for me i am truly blessed and can not believe there is a box number 4 still coming . wow thank you again so very much ok now to share my witch box 

i open the box and find great mickey mouse box by the way  








i pull out this great wreath first so cool 









next i pull out these great ruby slippers i need for my oz witch 









next is this very cool potion bottle i love it 









then another cool potion bottle omg so cool 









a 3rd wicked cool bottle i love how you did these 









next these 2 wicked cool candles 









next i pull out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

this so cool spell book 









a 4th cool potion bottle 









there was one item that got broken i think it was a witch ball  









next this so cool cauldron 









cool big wooden spoon 









this wicked cool one eyed spider








and then


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another spell book 









witch opens and has these cool stones 








and this cool salt box made of marble container 









with a pendulum rose Aventine crystal









another cool spell book that is made from a fairy book i love it 


















next was this doll









another cool cauldron









then


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another potion bottle so cool 









then this note and photo of oz witch 









everything together. wow i am speechless thank you so very much booswife you have made me feel so blessed and special


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome witch reap! My favorite is the pentagram marble container with pendulum!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

booswife, printer did such an awesome job. I would love to have any and all of it! The framed Sleepy Hollow map and Vlad print are to die for. Love, love, love the spell book. What a beautiful ring. I'm kinda partial to the UT shirts being from Texas, myself, and all. Hook 'em Horns! The vampire books are beautiful but...the chalice and crystal ball? LOVE. Can't wait to see what you create with the massage motor.

WitchyKitty, words can't describe the awesomeness of the reap that blueczarina put together for you. BEAUTIFUL! And everything is so perfect for you. I swoon over the swag! I _really_ have to learn how to work with grapevines. Just gorgeous.

LadyGoats, Wow! Ooojen did such an awesome job. I'm pretty darn sure we all covet the fabulous gourd witch. Another gorgeous apron. ooojen is so talented. I love the fabric. I see you have already made use of your cookie cutters. The cookies turned out beautiful. And you and DD look fab in the aprons! The vintage pendulum game is fantastic. It's so great that it reminds you of your mom. It's hard to believe that is the first tombstone that ooojen has ever made because it is wonderful! I'd love to hear the story about how it came to be if you ever decide to share. The Tales From Beyond book is so stinkin' cute!

Zombiesmash, what a fun reap from BeautifulNightmare. Great swamp items. The bone necklace is wonderful! You can use the foam pumpkins in so many ways...I'm sure whatever you use them for will be great. The bust and candlestick are awesome. I love the effect of using Spanish moss...but I secretely despise it. It is as big of a PITA as glitter. It gets EVERYWHERE! 

Printersdevil, Bethene did a fantastic job, as usual. We don't call her the Queen for nuthin! I love all three bottles. They are each so unique and special, I can't choose a favorite. The Witchonary game is wonderfully genius. I know you will make good use of it at your party. I'm absolutely in love with the unique vintage light. Your new collection of wands are perfect and I love that she made them their very own jar. Your entire reap is fantastic.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

wowza, what wonderful reaps. 

Bethene is a super reaper, and I love the bottles she made and the wands. Enjoy Printer.

LadyGoats, that cookie looks marvelous.

Saki, your reaper did a fabulous job. So many wonderful thing. I love the ruby slippers and the potion bottles from this latest package. Great job reaper!

Ooojen, lovely goodies in you box. Do you have any idea who your reaper is? You are right, your packages were wrapped so nicely. I can't wait to see what else you received.

Sidnami: wow, that a great collection of masks your reaper sent.

Did I miss anyone? I really hope I didn't.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

These are all so grand! Good job, reapers!
LG, those cookies look delicious.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow, wow!!!!

I have been busy all day and check in to find so many wonderful things. I am so amazed at all the variety of items and the fact that virtual strangers keep something like these Secret Reapers going. I am so proud to call all of you friends, though most of us will never meet. This group is amazing.

booswife, again you have done sooooo much. I have been on the receiving end of one of your Reaps. Fantastic things!!! I just love the spell books and potion bottles. I love all the special touches to the bottles and they will be perfect in one of saki's scenes. Saki, I know how you feel thinking, "There is more?" Enjoy , y friend.

ooojen, I love that mug. Soo cool. That scent of candle almost would make studying worth the time for me. lol Maybe one of your books will have info that can help someone like me that manages to mess up even silk plants and flowers. Great Reap. Wonder who it is from?

Shadowwalker, we have missed you. Settle down when you have time and enjoy looking through all the great photos posted of all the Reaps so far.

I hope I didn't miss anyone. I am bad about looking at things throughout the day on my phone and waiting to post when I am on the laptop. Sometimes I can't remember if I posted comments or just shared them with whoever is near me when I first see the photos. I have shared the love with many people in waiting rooms and doctors offices lately. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay! I'm so glad you got your witch box Saki. I really love how that fairy spell book turned out. Your Haunted Hotel box is on its way!!! I really love making you happy. You deserve it so much


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, did you make the Runes? I love them on the wood. Just bought a woodburner so I might give this a try if I can find the small pieces. Hmmm....

Also, love the spell books you made. Are those big stencils you used?They look awesome.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

ooojen, your books are so cool. I love seeing everyone tailoring things just perfectly to their victim's tastes. I'll bet the candle scent is amazing, it sure sounds like it is. That mug is SWEET! I bet it won't be long until the glue and application brushes are put to use! Mmm, hot cocoa. 

Anxiously awaiting pics of box 2


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wowzers! Saki, your latest witch box is full of gorgeous goodness! I love it all. Each box BW sends is a full reap in itself. Looking forward to seeing the haunted hotel box.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, your gifts just went on and on. so many wonderful things. the spell books, potion bottles, candles, and my favorite the pendulum game. so much wonderful stuff.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, you give such fantastic reaps. You deserve this great one by Booswife. Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

With apologies to my reaper, I'm going to have to postpone pictures until morning. I'm still getting caught up on work at home. But wow! Amazing, wonderful stuff!! ..._perfect_ examples of some types of things I have unsuccessfully looked for for myself for a long time, and wonderful, creative, unique, fun, treasures!
But who are you? Did I overlook a clue? I'm going to have to look again in the morning, in hopes that I'll have more brain power then.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Booswife, I just got a good look at those spell books. I was tired last night when I looked. Those are gorgeous. I really like the writing on the covers.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Wowzers! Saki, your latest witch box is full of gorgeous goodness! I love it all. Each box BW sends is a full reap in itself. Looking forward to seeing the haunted hotel box.


I know I was so blown away by all the goodies. I am excited to see what the haunted hotel box will bring


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Booswife, I just got a good look at those spell books. I was tired last night when I looked. Those are gorgeous. I really like the writing on the covers.


she did such a great job the big one is a fairy book I actual started reading it last night. the other one is a Steven king book haha that one I will not read I am a whimp when come to horror lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The fairy book sounds like something interesting and fun to read! I liked the pictures I saw of the inside pages of the pic you posted of it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

What excitement these three little words bring. Out for delivery.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sweet more pics


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

OK, finally ready with box 2! My reaper did an amazing job of recognizing my taste and finding just-right items for me. Thanks again! 
Ah, where to even start? I'll go back to the packaging, since my reaper does such a lovely job!







I wasn't the only appreciator! Each package was given love and attention.








Here's an adorable brazier. I have some copal that will be going in there today! My reaper said she "ooojenized" it based on my Pinterest likes. *Perfect* job! I have to admit, my Pinterest stuff is all over the map. The fact that you could look at the board, winnow it down to _this_ style, and get it so right is a testament to your Reaper genius! I love the style, the colors, the ornamentation-- It's wonderful!







open:








Also quite wonderful (and generous!) -- star lanterns for my fortune-teller area. I intend to suspend them from the ceiling or light fixture in mobile form. I'm so anxious to put it into effect-- I can hardly stand waiting! Right now I have them suspended off the top three steps of the spiral stairway. They're pretty great there! I'm going to leave them up a while, maybe until spring (which is still several weeks away here) and then tuck them away so they're fresh and new for Halloween. They're bunched together for the picture. I'll get another picture later of how I'm going to keep them for a while. 













More to come--


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I have to ask, what the heck is a brazier? I love it because it is beautiful and cool, but I don't know the term. 

Love, love the lanterns. A spiral staircase would be so much fun to have for decorating!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, I have to ask, what the heck is a brazier? I love it because it is beautiful and cool, but I don't know the term.
> 
> Love, love the lanterns. A spiral staircase would be so much fun to have for decorating!


A brazier is basically a container that holds fire for light/heat or cooking. There are more closed ones and open ones, like a fire bowl...which people sometimes have grates/grills on top of for cooking. There are many different styles.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen, really love the bats on the first lantern...and I really love those star lanterns!!!! Both are soooo pretty! Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

More stars from my reaper!
I've been unsuccessfully looking for something like this since well before last Halloween. I've searched Amazon, Etsy, Ebay, craft stores and craft sites, Christmas ornament displays, all without luck. My reaper found precisely what I wanted and sent me many of them. Happy, happy, happy! I couldn't have asked for better! They're light-weight, 3-D, they have long narrow pointy points-- exactly what I wanted in every respect! They even break down for easy storage, which is a plus I hadn't even considered. I'll look forward to sharing pictures of the final setup 








Moving off to the swamp witch shack-- I got a wonderful wooden bowl. I'll find something gruesome (or at least unusual) to put inside it. For now it's infested with more creepy-adorable Steampunky Lab Spiders.








And I got some local-to-my-reaper goodies, which was very sweet! My reaper said she has been a natural-treasures beachcomber since she was a kid. Being near the seashore was my *dream* when I was a kid. I nearly wore out my Golden Nature Guide to Seashores, dreaming of the day when I'd get to shell-hunt for myself. I still love that sort of thing, and I treasure the gorgeous, perfectly intact, Scotch Bonnet shell, and the skate egg cases! They'll make an appearance in the lab among the natural treasures and oddities, too!








Also of a local nature, a book on Ghost Hunting in North Carolina. I know it will be a fun read, and who knows, maybe I'll get some ideas for my haunted attic! At the very least, I'll gather some stories to tell 







more yet...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, Printersdevil-- what WitchyKitty said! In this case it's an incense brazier. Instead of just lighting a cone of incense, you light a little piece of smokless charcoal and it burns natural resin style incense, like Copal (a Mesoamerican tree resin), Dragon's Blood (Dracaena resin, though I guess they sometimes use Croton or other dried sap), Frankincense, and so on.
Isn't the burner wonderful? I just wish I knew whom to thank!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I think I've been REAPED! I'm at work now, but a package was just delivered! I'm tied up with customers now, but I will send pictures tonight when I get home. Thank you, thank you Secret Reaper whoever you may be! (I'm ultra excited!!!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

And---A little backstory to show even more reason for me to appreciate this. Younger DD is a multi-talented sort, but she's quiet and doesn't crave being the center of attention. I was really pleased that she was willing to read Tarot cards for our Halloween party last year. The guests loved it, and she did a great job, which also made her feel good. She's not actually a believer, but she knows quite a few spreads, and knows the cards quite well. I suppose it's bound to happen by coincidence, but she got a couple readings that were quite specific and spot on, without her knowing the background ahead. That makes it fun! Anyway, I was hoping she'd do it again, but she said she'd rather not. Her readings were the high point of an all-around fun time, and I think she was a little afraid that the next time might be a let down-- that the guest might feel like they've been there, done that. (Though I very much doubt it!) When I opened the following item (which I also love), her interest was piqued again, and she's now seriously considering reading palms for us. Reaper, not only do I love this freaky wonderful item just for itself, I think it's going to have a _very_ positive effect on the next party as a whole, and be fun for DD, too!
Zombified Palmistry Hand---








But who are you, my Skilled and Wonderful Reaper? If there was a clue, I fear I missed it. I really want to thank you for your amazingly wonderful reapage, and I'll get a picture of everything together in a bit (except DD's cookies, and the candy. Too late for that!)


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Are there reapers with Corvid names? Hmmm... Clearly no bird brain she!
Star lanterns on the stairway:


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> But who are you, my Skilled and Wonderful Reaper? If there was a clue, I fear I missed it. I really want to thank you for your amazingly wonderful reapage, and I'll get a picture of everything together in a bit


Oh how delightful!! I just recently got one of those hands. It is gorgeous!! Your reaper did a fantastic job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin5, so glad to hear you got your Reap and I will be anxiously awaiting hearing and seeing all about it later!!!!!!

The weather has been so up and down and I have been sort of down lately. This round of Secret Reaper has been so much fun. I love seeing and hearing about all the gifts and all the side stories that have been done. And we still have things to see!!!

Ooojen, what a great story and I love that palmistry hand. It is wonderful!

The letter-poem is wonderful. I sure hope the Reaper will reveal him/herself.

The lanterns look fantastic on your stairway.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Oh how delightful!! I just recently got one of those hands. It is gorgeous!! Your reaper did a fantastic job!


I think so too! I hope my Reaper reveals her identity!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I think so too! I hope my Reaper reveals her identity!


Oh how exciting! Does the wrapping paper or on the envelopes hold any clues? I love when that happens.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job reaper you got some wonderful stuff oojen


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, I see 5 Pumpkins, which could mean Pumpkin 5...or it could mean I'm grabbing at straws!
Is it you, Pumpkin 5?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

^ YES! It was me! You were the most fun to have as a Victim! I thoroughly enjoyed being your Secret Reaper, it was a blast! Your Pinterest page held oceans of ideas and you were very thorough in your Likes and Dislikes post. If you look in the dictionary under "Perfect Victims for Secret Reaper" I believe your avatar is pictured.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Well, I see 5 Pumpkins, which could mean Pumpkin 5...or it could mean I'm grabbing at straws!
> Is it you, Pumpkin 5?
> View attachment 237203


     hahahaha


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

By the way ooojen, I wasn't really happy with the way those 3D stars turned out, but at least they have a base coat in case you want to paint them brighter metallic. The bronze paint I bought didn't look much different than the silver, I was hoping for one side to be gold in color and the other to be silver for a mystical contrast, but they look soooo similar. I flirted with the idea of putting iridescent glitter on them, but I wasn't sure where you stand on glitter. I thought it would look good with the candle light bouncing off from the hanging stars if it was glittered. I took that idea straight from your Pinterest page. Like I said, your Pinterest page held tons of ideas. The Octopus necklace was a nod to Steampunk and the Kraken bottle you had as a pin on your board. And the glue I sent is like the BEST glue in the world. E6000 Bobzilla turned me onto that stuff and it is the most wonderful glue I've ever used. Just make sure to use it in a well ventilated area, and don't use on foam. (it eats foam) Once again, you were one of the best victims I've ever had and I am so glad your daughter liked her little prizes. I hope she does well on her exams.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks again, so much, Pumpkin 5! You're a wonderful Reaper-- Clever and fun! You found such excellent things for me-- just my style all the way! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen, as I said before, I love the bats on the incense brazier, love love love the star lanterns...which look awesome on your stairs, by the way...the ghost book looks like a fun read and I still think those fuzzy spiders are adorable, lol. Great reap! Terrific job, Pumpkin5!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, ooojen. Fantastic reap! You did such a wonderful job of tailoring this reap, Pumpkin5. I love every inch of it. Wow.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i so thought the incense brazier looked like pumpkins touch haha great job girl you rocked it


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Somebody...
Has two boxes on their porch. Just waiting for them to discover!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

The great reaps just keep coming in. Fantastic job, Pumpkin5 and Booswife, Bethene!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw the five pumpkin stickers and had to chuckle, loved that clue! p 5,What a amazing reaps! love the stars, so so cool, and the zombie palm reading hand is great! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a great clue, pumpkin5!

We are being hit again today with an sleet and ice event. The temps have been dropping all day. On top of the 20s weather, we have wind blowing with gusts of 40 mph and it really makes it cold here---remember this is Texas where we don't get a lot of this, but when we do it seems to come in ice more than snow.

I am watching all the school names scrolling across the bottom of the TV screen as they announce closings for tomorrow. We are expecting up to 6 inches of snow tonight, too. I know that is not much and makes us sound like wimps, but the ice is already causing havoc outside on the roads. They are prediciting the thundersnow through the night.

Anyway, I have spend the afternoon looking through the other Halloween forum site looking at pictures, especially of witch scenes. It has been fun.
Oh yeah, I came home this morning from the doctor and found my Oriental Trading tall witch holding the apple had arrived. I put her together and I think they sent an extra pole extender and connector. With it on her she goes almost to the ceiling. I took the extra pole out and she is about 6 foot tall.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> We are being hit again today with an sleet and ice event. The temps have been dropping all day. On top of the 20s weather, we have wind blowing with gusts of 40 mph and it really makes it cold here---remember this is Texas where we don't get a lot of this, but when we do it seems to come in ice more than snow.
> 
> I am watching all the school names scrolling across the bottom of the TV screen as they announce closings for tomorrow. We are expecting up to 6 inches of snow tonight, too. I know that is not much and makes us sound like wimps, but the ice is already causing havoc outside on the roads. They are prediciting the thundersnow through the night.


Ditto for us too. It started icing here about 2:00 pm. Again! Our school system super has already been screaming about all of the missed days. He's gonna blow a gasket now.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We just had our ice storm here, as well. Ice everywhere!! You can't walk an inch out your door without nearly killing yourself...I cannot wait until this is done and over for the year!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have had a ice/ snow mix,yesterday, today was better. but who knows what tomorrow will bring. we have enough snow now it will be here for weeks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we are going to have highs of 68 this week and weekend  which is totaly weird for us but i will take it over snow and ice hope you guys all thaw out soon


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i so thought the incense brazier looked like pumpkins touch haha great job girl you rocked it



You know how I love Steampunk and metals....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

*Yay for dee14399!!!*

 I was reaped!!! Yay! Dee14399 did an AMAZING job reaping me. She picked things that were just perfect for me and my 2015 ghostlyghostghost Haunt! Such wonderful treasures with so much that I need! I can't wait to share it all with you guys. (share as in show you pictures....not actually share....well...you know what I mean.) 
This is what I found when I opened the box when I finally got home from work! And I squealed out loud!








Just perfect to create one of my many ghosts for my "Haunted Yard and Porch Haunt" for this year.









Lots and lots of spider webs (like four huge bags) of webbing to drape over everything in the cemetery and for corpsing pumpkins and what not.

















And joy, joy, joy, yards and yards and yards of cheesecloth! I will be busy RIT-ing this weekend to prep the cheesecloth into becoming some of my ghostly ghost creations! I absolutely love this Dee!









These two wonderful lanterns for my graveyard! They are so awesome! I may use one of them to do one of those "ghost lanterns" that I've seen on Pinterest, but as an indoor decoration or a gravestone beacon, I will most definitely find a wonderful use for them this year! Thank you so much! I have about 60 tombstones for my front yard, and they will come in very handy to add scenic detail and an eerie, low light in my graveyard.









While I'm busy jotting down ideas and shopping list I can do so with a little NBC glee thanks to Dee and this very cool Jack Skellington note pad and pen.

















And she was really thinking of my graveyard when she included this HUGE bag of moss! This is perfect for making tombstones, crafting all sorts of Halloween crafts and adding that special bit of ambience to a graveyard scene.









And I was really so touched when I saw that she included toys and treats for my pets. For my Rottie, Bella, and my Puggle, Harry, Dee included toys which they eagerly accepted and begin chewing with gusto. It was difficult to hear myself over the "squeak, squeak, squeak" of doggies!








And a special treat for our shop cat, Ripley! I know he will dive into these as soon as I put them in his food bowl in the morning.









And here is a picture of my most amazing Reap from dee14399! Thank you so much dear Reaper, you outdid yourself and I couldn't be more pleased! I love everything you sent and it will all find a place and use in my 2015 yard haunt. You are AMAZING!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooojen, that is lovely packaging. that brazier is fantastic. so cute. those star lanterns are so cool, I would find a place to hang them out side all year round. those stars will be perfect for hanging overhead in a gypsy room. nice book, I would relish reading it. and that palm reading hand is awesome.
pumpkin5, you got some great gifts. and those toys for your pets was very thoughtful.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what a great reap you got pumpkin


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Super love the lanterns, pumpkin!! Oh, and all the cheesecloth...that's like gold for ghost making, lol! Love the puppy and kitty gifts, too. (Blue Buffalo is awesome...healthy and yummy treats for your kitty!) Great reap...great work, dee!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love those lanterns!!!! Cheese cloth in abundance----a gift that we all could use anytime. Major score!!!

I love those cheesecloth ghosts they are so easy to make and soo awesome looking. 

It also looks like you are going to be able to creep up and add to the realism of your cemetery with all the moss and spider webs. Great reap.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Love those lanterns!!!! Cheese cloth in abundance----a gift that we all could use anytime. Major score!!!
> 
> I love those cheesecloth ghosts they are so easy to make and soo awesome looking.
> 
> It also looks like you are going to be able to creep up and add to the realism of your cemetery with all the moss and spider webs. Great reap.


Absolutely! Dee14399 knocked it out of the park! I was so excited when I saw the cheesecloth, spiderwebs, lanterns, well all the contents of the box. I have like 40 to 60 ghosts to make, so I have my work cut out for me. Nicole definitely was a big help with such a wonderful reap! All the things I need to bring my front yard graveyard to life! And I wasn't kidding about the dogs going nuts over the toys....I fell asleep to the sound of 'squeak, squeak, squeak, squeak, squeak.......'


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

BTW, I hope everyone knows throughout the SR threads I have lied my butt off to keep ooojen off of my trail and keep her unaware that I was her SR.  I'm not a liar by nature, but during Secret Reaper, all bets are off, and I have to fabricate, embellish, spread falsehoods.....it's the nature of the beast. (forgive me please....or I'll bring out the real BEAST again)







Duh, duh, duhhhhhhh......not...the....cake...plate.....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> BTW, I hope everyone knows throughout the SR threads I have lied my butt off to keep ooojen off of my trail and keep her unaware that I was her SR.  I'm not a liar by nature, but during Secret Reaper, all bets are off, and I have to fabricate, embellish, spread falsehoods.....it's the nature of the beast. (forgive me please....or I'll bring out the real BEAST again)
> View attachment 237225
> 
> Duh, duh, duhhhhhhh......not...the....cake...plate.....


I don't know what to believe anymore!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha! Ha! I think we all lie during the Secret Reapers.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> BTW, I hope everyone knows throughout the SR threads I have lied my butt off to keep ooojen off of my trail and keep her unaware that I was her SR.


You did well! I didn't know. "Where Teasers Vanish" indeed!
One thing I hadn't thought of until I sent a teaser-- I'd been here every day, commenting on everything. Suddenly I knew I was going to be faced with a choice of gushing over my own work or (because of the limited pool of participants) making myself obvious by not commenting on one teaser when I had about the rest! LadyGoats got me out of the awkward spot by posing in the apron, so I could honestly say how adorable she looked without patting myself on the back! Whew! I'm going to steel myself for the awkwardness next time, and if there are teasers involved, I'm going to have to go right ahead and say what a faaabulous job I did!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey all Secret Reaper lovers, check out the new thread about an upcoming short and fast Reaper exchange. Info is in the post titled: Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper.

It is sort of like a Flash Mob event for Reapers. Sounds complicated but isn't. Take time to let it soak in and follow the rules. Signups end at midnight on Friday the 13th of March. All victim names will be PMd by top of the morning on March 17, St. Patrick's Day and you must mail and follow guidelines to make it fun and keep price down by April 1. Only one item!!!! Check out the post for info.

Come join the fun!!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

Let me first start off by saying, THANK YOU to my Secret Reaper for being so kind and thoughtful. I honestly did not expect the two huge boxes that were left for me on yesterday...but what a wonderful surprise! There wasn't one thing in either of those two boxes that I'm not in love with! I am over the moon about the vintage halloween rattles, nesting boxes and cupcake picks! My Reaper is an amazing crafter! I love the plate, the apron, the candles, interchangeable hallowen wall hang, the witch hat with a stand, vintage style candles, 2 gorgeous halloween trays, candles and an awesome vintage halloween cat. I can't wait to set all of this up this Halloween. And...she sent me a picture to how me how she intended everything to look ( which I love ). I can't believe you sent me a Valentine's day reap as well as a Halloween reap! You're the best! 

Thanks for the personal note sent with the package-sorry to hear about the bad weather and I hope that things get better soon! Please thank your son for picking out those measuring spoons, I didn't have any and now I have an adorable set!

Thanks again! You're the best!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness, mb24...I love your reap!! Awesome!! Vintage Halloween items rock, especially cats, owls and witches!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow what a great box of goodies. I love the vintage items. The apron is wonderful. So many have gotten such cool aprons this time. Love them all. Who was your Reaper? Do you know?


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Wow what a great box of goodies. I love the vintage items. The apron is wonderful. So many have gotten such cool aprons this time. Love them all. Who was your Reaper? Do you know?


ShadowWalker! She's awesome!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the vintage stuff too! What a cute, wonderful reap!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, I'm so glad you liked everything, mb24! I had so many things I wanted to make that were far beyond my skill level. I was happy with the things I was able to make yet very nervous if I'd hit your style. It was so much fun being your secret reaper.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I hope you don't mind if I put up some of the pics I took of your reap before it left my home, mb24. I promised mom I'd show her the pics since she didn't get to see it in person.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh another great reap the vintage stuff is very cool


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, love the close ups. Is that a candlestick that the hat is on? Loving the candles, especially the metal one with the taper. Are the round cat and owl plates or on wood? Very awesome stuff, shadowwalker and ooojen!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mb24, nice reap. I love the vintage stuff. and the apron is hot. and the witches hat is wicked. all of it is sweet.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Yes, the hat is on a candlestick which is glued to a block of wood to give it the height I needed over the noise makers. Then painted and color washed to age. The cat and owl are round stacking paper mache boxes.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the close-up pictures, Shadowwalker! What an excellent reap! Everything is beautifully done, and absolutely adorable! The little stump-shaped candle (led) holder is wonderful, too, and I didn't even notice it in the smaller pictures. The tray display is great, and the other items are too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the apron, and both candles! love the vintage items! !!and of course, love the witches hat! great job shadowwalker, and great reaping mb24!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

No, I don't mind at all...I'm grateful because I don't have a good camera and I wanted to show off your beautiful work!!!



shadowwalker said:


> I hope you don't mind if I put up some of the pics I took of your reap before it left my home, mb24. I promised mom I'd show her the pics since she didn't get to see it in person.
> 
> View attachment 237290
> 
> ...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

More pics to come this week


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I really like the tray.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A apology to printer, she knows, but due life, her last box is very late, but is going out soon, a sneak peek inside it....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> A apology to printer, she knows, but due life, her last box is very late, but is going out soon, a sneak peek inside it....


oh can not wait to see what that is


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a clue, bethene, but I bet it is awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bethie told me everything she is giving, and still not a clue.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

lol, that is hilarious, Hallo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehehe! !!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

ShadowWalker and MB24 what an awesome reap! Love all of it!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Don't worry Bethene I am sending out Sakis Haunted Hotel box tomorrow. Good things come to those who wait  can't wait to see Printer!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

something is due for delivery tomorrow! !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe some of the stuff I ordered off ebay will come at the same time and DH won't notice all the extra boxes of wizard stuff!!!!!

He doesn't know it yet, but he is going to be Gandalf the Grey this year. I wanted us to do a couples costume, but the Gandalf clothes will cost me the most, so I want them to get real use and not just on a mannequin out of PVC. LOL

I am always a witch and was having trouble with being a fortune teller, so think I will settle with Prof. Mc


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that sounds like great costumes, printer! hopefully you like your gifts!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I can hardly wait to see Saki's and Printer's last box! I already know they will be great but the anticipation is still killin' me!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

keep checking tracking and it says left Grand Rapids, but not anything else!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I guess the 11th really does not mean. the. 11th.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I think we all are finding that the tracking is not accurate. I had a package recently say it was out for delivery and late that night it showed to not have even reached my town. LOL


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, tracking is pretty much useless anymore. 

Hopefully we will get to see these gifts soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Don't worry Bethene I am sending out Sakis Haunted Hotel box tomorrow. Good things come to those who wait  can't wait to see Printer!


oh so excited to see what's in this box. thank you again for all the goodies


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

says the package is in Dallas!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

just got a update that says it just left the Dallas post office. which means probably tomorrow it will be delivered. I think I'm going to send a complaint. paid for two day delivery. if I wanted 4 or plus days would of shipped it for less $$.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Shipping has been so unpredictable lately. Dallas is only an hour away so should be tomorrow.

I got two packages today in the mail that were wizard masks. I left for a while this afternoon with my sister and came home to a big white plastic bag with the two wizard costumes from Amazon that came Fed Ex. Just now the UPS pulled up and delivered a package with another wizard mask and several Harry Potter wands that I could not resist. They are plastic, but look cool. 

I am going to try to cut them out of the package from the back and save the package in case LadySherry can use them in her window display of Harry Potter things in her Die Again Alley. I can't wait to see what she does with this---even though I am a big Potterhead.

I was hoping all would come while hubby was out today. lol. He just looks at me and frowns. (don't go in the back bedroom, dear!) But, he went to Dallas today and came home with a new guitar and case. I'm just saying witches and wizards are more important!!!!

Check out the pics on my Conjurers Consortium later tonight. The first two wizard masks are already there.

Wow, all this shopping and I still managed to cook ribs, potato salad and pinto beans today!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it's in the right town!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

package left "with individual ".


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> package left "with individual ".


Hopefully it's the right individual!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is here!!!! OMG, I almost hypervenolated!!!! 

I LOVE EVERYTHING, BETHENE! WOW---you are so creative and the most awesome and generous person.

We were about to go to my sisters for hubby to put something together for her and I wouldn't go until the mail came because it is raining. The poor mailman has had a workout this week around her with packages.

Prepare to be instantly jealous, peeps.

First off was a card that mentioned her sewing skills and I got so excited. She sent me a beautiful green cloak that bethene made for me! In my excitement and hurry I didn't get a picture of it. I will be back with close up of the things in the boxes, but you will all have to wait for that and it will be tomorrow. We have to get this done for Barbara and I will be leaving early to drive to Dark Hour Haunted House for their St. Patrick's Slay show tonight.

But, here are some pics to hold you over and let everyone drool.....

There is another wonderful game for us to play at my parties. This one is in a cool shaped box and called Scargories! Once again it has all the supplies including lots of the note pads, small timer, pencils and of course all the cards with the categories/scaragories and instructions for play!!! AWESOME!!!!!

Then I saw this gorgeous container. It is a marvelous antique looking sewing basket with lid that bethene made into the most wonderful Gypsy Witch box for me. The details she added are phenomenal!!! I have several photos, but believe me they don't do it justice. I will post more and some close ups of the things inside---which are many and so detailed.

Here is the outside of the box and maybe you can see the signs and the ID that shows who to return to if found. Ha!Ha! what an amazing detail to add for authenticity!








Here is a shot of the inside with some of the bigger things showing. There was one casuality---a broken china cup. It smashed pretty bad so I don't think I can glue it. But, I have some pretty cups I can replace it with. (I am also a china horder!) It was a beautiful patter with pink roses.

Folks there is so much detail to this gift. Even the small scrolls have things written in them. I just took a quick glance. The small spell book has handwritten spells in it and the Runes are actually wood burned and has an instruction paper! 

I am so blown away by this. I think with all this wonderful stuff, plus all the things I got last year from so many of you I will keep my theme always as witches, wizards and tellers. Plus I am putting so much into props for things, too. 

I have always loved this stuff and was fascinated by Tolkein and all the Arthurian legends from when I was a small child and read everything I could find on the topics. I even did my senior year research project on Malory's LeMorte d Arthur and Tennyson's Once and Future King. This was way back when that was the first research project you did and only in the college bound classes and NO Internet. I have always loved Merlin. Thus the Conjurers theme.

Anyway, I wander...

Here is the inside photo and I have to go or my hubby is going to pull me out the door. LOL


















Bethene, I can't thank you enough. This box actually made me cry in a wonderful way!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

omg now that is very very cool great job i love it 
sneeks over to printerdevils house distracts her grabs the basket and runs lol 

that is a very great gift well done bethene


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome printer and bethene!! I cannot wait to see the close ups of everything in the box...and the cloak!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I see a few things I'd like to steal out of that box, lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The bank is open until 6 p.m. today, do I need to take my gypsy witch box to the safe deposit box since I am going to be gone?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Spectacular! I can hardly wait to see it all up close!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> The bank is open until 6 p.m. today, do I need to take my gypsy witch box to the safe deposit box since I am going to be gone?


lol you might


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm so glad you like it, but a little confession, the runes are made out of sculpty clay and painted! I had a lot of fun making the gypsy witch box! !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, that is an amazing gift. bethene, you rank with the best for reaper gifts. i love it all. even better than you described bethene


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. It's all glorious, Printer. Looking forward to the close ups. Fabulous reap, Bethene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping next week my surprize box will be here


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great stuff Bethene! Perfect for Printer!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

hope your goodies show up soon Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> hope your goodies show up soon Saki!


me to so excited to see what goodies booswife did on this one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

shadowwalker, me too. I can't wait for printer to post those close ups of bethenes gifts. hope printer doesn't forget


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I did forget. I will get right on it. I have had so much going on and spending way too much time playing and looking on Pinterest.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so sorry that I forgot to come back and post close ups of my wonderful Gypsy Witch Kit from bethene. Here they are and believe me they are even better in person!!!
I am sure some of these are like I posted when it came in, but I want you to see it all together. First is the top of the wonderful sewing basket that was used as a container. What a creative and wonderful item.







The next few are the front and inside and even some close ups of the handle on top where bethene added a Return to Sign, and numerous other labels saying Palimisty, and Runes and some great emblems and adornments.



















Inside the top of basket. There are so many charms and items and even a wand.







Small spell book with spells or curses and info handwritten in it













Overall view of contents minus the broken china cup for tea leaf readings


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

CLose up of the bones, feathers and a skelly necklace







Wooden chalices, beautiful small witch's ball and runes bag







Gypsy box and the next is the great charms and gyspy collection













Runes bag that is wonderful. She made the Runes stones out of clay and each is wonderful. There is even a rolled scroll that not only looks cool, it has the meaning of each stone on the inside!




















Evil Eye Curse bottle that I LOVE.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay! More pics!! Again, very cool gift! I love those wooden chalices and...is that a key with wings??? Awesome! The witch card with 31 on it is very cool too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, more pics just popped up! Love the rune kit, and that gypsy box is soooo pretty!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More cool witchy bottles. Each so unique!







And the coolest hand made travelling divination item out of paper---complete with a pendulum!








For anyone who missed the other pictures---this box also included a wonderful Scaragories game that she made for my parties. It is wonderful. I also received a beautiful green velvet looking cloak with a hood. I will post it later. I am home alone and can't get a good picture of it while wearing it.

AND this was box #2 of this Secret Reaper. 

I am soooooo blown away by all the wonderful things and the time, effort and expense of all of this. Bethene, you rock and I love everything!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, when I read your first comment, I had to go back to see the witch card with 31 on it! There is so much to see that I find something new each time I look!

There are some great candles also included in it.

The only casualty was the beautiful china tea cup for tea leaf readings. You could tell by the pieces how pretty it was with pink flowers. When I emptied everything out of the basket to clean out the glass I found all this dry leafy stuff and laughed out loud when I realized that bethene even sent me the dried tea leaves. There is also a tiny brass looking tea spoon! I will add a cup back in the kit.

It is so fabulous!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, just WOW!. THAT IS AN EXCELLANT GIFT. bethene, you did a positively wonderful job. all the gifts rocked. printer, I know how much fun bethie had planning this all, and putting it together. this was exclusively for your tastes. and I think she nailed it. thanks for posting.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Wonderful stuff-- she really reaped the heck out of you!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. Your witch kit is chock full of goodness! Bethene did a fabulous job. Ooojen is so right...she really reaped the heck out of you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry the tea cup broke, even though it was in the basket, I should of wrapped it better....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A very very big thank you to booswife2 for everything she gave me this reaper wow do i feel very blessed 
here is the haunted hotel box 

first i open and find a steam punk bird house she made this before her move for me and just found it and send it i just love it 





































next is these cool mask









then this wicked cool framed skeleton 









this cool candle holder 









and more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

these wicked keys for my hotel key board 









this cool ghost mirror 









another cool candle holder 









bird house number 2 so very cool 





































and more


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

another glass lid for my dragon eggs she sent the first one got broken it fits perfect  










every hotel needs a bell  










these 3 little ghost mirrors and two wicked cool frames with crappy pics love them all 


















this fantastic sign 









she sent me one of her sleeoy hollow books i have never read the full story 









this cool ghost encounters book 









and omg this maid out fit will be perfect on my skelleton 









everything together 









thank you so very very much i am greatfull.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki the candlesticks were glued on the bottom of the birdhouses. You can glue them back on or use the candlesticks for another craft. Whatever you like. They wouldn't fit in the box so I took them off before shipping. 

I'm so happy you like everything. You deserve to be spoiled


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Very awesome, Saki!! So many great things for your hotel set up! I just adore the birdhouses the most!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job, booswife!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Saki the candlesticks were glued on the bottom of the birdhouses. You can glue them back on or use the candlesticks for another craft. Whatever you like. They wouldn't fit in the box so I took them off before shipping.
> 
> I'm so happy you like everything. You deserve to be spoiled


aww very cool i will glue them back thank you again sweetie


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought the three little round ghost mirrors would be cool coasters. Someone goes to sit their drink on it and a ghost catches their eye


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I thought the three little round ghost mirrors would be cool coasters. Someone goes to sit their drink on it and a ghost catches their eye


great idea for sure


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome things for the Hotel theme. I keep forgetting that you are doing two parties this year. Great job, booswife!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome things for the Hotel theme. I keep forgetting that you are doing two parties this year. Great job, booswife!!!!


ya trust me i will never do two different parties again


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

You're taking on so much! It will be an epic year though!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If I were in your place, I would bow out of the one at the friend's house. If I remember correctly you were doing it there to have more room. YOu could save all the stuff for next year. Girl, you are going to run yourself ragged.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree. It's still plenty of time You wouldn't be leaving them hanging. You could put that stuff on your bathroom. Have a little haunted hotel themed bathroom


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, I love the steam punk birdhouse and the framed skeleton picture. it's all nice though. another cool birdhouse. much needed keys. have to have a bell. love the hotel sign. It will be fun to read the ghost encounter book [of course with the lights on]. and that maid outfit would look good on anybody's skeleton. those candlesticks on the bottom of the birdhouses will look great. that is a nice reap


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice reap, Saki. Love the Haunted Hotel sign. And the elegant framed skeleton portrait is gorgeous! 

Love that you hit all of Saki's themes, booswife. As always, you nailed it.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

http://pinterest.com/pin/460352393133689726/

I forgot to answer all of your questions about Sakis dragon eggs. This is the tutorial I used. It takes FOREVER!!! But it's worth it. They look awesome in person. I'll share tips I learned the hard way. 
I got the smaller styrofoam eggs from michaels.
It took almost 700 thumbtacks for each small egg
Nail polish looks 100 times better than metallic craft paint and doesn't rub off
I used three different layers of nail polish. 
One solid color
One glitter on top
Then cover in clear
It takes around a half a bottle of nail polish per egg. I used a bottle of o.p.i first, then when I realized how much I was using I bought cheaper ones for the other eggs. This is a great way to get rid of nail polish you've had for to long. 
I put the pins in a brown paper box instead of styrofoam. 
Don't push the pins all the way In because the wet polish dries to the box :/
When they are done they are gorgeous. Way prettier in person and pretty heavy!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> If I were in your place, I would bow out of the one at the friend's house. If I remember correctly you were doing it there to have more room. YOu could save all the stuff for next year. Girl, you are going to run yourself ragged.


Ya I may one thing about it the 
HTH bags I can also use as 
hillsboro town haunt 
hehe 
will see may be they get a easier them like webs and spiders lol


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> http://pinterest.com/pin/460352393133689726/
> 
> I forgot to answer all of your questions about Sakis dragon eggs. This is the tutorial I used. It takes FOREVER!!! But it's worth it. They look awesome in person. I'll share tips I learned the hard way.
> I got the smaller styrofoam eggs from michaels.
> ...


they are bueatiful I just love them she is right the photos just do not show how amazing they really are


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

fabulous reaping Saki, love the birdhouses!!! booswife always hits it out of the park!!! 

I agree, it is early enough to drop out of your friends party, sorta feel her out, don't over do things, you will end up totally burned out, and sick also!


----------

